#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-07
<kakeman> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/29842 nii liveceedeellä pitäis tehä sillee että linuxi ja linux swap jää jäljelle ja käyttävät kaiken tilan
<kakeman> sen verran ehkä saan tehtyäkin
<kakeman> mutta miten sitten boottaus ja viittaukset osioon jos sda5 vaihtaa nimeä ja paikkaa?
<boubbin_> kakeman vois määrittä sen UUID:n perusteella
<kakeman> säilyykö se?
<boubbin_> joo se on uniikki tunnus
<boubbin_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<boubbin_> melke iekana on ohje UUID:stä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/graXnp -> Fstab - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<kakeman> ja kriittiset paikat ovat menu.conf ja fstab+?
<tabasko> houdi
<tabasko> onko kukaan käyttänyt ninja-backupia?
<jjo> minä olen tainnut käyttää
<jjo> siis jos kyseessä on backupninja, eikä jotain ihan muuta :)
<Paavi2_0> ninja-backup on vissiinkin: miekalla kone palasiksi, ja palaset talteen?
<czr> Paavi2_0, paitsi et sita ei huomaa
<czr> eli tietaako edes sita asentaneensa
<czr> toisaalta, bacula:nkin slogan on "It comes by night and sucks the vital essence from your computers."
<tabasko> mulla olis ongelma ninja-backupin ja rdiffin kanssa :/
<czr> et se on luultavasti joku sukulainen
<tabasko> se väittää että kohdekoneen rdiff-backup ei ole yhteensopiva lokaalin kanssa
<tabasko> kummassakin siis rdiff-backup 1.2.8 ja rsync librarytkin samat
<tabasko> kohdekone tosin on solaris :)
<Paavi2_0> rdiff saattaa myös käyttää porttia, joka ei ole auki jommassa kummassa päässä
<tabasko> *opensolaris
<Paavi2_0> ja rsync on vähän nyyh, kun se ei ole yleensä salattu
<tabasko> rdiff-backup --test-server backup@192.168.1.46::/ignored
<Paavi2_0> koita vaikka tunneloida rsync ssh:n yli
<tabasko> toimii ainakin
<tabasko> Paavi2_0 toimii sekin
<Paavi2_0> no, toi on paikallisessa verkossa
<tabasko> se on tarkoituskin :)
<Paavi2_0> veikkaan valistumattomasti: vika on solaritsassa
<tabasko> itseasiassa se on opensolaris
<tabasko> mä voisin veikata että tää ninjabackup salailee multa jotain
<tabasko> se antaa dialogilla hienon virheilomoituksen muttei mitään rdiff virhettä lokiin eikä mitään
<tabasko> aika ninja sanoisin
<tabasko> ja tonne #opensolari:kseen ei uskalla mennä kysymään kun ne puree :,(
<jjo> http://www.digia.com/C2256FEF0043E9C1/0/405002251
<hifi> ohhoh
<Finnish> Mikähän on kun torrenttina lataa yhtä juttua mokkulan kautta niin se tuntuu välistä romahduttavan ihan koko kaistan?
<Finnish> Siis menee ihan matoluokkaan sisääntulevan matskun nopeus?
<Sysi> siis lataus ylipäätään tökkii?
<Sysi> vai muut tökkii tuon kans vai kaikki tökkii välillä
<Sysi> mokkula ja tökkii on yleensä lähinnä ominaisuus..
<czr> Finnish, mokkuloissa on aika syvat bufferit
<czr> eli heti kun kuormitat niita enemman kuin yhdella "yhteydella" ne puskurit menee ihan tayteen. osa mokkuloista alkaa myos kayttaytymaan jarin jannasti tayden kuorman takia
<czr> kannattaa valttaa oikean kayton yhteydessa jos vain mahdollista. my .02E
<Finnish> Lataus toimii tiettyyn pisteeseen asti hyvin, sit jossain vaiheessa töksähtää. Kun laittaa Transmissionin kiinni niin se yhteys kaikenkaikkiaan rupee toimimaan paremmin. Eli torrentista johtuen varmaankin
<Sysi> hrm, krita jostaki syystä on englanniksi
<Sysi> onko tuossa jossaki samanlaista väritystyökalua ku gimpissä?
<Sysi> meh, kaatumatautinen näymmä kans, asennetaan gimp
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Millon tulee 11.04? :D
<Sysi> 4. -11
<tuhoojabotti> Parserror, invalid date parameter.
<Sysi> 28/4/2011
<picasse>  cisco    http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/2011/03/cisco-reseau-formation.html
<tuhoojabotti> Tuon jo tajuan.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VvPNUa -> Informatique aide: cisco reseau formation
<tuhoojabotti> spambotti
<PoisonedDwarf> um
<kimbledon> mikä ihmeen prosessi on telepathy-budde
<kimbledon> tai joku tollanen
<kimbledon> vie yhtäkkii sillontällön tehot
<kimbledon> onks se joku indeksointiin liittyvä
<Tm_T> ei, se on empathy pikaviestimen käyttämä protokollaliitännäinen
<kimbledon> okke
<kimbledon> siin on sit jotain häikkää pahasti
<Tm_T> tai olettaisin että se on juurikin protokollaliitännäinen
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-08
<Finnish> Pitäis siirtää about 40 gigaa tavaraa ulkoselle kovolle. Usbilla vai firewirella?
<Tm_T> jälkimmäinen vissiin se nopeampi, mutta hitain komponentti on se ulkoinen kiintolevy?
<Finnish> Millä tavalla? Se on 7200rpm levy
<Sysi> ei kovalevyt oo niin kauhean hitaita, tikut on
<Sysi> firewire on parempi
<Tm_T> juu siksi kysymysmuodossa, että onko se se hitain
<tuhoojabotti> Nopeasti se menee muutenkin
<tuhoojabotti> usbillakin siis
<tuhoojabotti> Jos on nopea rossu.
<Finnish> Usbilla muistaakseni tipahtaa nopeus nopeammin kuin firewirella
<Finnish> esatalla ei niinkään tipahda
<Finnish> Se levy mille backupit tulis on mac-formatoitu. Voiko sen ubuntulla muuttaa NTFS-muotoon? Tai siis gpartedilla vaan?
<tuhoojabotti> ext4!!
<tuhoojabotti> Kai sillä voi.
<Tm_T> Finnish: onko joku syy miksi sen pitää olla NTFS?
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: Koska ei saa olla Mac.
<Finnish> Studiokoneen backup, windowsilta pitää siirtää ne filet backupille
<Sysi> jos ihan vaan dataa eli ei oikeuksista tarvi huolehtia niin eihän se haittaakkaa oikeestaan, tietty onnistuu formatointi
<Tm_T> Finnish: lähinnä mietin tässä että jos käyttäisi ext2/3:sta
<Tm_T> Sysi: se
<tuhoojabotti> Jep jep
<tuhoojabotti> Miksei ext4?
<Tm_T> ...mahtaakohan vieläkään olla ext4 tukea windowsille
<tuhoojabotti> Khyl.
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla ainakin toimaa.
<Tm_T> mutta vähän valuu offtopiciksi
<Finnish> No osaako mac avata ext4?
<Sysi> luultavasti ei
<Finnish> Sitten NTFS
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<Tm_T> Finnish: ext2/3 on ~tuettu
<Tm_T> mutta joo, jos ei ole tarvis niin helpompi vissiin
<ft_> moro, miten voin asentaa ubuntun kubuntun päälle. En halua yehdä uutta osiota, vaan asentaa kubuntun päälle ja säilyttää myös windowsin
<Sysi> asenna kubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> !purekde
<lubotu3> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Tm_T> Sysi: väärä, jos on tarkoitus saada KDE pois (tätä ei siis ole ilmaistu)
<Sysi> oho, ajatusvirhe
<Tm_T> mutta joo, asentaa ubuntu-desktop paketin
<ft_> olin jo asentanut ubuntu-desktop paketin ja pidin Gnomesta enemmän kuin Kde:stä
<ft_> ja nyt haluaisin asentaa kokonaan uudelleen jotta kaikki vanhat ja turhat paketit ei jäis kummittelemaan
<Tm_T> ft_: siinätapauksessa katso tämä
<Tm_T> !puregnome | ft_
<lubotu3> ft_: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ft_> thanks for helping
<Finnish> Toimiiko youtube-dl nowadays?
<Sysi> jos ei niin downloadhelper toimii
<mjr> toimii, mutta ei kai se versio mikä ubuntusta tulee
<SipuliSopuli> humdidum, sinne kuoli taas äänet
<Wolde> jej
<SipuliSopuli> onko ihmisillä ehdottaa jotain toimivaa ohjelmaa oman ajankäytön seuraamiseen? Taisiis haen jotain järkevämpää vaihtoehtoa seurata tehtyjä työtunteja kun merkata niitä käsin taulukkoon
<Tekno> kello
<rescept> toggl
<Baikonur> miksei se oo togglr
<ninnnu> SipuliSopuli: Muistaakseni vuoden sisään Ubuntussa hehkuetttiin jotain tollaista
<ninnnu> Hamster?
<bioterror> vielä kun muistaisi merkata nää ajankäytöt
<Iltsu> fkäynnistin koneen livecd:ltä ku tarvi päästä käpistelee osioita
<tabasko> toi ninjabackup on kyllä ihmeellinen :s
<Iltsu> mut äksä tarjoilee jotai hämärää kuvaa
<Iltsu> ei kumpikaa näyttö käsitä
<tabasko> sen mielestä rdiff-backup ei oo yhteensopiva edes itsensä kanssa
<SipuliSopuli> rescept: kiitoksia, toqql vaikuttaa toimivalta
<Iltsu> ei mennykkää tää ssd:n asentamine nii kivasti
<tabasko> Iltsu: no?
<Iltsu> no ei lähe livecd:llä äksä käyntii ni en voi kopioida vanhoja osioit
<jjo> Iltsu:hyvin ne kopioituu komentoriviltäkin
<Iltsu> jjo, juuko, mil softal
<Iltsu> cfdisk ei ainakaa hallinnu
<Iltsu> tarvis yhtä osioo pienentää ennen siirtoo
<jjo> milläs sä olisit sen graafisella puolella tehnyt?
<Iltsu> gtparted
<Iltsu> vai gparted
<Iltsu> se mikä livecd:llä o vakiona
<jjo> no sit luulis partedilla menevän
<Iltsu> parted on vähä hankala
<Finnish> Pitäiskö antennilla varustetulla Anysee-boxilla näkyä MTV3, sub jne?
<rescept> onko e30?
<Finnish> On
<rescept> pitäs
<Finnish> Ok
<Baikonur> mitenköhän helposti toi mokkula toimii
<tale> Baikonur: Riippuu mokkulasta. Katso Mokkulasulkeista.
<tale> http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=MOKKULASULKEISET
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Ns2WVu -> Evernet User Manual : MOKKULASULKEISET
<Baikonur> ton mukaan tää toimis kivasti
<Baikonur> en muistaakseni oo tätä mokkulaa koittanu ubuntussa, toi kännykkä toimi kyllä jo joskus aiemminkin
<Baikonur> vaan mistähän mä ton network managerin saan auki lubuntussa
<Sysi> kuvake palkissa, asenna jos ei oo
<tuhoojabotti> Ai ens kuussa tulee Narwhal?
<Sysi> 4.-11.
<tuhoojabotti> Näinhän se oli joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Unohin jo.
<Sysi> siksi se on 11.04 eikä .4 =)
<tuhoojabotti> en tajunnu.
<czr> just saanu paivitettya lucidiin...
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Sysi> mullaki on pöytäkoneessa lucid ku 10.10 ei tuntunu oikeen hyvältä
<Sysi> käänsin kummiski nattyyn tulevan xfce 4.8:n
<Baikonur> mokkula kai nyt teorian tasolla toimis
<Baikonur> mutta yhteyttä en nyt oo vielä saanu
<kakeman> onks uus bubuntu hyvä?
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä on uus?
<tuhoojabotti> 10.10?
<tale> kakeman: Uusin ubuntu on lokakuulta versio 10.10.
<Baikonur> bubuntu taitaa löytyä vaan ranskaksi
<kakeman> millonhan kde3.5 pistetää takas kubuntuun
<Tm_T> kakeman: ei milloinkaan?
<kakeman> jeah
<Tm_T> ja/tai vuonna 2007
<kakeman> en oo sen jälkee kubuntua käyttäny
<tale> kakeman: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=36500.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iuWvOR -> Trinity-project (KDE 3.5 työpöytä Ubuntu 10.10:lle)
<kakeman> onks toi se sama projekti joka tarjosi kde3.5:sta silloin kun se loppui?
<tale> kakeman: Trinity lienee juuri tuo.
<kakeman> on
<kakeman> hiljalleen ohjelmatuki rupes kusemaan rankemmin ja rankemmin
<anger> Onhan kde4:ssä ongelmansa, mutta en mä kyllä silti enää 3-sarjaa lähtisi asentelemaan
<anger> Veikkaan että aika paljon enemmän aikaansaa ongelmia tollasilla virityksillä
<Baikonur> miks tossa network managerissa näykk harmaana että FI elisa (umts roaming) mutten saa mitään yhteyttä toimimaan
<tuhoojabotti> Onks sul roaming esto pääl?
<tuhoojabotti> Se ei mulla ainakaan tajunnu, että saunalahti käyttää elisan verkkoja.
<Baikonur> toi tilanne mulla on joo
<Baikonur> mut on mulla toi allow roaming if home network is not available -täppä valittunu, en mä tiedä tarkotitko sitä
<kakeman> 4.5 vois olla sit sellane et uskaltaa kokeilla
<anger> höh, mikähän tossa nyt kun ei lähde buuttaamaan usbilta
<anger> tulee vaan syslinux 4.01.... teksti ja jää siihen
<kakeman> unetbootinilla teit ubuntun?
<anger> kubuntun tolla usb startup disk creatorilla
<anger> toimiskohan toi toinen tikku jolla 10.10
<anger> jaaha, sen toi kone skippasi kokonaisuudessaan :)
<anger> rupesi vaan buuttaamaan vistaa
<kakeman> et vaa osannu
<Mkaysi> Unetbootin toimii minulla.
<Mkaysi> Ja MultiSystem.
<anger> Voi olla
<anger> Tosin tolta tikulta jo toiselle koneelle asennellu systeemit
<Mkaysi> Kokeile painaa käynnistyksessä f11
<anger> Jaa niin, biosissahan oli buuttijärjestyksessä mukana myös tikun merkki
<Mkaysi> Tai jotain muuta näppäintä mikä näkyy käynnistyksessä jotenkin "to change boot order press F11".
<anger> eli tolle tikulle järjestys on ihan eri
<anger> Menee hermo vistaan jo tässä kun odottelee sen latautuvan, jotta saa sammutettua koneen
<anger> noni, 10.10 lähti ainakin lataamaan
<anger> katotaan jos se toimisi ton vistan tilalla
<anger> ja jos ei muuta, niin vaikka ymmärtäisivät olla tuomatta mulle näitä laitteitaan korjailtaviksi :)
<anger> Vielä yksi kysymys, miten ubuntussa toimii nettitikku?
<kakeman> http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=MOKKULASULKEISET joku tällanen tuli vastaan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Ns2WVu -> Evernet User Manual : MOKKULASULKEISET
<kakeman> tänään, täällä?
<Baikonur> joo, sen joku pastes tänään aikasemmin joo kun mä utelin
<anger> no, eipä tosta keksinyt ihan heti mitä tonne konffeihin pitää tunkea jotta toimii
<anger> mut avs
<Baikonur> anger: mikä tikku/mokkula sulla on
<Baikonur> anger: mulla kaipas toi huawei sitä että asentaa ton usb_modeswitchin
<Baikonur> sen jälkeen toi networki manager tunnisti ite ton modeemin
<Baikonur> mutta yhteyttä en oo saanu, kun tää vammaa jotain
<anger> Baikonur: huawei e160e
<anger> network managerissa löyty tikku, mutta ei kyllä yhdistänyt intter nettiin
<Baikonur> saunalahden liittymä?
<anger> joo
<Baikonur> joo niin mullakin
<anger> lähinnä olisi kiva saada tietää asap että onko toi tikku ollenkaan käyttökelponen linuxissa
<Baikonur> tuhoojabotti sano aiemmin, että sillä oli sama ongelma, mut en tiedä onko se saanu toimimaan, tai miten
<Baikonur> anger: no ton linkin mukaan sen pitäs toimii ihan ok
<tuhoojabotti> hähä
<anger> että lähteekö tässä asentelemaan linuxia vaiko visvaa takasin tohon koneelle
<tuhoojabotti> Mul o e1820
<tuhoojabotti> toimaa jepa.
<Baikonur> tuhoojabotti: ei mut toi saunalahden elisaverkonkäyttö
<tuhoojabotti> No just se.
<tuhoojabotti> Elisassa mä roamailen.
<tuhoojabotti> Eihän saunalahdel oo verkkoa. :D
<Baikonur> teitkö sä sille jotain
<anger> tuhoojabotti: network manageriin jouduit kuitenkin laittamaan jotain asetuksia?
<tuhoojabotti> Vissii joo.
<Baikonur> mulla on kans e1820
<Baikonur> mut en oo toistaseks saanu toimimaan
<anger> en ole kyllä koskaan nettitikkua aiemmin joutunut käyttämään, niin ei ole mitään havaintoa mitä kaikkea sen kanssa joutuu tunkkaamaan
<tuhoojabotti> Baikonur: Miksi?
<Baikonur> tuhoojabotti: no siis, ei yhdistä
<Baikonur> ei kerro syytä
<tuhoojabotti> Njoo voin boottia buntulle ja kahtoa.
<Sysi> joillekki tikuille pitää sanoa eject pluggaamisen jälkeen
<Baikonur> tää on näkevinään verkon nimeltä FI elisa (UMTS roaming)
<Baikonur> mutta ei yhdistä saunalahden tai elisan asetuksilla
<Sysi> sitä just voi tehä
<Baikonur> mistä mä sille ejectiä sanon?
<Sysi> terminaalissa
<tuhoojabotti> dodii
<tuhoojabotti> Testaanpa.
<tuhoojabotti> noni
<tuhoojabotti> Saunalahti Postpaid (contract) 1 - Connection established.
<tuhoojabotti> HSPA Roaming
<tuhoojabotti> FI elisa lukee kun suljen yhteyden
<tuhoojabotti> Ja sit on - Avalable - siinä se saunalahti
<tuhoojabotti> Klikkaan siitä ni yhistää.
<tuhoojabotti> Number o *99#
<tuhoojabotti> Allow roaming on täpätty.
<tuhoojabotti> APN on internet.saunalahti
<tuhoojabotti> prefer 3G :P
<tuhoojabotti> näillä mennään ja pelittää.
<Baikonur> mulla on noi setit samat, mut kun yrittää yhdistää niin GSM network - Disconnect - you are now offline
<tuhoojabotti> ssh ei halunnu sillä aueta, mutta päivitykset valuu 500kt/s
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa'a.
<tuhoojabotti> Mullakin tais joskus pugata hieman.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut testailin eri usb-paikois ja reboottailin ni rubes toimimaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut tuol latasin yössä 30Gt steamin appkakkua. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Kun menin vahingos poistaa.
<tuhoojabotti> off: 19:58 <elia1995> and LINUX = MAC RIPOFF
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa sinne meni.
<anger> en kyllä löydä noita saunalahden asetuksia mistään netistä, aika jännä
<tuhoojabotti> saunalahti.internet
<tuhoojabotti> Mähän ne luottelin tohon?
<tuhoojabotti> meni kyl väärin päin. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Ubuntu osas kyl ite laittaa ne ku valkkasin Saunalahden.
<anger> Joo, kyllä mä ne tosta osasin lukea
<anger> Ihmettelin vaan kun tuntui olevan niin piilotettu saunalahden sivuilla
<anger> Hei, vielä sellanen, että ei kai siitä mitään ihmeempiä ongelmia tule, jos /home onkin ntfs-levyllä?
<anger> näytti osaavan .tiedostot ainakin, oikeudet tietty jää puutteellisiksi
<anger> mutta yhden käyttäjän koneella ei pitäisi olla ongelma
<tuhoojabotti> wat
<tuhoojabotti> ntfs?
<tuhoojabotti> Miksi ihmeessä?
<tuhoojabotti> Baikonur: Tervetuloa takaisin.
<tuhoojabotti> Joko toimaa?
<Baikonur> ei, tää on ihan eri verkossa ja koneella
<anger> tuhoojabotti: ntfs siksi, että ei tartte formatoida levyä & varmuuskopioida datoja
<anger> ja on vähän sellanen kutina, että linuxi saattaisi olla vaan väliaikanen ratkasu
<tuhoojabotti> Miksi datat samalla levyllä?
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<anger> ?
<anger> käyttis oli tulossa eri levylle kuin kotihakemisto
<anger> se menee tietenkin ext4:ksi
<Sysi> dataa voi pitää muuallaki ku kotihakemistossa
<tuhoojabotti> Mitähän mä sekoilen taas.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joo
<tuhoojabotti> Mää pidän erillisellä kovolla kaikkia datoja ja home saa olla samal ku os.
<Sysi> asenna ubuntu kokonaan yhelle osiolle ja liitä sen alle tai ihanmuualle ntfs-osio
<anger> Sysi: hei, nää ongelmat lähti siitä että käyttäjä ei osannut tallentaa tiedostoja muualle kuin kotihakemistoon :)
<Sysi> öhöm
<pesasa> No sitten on ongelmien alkulähde löydetty. :-)
<pesasa> (En lukenut backlogia.)
<anger> Osittain kostoksi asennan nyt tän linuxin tiltanneen vistan tilalle :)
<tuhoojabotti> Oikea valinta.
<tuhoojabotti> Visvaa en suosittele kenellekkään.
<anger> Saatan kyllä tän nettitikun kanssa aiheuttaa itelle uusia ongelmia...
<anger> Jos mä en saakaan sitä toimimaan kunnolla tän kanssa
<kakeman> onks sulla gnome?
<anger> kde tietenkin ;)
<kakeman> menee tonne verkkohärdellii tonne ylös ja sieltä klikkailet jotain nii voit säätää sinne jotai
<anger> ok, kiitti!
<kakeman> kdessä paskemmin ehkä
<anger> joo, joutuu alakulmasta klikkaamaan
<Sysi> kde:lla paras tapa käyttää mobiililaajakaistaa on asentaa nm-applet
<Sysi> seki vaatii vaan vähän kikkailua 10.10:llä
<tuhoojabotti> Hyi joku kde.
<kakeman> kännykän kytkeminen modeemiksi oli todella kivuton operaatio
<tuhoojabotti> Oli juu.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut hidas ku mikä. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Samal taval se meni ku mokkulakin kyl.
<anger> no, tällä hetkellä vituttaa niin paljon, että saatan asentaa tohon pelkän komentotulkin
<Sysi> kde <3
<anger> saa lähdekoodeista kääntää vapaavalintaisen graafisen ympäristön
<tuhoojabotti> tonttu ♡
<Sysi> tänään just kääntelin lucidiin uuden xfce:n sorsista kde:n tilalle :)
<Sysi> en välttämättä ois ihan koko kde sc:tä poistanu jos ois isompi roottiosio
<tuhoojabotti> Onko hyvä?
<Sysi> muutamat 4.6:sta puuttuvat ominaisuudet tullu, tykkään
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Ei taida compiz toimata sen kanssa?
<Sysi> 10.10:lle löytyy vissiin toimiva ppa
<Sysi> tietty toimii
<tuhoojabotti> Hmmhmm
<tuhoojabotti> Ei se sit voi olla kevyt.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Eikös Xubuntu ollu xfce:llä?
<anger> Jassåå, "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu" ilmotus jäi installerissa loputtomaan luuppiin
<Sysi> joo, mutta 10.10 repoissa oleva xfce on vanhempi 4.6
<tuhoojabotti> Et laittanu minkään mount pointiks /?
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Okei.
<anger> Niin, no se seuraavassa ruudussa vasta kysyisi tota
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti: mutta tosiaan sille on ppa
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en mää kyl tähän mitää asenna enää. Tääl on vieläki varmaa jotai kde kamaa. :P
<tuhoojabotti> anger: Huh?
<Sysi> "elä korjaa jos se toimii"
<anger> Nää on kyllä välillä nämä installerit aika susia
<anger> Varmaan 10.04 olisi ollut vähän vakaampi, jos vaan olisi toiminut tällä koneella
<tuhoojabotti> anger: Joo mul meni 6 tuntii asentaa ubuntu kaverin koneelle, kun junnas installeri ihan lopus. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Sit muutin kieleks suomen ja annoin sen tehä kaiken ennen ku täytin tietoja ni meni.
<anger> Joo, ja ei kannata ruksia että asentaa päivitetyt paketit asennuksen yhteydessä
<anger> Vasta asennuksen jälkeen päivittää
<anger> Toinen on käyttiksen päivitys, aika harvoin on ihan ilman ongelmia mennyt
<Sysi> asennus on kyllä kai aina toiminu paitti nattyssä on vielä melko buginen, oon kerran kokeillu päivittää ja seki oli nattyyn ja tein vähän epävirallisella tavalla
<Sysi> periaatteessa kai alternate-installeri ois aavistuksen varmempi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-09
<Finnish> Miten XChat-Gnomessa pystyy tekemään automaattiseks sen että erääseen irc-kanavaan vaatii aina invite pyynnön, siis että se menis automaattisesti eikä tarviis aina "manuaalisesti" sitä invitea kirjoitella?
<bioterror> laita kanavalle +I
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> +K
<tuhoojabotti> kätsympi
<Finnish> MItäs noi tarkottaa?
<tuhoojabotti> KEy eli salasanalla
<bioterror> eiks se oo +k? ;)
<bioterror> nää modet on kuiteski case sensitive
<tuhoojabotti> Njoo
<Finnish> Se käsky on tämmönen: /msg ylläpito invite foorumi #serveri
<tuhoojabotti> Irssillä voisin jopa osata.
<bioterror> weechatilla
<bioterror> Wed11:20  weechat   irc.server.Freenode.command
<Sysi> monissa clienteissä on kyllä asetuksissa ihan selkeästi yhdistämisen jälkeiset komennot, xchat-gnomesta en tiiä
<bioterror> ei oo *nixeissä ollut tarvetta GUI:lle irkissä
<Finnish> Tässä xchatissa on User and Channels -välilehdellä Automatically join channels. Sit on Channel ja sen vieressä sarake Key.
<tuhoojabotti> Nii
<tuhoojabotti> laitat +k
<tuhoojabotti> kätsyä.
<bioterror> https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_connect
<bioterror> tuolta löytyy
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6enIVY -> Toxin: XChat Connect
<bioterror> Connect command
<bioterror> tee siis tiedosto jossa on halutut komennot ja käske xchatin ladata se tiedosto
<tuhoojabotti> irssissä on kivasti -botcmd. :P
<Paavi2_0> varsinkin kohta 10. tuossa ohjeessa on aika kätevä, jos tarttee pistää jollekin botille viesti, että pääsee kanavalle
<Finnish> Joo, nyt meni jakeluun, kokeillaas
<Finnish> Hmmm, Connect command-boxia ei löydy tästä xchatista...?
<Finnish> Onks se toi key?
<bioterror> ei
<bioterror> piti nyt sit käynnistää XChat
<Sysi> key = avain = salakala
<bioterror> mulla on
<Finnish> bioterror, MIssä, mitä?
<Sysi> xchat ja xchat-gnome on aika eri aioita
<sad157> XChat -> Network List -> Ubuntu Servers aktiivisena painetaan Edit... -> ja sieltä löytyy
<sad157> on vai
<sad157> sit varmaan kannattaa harkita oikean XChatin asentamista
<Finnish> Sysi, Jos tohon key-kohtaan yrittää laittaa tota juttua niin mitähän siihen pitäis kirjottaa että se säilyttäs ton rimpsun, siitä yleensä jää vain eka sana talteen tohon boxiin
<sad157> key = key = key
<sad157> joillakin kanavilla on avain, ja se toimii mallia /join #kanava avain-sana-tälleen
<Finnish> No se ei oo sit varmaan sama kuin = /msg ylläpito invite foorumi #serveri
<sad157> no ei se varmaan ole
<topyli> oikeasti xchat ja xchat-gnome eivät ole kovinkaan eri asioita :)
<Tekno> gnome on rampa
<elias_a_> Gnome on kääpiö!
<ath> Kuhan Gnome ei kaivautuis liian syvälle.
<tabasko> gnome shell on kyllä musta lupaavan näköinen
<tabasko> ja kyllähän se perinteinen gnome-desktop jää elämään sen rinnalle?
<bioterror> eikai tuo sen kummosempaa ole kuin että kde 3.5 :ta siirryttäessä tuli mystinen plasma nelosessa
<Ondalf> Hei! Tulipas tuossa mieleen, onko mahdollista leikkiä wpa_supplicantilla, kun rauta ei tue WPA:ta? Eli kyseessä vanhahko wlan kortti (isl3886) jolle ei ainakaan winukalle löydy wpa-tukea.
<elias_a_> Ondalf: Ei kannata hakata päätä seinään tuon piirisarjan kanssa.
<elias_a_> 10 € ja toimiva ratkaisu lähikaupasta.
<Ondalf> njooh, kunhan muutenvain mietiskelin... noita ratkasuja on yks ja miljoona, mitä tuollekkin voi tehhä. lähinnä mietin, ettei tarviis tuota miniPCI korttia alkaa metästään toista. oishan se kätsy pitää rojut tuol laitteen sisässä
<Ondalf> itse piirihän toimii linuxin kanssa (testattu) mutten sitten muista testasinko tuota wpa:ta sillä ubuntun kanssa
<Ondalf> ja pään seinäänhakkaaminen on toinen nimeni ;)
<Ondalf> mietin vain, pystyykö ohjelmallisesti tekeen tuon WPA tuen
<Ondalf> itseasias, voisimpa ottaa testipenkkiin tuon ruoskan... ei kuites jokapäiväsessä käytössä toi laitos. kyseessä parhaat päivänsä nähnyt FuSi Amilo L1300, jossa tämä kortti sijaitsee
<elias_a_> Ondalf: Onnea matkaan!
<elias_a_> Tarvitset sitä :D
<Ondalf> hahhah :) en epäile yhtään!
<Paavi2_0> atherosta oon ostanu thinkpadeihini, hinta tosin melkein 20€/kortti postikuluineen, mutta ei pätki koskaan ja salaukset toimii
<elias_a_> No - aikuisten oikeasti yläkerrassa on lasten koneessa verkko tuollaisella. Nyt se on taas rikki päivityksen jälkeen, joten tunnen tuskan.
<Ondalf> hehheh, lähinnä mietin vain, että onnistuuko se wpa/wpa2 tuollasessa? sitenhän toi alkuperäinen kysymys kuuluikin
<Paavi2_0> muistaakseni siihen tarvitsisi tuen laitteen firmiksessä
<Ondalf> itseasiassa, tulee samalla testattua saanko netinjakoa kuin helposti toimimaan android-puhelimen kanssa. windows puhelimen rndis laitteen kanssa ei hirveätä säätöä ollut, joten ei pitäis tässäkään olla
<Ondalf> Paavi2_0, jees ja ainakaan winkkarin alla sitä ei ole
<Ondalf> tai se ei taho ilmineerata itsestään
<Ondalf> tuossahan toi tulee testailtua. pistin wubin hakeen kubuntun asennusta. tässähän tämä menee odotellessa...
<Ondalf> usbilta ei osaa boottia, enkä taho CDtä uhrata. samakait se on ekaa kertaa wubia testata :)
<Paavi2_0> ainakin noiden laitteiden moodit on sidottu raudan ominaisuuksiin. jos laite ei tue master-moodia, niin sitä ei sitten käytetä tukiasemana, ellei sitten ad-hoc -moodissa.
<Ondalf> joo, tuon miekin tiesin. taistelin kortin X kanssa tuosta. oiskohan ollut a-linkin zd1211 vaiko mikälie tikku
<Paavi2_0> kai olet tarkistanut biosista, ettei kone osaa usb-buuttia?
<Ondalf> oi kyllä. wanhus on wanhus, eikä se opi uutta, vaikka viimeisin biossi sisällä fusin sivuilta
<Paavi2_0> voi olla, että siellä on vain käynnistysjärjestys pielessä
<Paavi2_0> okei. cd-rw:t on kyllä kivoja tuollaisissa tapauksissa
<Ondalf> totta tuokin. edellisen kerran -rw:tä käyttänyt jotain 4-5 vuotta sitten. muuttojen yhteydessä heivannut kaikki poies. mitäpä noilla enää tekkee
<Ondalf> sama se on vähän kokeilla näitä uusia tuulia, kuten wubi, jota ennen en ole kokeillut
<Ondalf> oon myös miettinyt, pitäiskö polttaa jokin romppu, joka latais jäätävän määrän ajureita ja boottais sitäkautta usbitikulta esim. etsien sieltä ison ja looppaa sen - grub2:llahan tämä onnistuisi
<Ondalf> tämä vois toimia vanhemman raudan kanssa, jos meinaa hirveästi testailla eri käyttiksiä, tai muutenvaan jos on hoidettavana vanhempaa kalustoa
<Paavi2_0> mahdollista olis myös ladata käyttöjärjestelmä toiselta koneelta esim. gpxe:llä
<Ondalf> njooh, menis sitten tftp:llä säätämiseksi, enkä tuohon palomuurina toimivaan pfSenseen ole vielä niin paljoa tutustunut, että voisin suoraan heittää sen käyttöön. suunnitteilla olisi sellanenkin projekti kyllä toteuttaa. toinen, mikä on työn alla, iSCSI testaus käytännössä
<Ondalf> olen itseasiassa WDS laitteen tehnyt (Windows Deployment Server) ja sillä ajanut luokkaan käyttikset lisukkeineen, mutta sama pitäis vielä kokeilla yleisesti *nix maailmassa
<Paavi2_0> on tuollaisiin olemassa suhteellisen valmiitakin ratkaisuja, ettei hirveästi säätää tarvitse
<Ondalf> toistaiseksi ei ole vielä tullut ajankohtaiseksi moinen. itseasiassa ei välttämäti ois ollenkaan paha rasti asentaa nassikoneesta toi käyttis. viuhahdus vaan ja sois käytössä
<Ondalf> onkos kubuntua saatavilla suomalaisista mirroreista?
<Ondalf> pikainen katsahdus ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors ei tuonut haluttua vastausta
<Ondalf> itseasiassa, nappaankin tuon torrentin kautta...
<Ondalf> oottako muut törmänneet ikävään 2.6.32 - 2.6.37 kerneleissä olevaan omituisuuteen, että kone hyytyy kovan IO loadin alla?
<Ondalf> syypäänä siis kswapd/kworker/kslowd
<Ondalf> huomasin tämän testaillessani vmware-serveriä ubuntu 10.10 kanssa, kun kone hyytyi virtuaalikoneeseen päivityksiä ajaessa. vähän myöhemmin sain koneen hyytymään pelkästään ajamalla nollaa /dev/zero:sta kiintolevylle. loadit nousee yli 10 ja noin tunnin kuluttua kone katoaa tyystin verkosta, kun ei enään riitä aika hoitaa verkkokorttia
<Ondalf> asia korjaantui hakemalla 2.6.38-999 kernel-ppa:sta tosin ja sitten olikin taistelu korjata vmware-modulet, että ne kääntyivät nykyistä kerneliä vasten
<Paavi2_0> oliks toi myös x64-kerneleissä?
<Ondalf> etenkin siinä. ajelin x64 kerneliä tuossa atomissa
<Ondalf> yritämpä ettiä blogikirjoituksen, jossa ko. asia on selitetty
<Paavi2_0> vanhempien ubuntu-loota menee välillä ihan totaalisen lukkoon, eikä näppäimistöltä voi silloin edes pistellä sysrq-taikoja, vaikka ne on asetuksista sallittu
<Ondalf> http://billauer.co.il/blog/2010/10/disk-io-scheduler-load-dd-freeze-stall-hang/ tuossa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KwnThc -> Linux: When massive load on the disk makes the system freeze
<Ondalf> korjaus tosiaan 38 -sarjan kernelillä
<Ondalf> ja suosittelen erittäin lämpimästi
<Ondalf> ja juuri, kuten sanoit, ei sille lootalle pysty mitään tekeen, jos io-loadit tappaa koneen. ei konsolia pysty käyttään tai mitään
<Ondalf> se vain kuolee yksinkertaisesti
<Ondalf> ja idlenäkin loadit on yleensä 0.5 luokkaa
<Paavi2_0> tuota on tapahtunut kyllä muillakin kuin 38-sarjan kernelillä
<Ondalf> hmm, siis 38 sarja korjaa tuon. 32-37 ainakin tuota aiheutti
<Paavi2_0> pitää tuota perjantaina sitten katsella
<Paavi2_0> kiitos linkistä
<Ondalf> lämpimästi suosittelen. ihmettelin kovasti, kun ws2k3 updatet virtuaalikoneessa tappoi servun kahesti
<Ondalf> eikä logeihin jäänyt yhtään mitään
<Ondalf> munin nappasi viimesen otannan kun loadit oli 12 luokkaa
<Ondalf> sain ikuistettua 20 loadit ja sen jälkeen katos kaikki mahollinen hallinta koneesta
<Ondalf> päivittelin tuon kernelin tuohon servukoneeseen ja ajelin dd:tä tovin - ei pompannut loadit enään 2
<Ondalf> :sta korkeammaksi
<lasse> moi
<Ondalf> tervehdys
<lasse> tylsää. mitä tekis?
<lasse> cpu hurisee koko ajan 70-90%
<Ondalf> mikäs siel jyystääpi?
<lasse> hidas prossu ja GLX cairo-dock ja hirveästi compizeja :)
<lasse> ja firefox auki ja mese, skype ja tää chatti
<Ondalf> ääh, eikai tuollaset pitäis kuluttaa hirveitä ;)
<lasse> no jaa toimii kummiskin kone nopeaa :)
<Ondalf> mikä noista prosesseista eniten syöpi?
<lasse> en tiiä
<Ondalf> konsoliin top ja taas näkkee
<lasse> mutta nyt näyttää noin 87% ja oli yhes välis vähän aikaa 96%
<Ondalf> kyl tollaane eeepc celeron 900mhz tehojuntalla maustettuna jaksaa xrandrilla pyöritellä kde:ta ja karkkeja siinä lomassa
<lasse> joo laski noin 20%-30% koska oli nettisivuja mitkä käytti java, flash ja muitaki
<lasse> nii
<Ondalf> joh, flässi on mitä on
<lasse> meil acer aspire D250 ja ubuntu toimii nopeasti
<lasse> itel on nyt käytössä acer aspire 1410 ja prossu Intel celeron processor 743 (1,3Ghz, 1Mb L2 Cache) :) :) :)
<lasse> hiljanen chätti vaikka kuinka paljon porukkaa :)
<Ondalf> eipä tuota hirveästi ole asiaa tottapuhuen...
<lasse> huomaan
<lassematias> vaihoin nimimerkkiä koska foorumeil on toinen nimimerkillä lasse
<lassematias> ettette sekoita meitä :)
<lassematias> heti ku kuuntelee youtubesta musiikkia niin nousee cpu 30-40%
<tuhoojabotti> lassematias: Miksi poistuit irkistä vaihtaakseni nikin?
<Ondalf> :D
<lassematias> ei ku se sulki yhtäkkiä
<lassematias> en mä poistunut
<tuhoojabotti> Okei.
<lassematias> vaihoin nikin ja tuli viesti että yhteys katkaistu
<tuhoojabotti> Itel on i7 930, hyvin pyörii kaik.
<tuhoojabotti> Prossunkäyttö nollas
<tuhoojabotti> musaa kuuntelen ja irssailen.
<lassematias> joo  niin tiiän. itellä 1v vanha kone 11.7 tuumanen
<lassematias> ostan 2vuoden päästä noin 800-1100e maksavan koneen
<tuhoojabotti> Mun eeepeeeceee:ssä kun ei toimaa näyttis niin on lagista puuhaa.
<Ondalf> prossunkäyttö siinä 3% ja 10% välissä, käynnissä perus x64 vista ja virtuaalikoneessa ubuntu 11.04
<lassematias> ja tietääkö kukaan onko ipod touch hyvä? tilasin maanataina markantalosta
<lassematias> siinähän on a4 siru ja pelit pitäs toimia hyvin
<Ondalf> siinähän se näkee, mistä se on kotoisin, kun postilootasta kolahtaa
<tuhoojabotti> Jep jep.
<lassematias> otettiin kotiinkuljetus koska ilmanen oli
<tuhoojabotti> Paketissa yleensä lukee mistä on kotosin.
<lassematias> ok
<Ondalf> hahhahhah :D
<tuhoojabotti> ;-)
<lassematias> ?
<lassematias> mikä nyt niin hauskaa?
<tuhoojabotti> lassematias: Minä. :(
<lassematias> ok....
<tuhoojabotti> "Näkee mistä on kotoisin" -> "paketista näkee"
<Ondalf> ja tänään: huonot vitsit ja niiden selitykset.
<lassematias> joo siin lukee vain markantalo....
<tuhoojabotti> Jep jep.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut ei voinu olla huono kun naurahdit.
<lassematias> mutta katotaan perjantaina koska sillon sen pitäs tulla
<Ondalf> tuhoojabotti, njooh... ehkä se oli vain niin huono, että nauratti ;)
<lassematias> heh... =)
<tuhoojabotti> Näinhän se yleensä menee.
<lassematias> nii
<tuhoojabotti> Succesful fail is succesful.
<lassematias> ei ikinä kavereita meses tai skypes paikalla
<tuhoojabotti> foreveralone
<tuhoojabotti> Menee kyl hieman offtopikiks.
<lassematias> joo
<Ondalf> samahan se on tuolla OT:lla porista
<lassematias> tääl levil rinteet aivan täynnä turisteista
<Ondalf> hah, rovaniemellä loma - sinne ne ihmiset mennet on
<lassematias> asukkos rovaniemellä?
<Ondalf> täällähän minä vaikutan
<lassematias> ok
<lassematias> koska ubuntu 11.04 julkaistaan?
<Ondalf> oiskohan aprillipäivänä
<tuhoojabotti> höhö
<tuhoojabotti> Jotain sinne päin.
<tuhoojabotti> Eli ens kuus.
<lassematias> ok
<Ondalf> mutta ihan käytännöllinen tuo natty on jo tähänmennessäkin
<lassematias> mä en ainakaan hanki sitä heti
<lassematias> ubuntu 10.10 kelpaa mulle
<tuhoojabotti> Unity!
<tuhoojabotti> Mää hankin kyl :D
<tuhoojabotti> sivupalkit on mun fetissi.
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin sais semmosen nytkin
<tuhoojabotti> En vaan jaksa säätää.
<Ondalf> ompa toi natty tuol VM pyörinyt jo tovin
<lassematias> unityn saa ubuntu 10.10 kanssa
<lassematias> openbox session on aika huono
<Ondalf> mutta en tarvii tosin tuota virtuaalikonetta kuin distcc:n kääntöjuhdaksi
<lassematias> mitä muuta eroa 11.04 ja 10.10 on kuin unity?
<tuhoojabotti> Saahan niit.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en mää jaksa ite säätä.
<tuhoojabotti> Tulee sit kun tulee. :D
<Ondalf> hmm, pitääpäs kahtoa, mikä toi unity nyt on... en ole niin paljoa lueskellut, mitä tulee lisää, mitä ei
<tuhoojabotti> Mä luin jotain, mut unohin jo.
<tuhoojabotti> Unity on se hieno uus käyttöliittymä.
<lassematias> onkos mahollisuus saaha LDXE ubuntuun poistamatta gnomea tai muuta? en oo viel testannu LDXE....
<Ondalf> aah, eli se näyttää vähän mäkiltä toi uus liittymä
<tuhoojabotti> Huh.
<tuhoojabotti> Itse en mäkkiä oo käytelly ni en osaa sanoo.
<Ondalf> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-first.html tuon näkönen siis
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Xa9rFj -> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal - First Impressions | Tech Drive-in
<Ondalf> mäkeissä on nääs tuo yläpalkki aina tuol
<tuhoojabotti> Jepjep.
<tuhoojabotti> ton mäki luin just. :P
<Ondalf> mut joo, tuo näyttää ihan viksulta
<tuhoojabotti> Läppäris testailinki jo.
<Ondalf> muistuttaa lievästi netbook-remixin ulkonäköä
<tuhoojabotti> Siinä ei kyl pysyny Ubuntu kauaa kun ei pyöriny.
<tuhoojabotti> Ondalf: No siitähän se onkin. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Tai siis siinähän on unity.
<Ondalf> ja sitäkautta taas se muistuttaa nokia internet tabletin maemoa
<Ondalf> siinä nääs tuollanen vasemman reunan ohjelmapalkki
<lassematias> onkos mahollisuus saaha LDXE ubuntuun poistamatta gnomea tai muuta? en oo viel testannu LDXE....!!
<tuhoojabotti> Ondalf: Muistuttaa mun windows installaatioita.
<tuhoojabotti> Niis on kaikis taskbar vasemmas reunas.
<Ondalf> :)
<Ondalf> ite oon tyytynyt ihan muokkaamattomaan työpöytään vistan kanssa... seiskaakin kokeilin, muttei tietyt ohjelmat yksinkertaisesti toimi sen kanssa ja lopputuloksena läjä sinisiä ruutuja. pysynyt tästä syystä vistassa sitte
<tuhoojabotti> Ondalf: Tuo on muuten wanha artikkeli.
<tuhoojabotti> Kantsii päivitykset lukee kans.
<Ondalf> onhan tuo...
<Ondalf> en nyt ihan niin fanaatikko ole, että tahtoisin tuota lukea - kde-4.6.1:stä ite ajelen ja oon tykännyt
<lassematias> mitä tarkotetaan tässä kun oon asentamassa lubuntu sessionia lukee...
<tuhoojabotti> Itsellä on kaikki tarvittavat sosftat pyöriny seiskalla.
<Ondalf> tuhoojabotti, niinnoh, se ainoa joka ei toimi on abitin uGuru - ja abithan katosi emolevymarkkinoilta. näemmä tuon ajurin puuttuminen aiheutti selittämättömiä kaatumisia, joten jouduin palaamaan takas
<tuhoojabotti> Osta tuoreempaa rautaa. ;)
<lassematias> Jos asennat kohteen Lubuntu-desktop, tulevat päivitykset eivät sisällä uusia osia kohteen The ubuntu desktop system asettelusta. oletko varma, että haluat jatkaa?
<lassematias> mitä tolla tarkotetaan?
<lassematias> kun oon asentamassa LDXE sessionia
<bioterror> että sitten lähtee ubuntu-desktop menee
<bioterror> ja ei paljoa haistella mitä se meta-paketti pitää sisällä
<bioterror> että jos ubuntuu päivittyy jotain, niin niitä ei oteta järjestelmään
<Baikonur> pitäs tapella toi 3g-tikku toimintakuntoon
<bioterror> asensithan lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<tuhoojabotti> Baikonur: Eikö vieläkään toimaa, sullahan oli E1820?
<Baikonur> ei, joo
<lassematias> en asenna koska käytän myös gnomea
<tuhoojabotti> Baikonur: Mitkä on asetukset?
<tuhoojabotti> screenshot
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Baikonur> niistä mitä eilen mainitsit, oli samat asetukset
<tuhoojabotti> Mjaahas.
<Ondalf> tuhoojabotti, ääh, mitä turhaa. Q6600 toimii tuon IP35 Pro:n kanssa ihan mainiosti. Oottelis vaikka Ivy Bridgeä tässä
<lassematias> testaan kohta LXDE sessionia.... löysin erin sessionin siitä mikä ei poista gnomea
<lassematias> sessioneina kde, gnome, unity, LXDE
<bioterror> siinä on menut kunnon sillisalaattia
<lassematias> heippa tuun kohta takasin.
<lassematias> joo LXDE näytti mukavalta
<bioterror> asenna lubuntu, saat kaike valmiina ;)
<Ondalf> ei sattumoisin kukaan ole testannut, kui hankala on ite ladata image wubia varten?
<bioterror> vähän epäröin sitä tulevaa väriteemaa, aika sinertävä
<Ondalf> taisiis, mihin image pitää sijoittaa, että se tunnistuis oikein
<lassematias> en tiiä, eikö wubin pidä ladata ite omat imaget?
<Ondalf> valitettavasti
<lassematias> oon jo asentanu lubuntun ( tai itse asiassa synaptic asensi) mutta ihan mukava se on.
<Ondalf> mutta samoja imageja se käyttää jokatapauksessa
<Ondalf> lähinnä tuon wubin latausnopeus hirvittää...
<lassematias> miten mulla ilmesty monta istuntoa valikkoon?
<tuhoojabotti> wubi on huono.
<tuhoojabotti> Mul se päivitti grub2 ja pasko tiiliä.
<tuhoojabotti> D:
<tuhoojabotti> Sen jälkeen en oo siihen koskenu.
<Ondalf> temppiasennukseksi tuota mietinkin. en meinannut jättää tuohon välttis linuxia kuites
<Ondalf> ihan testatakseni vain yhen wlan-kortin
<lassematias> mulla ilmesty session valikkoon paljon istuntoja. löytyy Gnome/openbox, user defined session, ubuntu netbook edition, ubuntu työpöydille, LXDE, KDE, recovery console, KDE/openbox, openbox session ja ubuntu työpöydille (turvallinen tila)
<lassematias> miten tos noin paljon?
<lassematias> en oo asentanu obenbox sessionia..
<Ondalf> keräsit koko sarjan ;)
<lassematias> mutta miten löytyy nuo mitä en oo asentanu?
<lassematias> ja mitä noi tarkottaa esim. KDE/Openbox??
<lassematias> ja tuosta uupuu vain xfce....
<lassematias> meen tutkailemaan asiaa heippa
<Baikonur> ei kyl nyt oikeen anna ilakoimisen aihetta tää 3g
<Ondalf> njooh, yritimpäs wubin kautta asentaa kubuntua, mutta hieman hitaahkolta tuntui tuo...
<Baikonur> joo, paitsi nyt toimii toi tikku
<Baikonur> auttais jos ei ois näin hiton tyhmä
<tuhoojabotti> Mitähän tää ubuntu tweaking purge ppas tekee?
<tuhoojabotti> Poistaa nuo?
<Baikonur> joo nyt on tää irkkaus mokkuloitse
<tuhoojabotti> Baikonur: Mites sait toimaamaan?
<Baikonur> tuhoojabotti: asensin paketin nimeltä ppp, joka jostain syystä on jääny puuttumaan
<tuhoojabotti> ahaa.
<Ondalf> jopas, tutunnäkönen kubuntu pamahti tulille :)
<Ondalf> huaah! toi läppäri haukkaa liian isoa palasta
<Ondalf> meinasi kuolla IO loadiin :D
<Ondalf> loadit yli 7
<tuhoojabotti> Wut?
<Ondalf> kyl toi 10.10 defaultti-installi on ihana <3
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Ondalf> nooh, on tässä aikaa odotella ;)
<Ondalf> pitäis viel keksiä, miten tuon sais nettiin (tai että missä olikaan nonfree repot)
<Ondalf> vois yhen filun hakea käsipelillä ja asennella tuohon
<tuhoojabotti> höhö
<Ondalf> uaah, aneeminen kone on aneeminen
<Ondalf> ihana, loadit 6.72 5.20 3.66
<Sysi> ei kuulosta ihan terveeltä, mitä se oikeen tekee
<Ondalf> kslowd000
<Ondalf> tämä on tämä 2.6.35 feature ;)
<Ondalf> se istuu työpöydällä
<Ondalf> tekemättä mitään
<Ondalf> no nyt läks laskuun... mutta eipä tuo kauaa tuossa ole rauhassa... pitänee olla nopia hakemaan toimiva kerneli tuohon
<Ondalf> dudih, firmis boottas. wlanikuvake näkkyy
<Ondalf> ruahhahhah, annoin sille käskyn yhistellä ja liekkö jotain hienoa automagiikkaa käynnisty samaan syssyyn - loadi 4 ;)
<Unref_> morjes
<Unref_> pikku ongelma olis meikällä asensin 7 ja sitten siihen rinnalle ubuntun niin se heittää jonkun Busybox v1.13.3
<Unref_> ?!!?!
<Unref_> ei suostu käynnistääns ollenkaan tuosta ei oikeestaan pääse mihkään :=
<tale> Unref_: Kyllä siinä jotain käynnistyy jos Busybox sentään tulee.
<tale> Unref_: Voitko kertoa tarkemmin mitä käynnistyksessä tapahtuu?
<tale> Unref_: Jos muistat mikä levyosio oli mitäkin, eli Win7, Ubunto juuriosio, swap tms niin painamalla Vaihto-näppäintä (eli shift) käynnistyksen aikana pääset GRUB2:n toimintoihin, joissa voit katsoa miltä levyosiolta yritetään käynnistyä.
<Unref_> http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/solving-the-busybox-black-screen-problem-in-grub2ubuntu9-10/ tuollanen on se kuvaruutu siihen asti se menee muuhun ei suostu liikkumaan
<tale> Unref_: Mitä Ubuntua yritit asentaa?
<Unref_> uusin 10.04 mikä on tuolla ubuntun sivuilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OBVmht -> Solving the BusyBox black screen problem in grub2/Ubuntu9.10 « Linux News,Tips & Tricks
<tale> Unref_: Tosta virheilmosta päätellen juuriosio ei löydy. Kato GRUB2:n asetuksetn.
<tale> Unref_: Jos et saa tolkkua tohon, voit yrittää korjata asentamalla uudestaan, ja olet tarkkana mihin levyosioon asennetaan ja mihin GRUB2 asennetaan.
<Unref_> Grup2 ?!
<Unref_> eli
<tale> Eli tämä: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Unref_> siis oon asentanu eri osiolle ne C:llä on 60Gb tilaa winukalle ja sit tein oman osion ubuntulle kylläkin winukan kautta mut
<tale> Olen vähän epäileväinen Windowislla tehtyjen levyosioiden suhteen jos siihen on tarkoitus Linux asentaa.
<Paavi2_0> !grub2
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Unref_> no juu ite oon joskus aikoja sitten saanu toimimaan XP:n sekä ubuntun keskenään sillei ehkä ei ihan oikein mutta toimivat kuitenkin.. nyt halusin taas sillein niin menikin vaikeeks
<tale> Unref_: Kyllä se hyvin menee kun ei vaan mokaile Ubuntun asennusta. Jos levyllä on ennestään Windows, Ubuntun asennin tekee tilaa uudelle levyosiolle ja asentaa Ubuntun siihen. GRUB2 eli käynnistyslatain asennetaan ekan kiintolevyn käynnistyslohkoon.
<tale> Unref_: Käynnistyksessä sitten valitaan mikä käyttöjärjestelmä bootataan.
<Paavi2_0> kannattaa asentimen antaa käyttää suurinta yhtenäistä vapaata tilaa tai osioida käsin, mutta ne osiot pitää sitten formatoida ext3:ksi tai ext4:ksi
<tale> Unref_: Pääsetkä Vaihto-näppäintä painelemalla GRUB:N valikkoon?
<Unref_> juu sen se on näyttänytkin siis ihan ok et kummalla ns"pelataan" et ubuntu vai sit 7 töötti käynnistyy normisti mut sit taasen ku menen ubuntuun niin se heittää tuon linkin tuolta
<tale> Unref_: Jos et pääse, GRUBin asennusn on mennyt pieleen tai se on asennettu väärään paikkaa. Voit korjata siltä asennuslevyltä, kirjoitat GRUB2:n uudestaan kiintolevylle.
<Unref_> pääsen siihen valikkoon juu mis on textejä
<tale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<lassematias> mikäs on ongelmana
<lassematias> en oo nähny koska netti on vähän huono
<Paavi2_0> http://linux.fi/wiki/GNU_GRUB_2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ReiaDK -> GNU GRUB 2 – Linux.fi
<Paavi2_0> jos asetustiedostoja jostain syystä ei ole asennin päässyt jonnekin kirjoittamaan, ei minkään käyttöjärjestelmän käynnistys onnistu
<Unref_> http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/solving-the-busybox-black-screen-problem-in-grub2ubuntu9-10/ tuollanen tulee mulle ku koitan ubuntun puolelle mennä 7 on toisena käyttiksenä kylläkin nyt kokeiletn nuita "tale" n antamia ohjeita ja ilmootan jos toimii tai ei toimi niin tulen kyselemään ja ihmettelemään tänne jälleen :) ....
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OBVmht -> Solving the BusyBox black screen problem in grub2/Ubuntu9.10 « Linux News,Tips & Tricks
<Iltsu> olis printteri flipannu ja yleesä seo lähteny toimii ku poistaa usblp-moduulin ja ottaa taas käyttöö
<Iltsu> mut nyt tää huutelee et se moduuli on käytös
<Iltsu> mitäs kikkoja olis ratkoo tätä
<tuhoojabotti> Wut lol
<tuhoojabotti> Avasin videoo VLCssä niin heitti toisen näytön ihme resoon.
<tuhoojabotti> Jjännä.
<Paavi2_0> Iltsu: tapa todennäköisimmät syylliset
<Iltsu> joo jos käynnistäis cupsin uusiks
<tuhoojabotti> Huh käynnisty Bansheessa se video, sit se sano jotain jostain koodekeista ja halus ettiä, sit epäonnistu ja lopetti videon toistamisen. :D
<lassematias> :)
<Iltsu> kato
<lassematias> hehe
<Iltsu> ei auttanu
<tuhoojabotti> Njoo kusee kyllä tuo toisto ilman koodekkia.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.tuhoojabotti.com/r/prsc/Workspace%201_008.png
<tuhoojabotti> Good enough.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Iltsu> missä ihmeessä mun transmission-daemonin asetukset on
<Iltsu> perus /etc:n alla oli hiljasta
<Iltsu> 10.04:ssa oli joku bugi mikä ei tehny /etc:hen symlinkkiä sinne misä ne on
<Iltsu> enkä sit itekkää tajunnu tehä sitä silloo ku viimeks käpistelin noit
<bioterror> .config/transmission/
<Iltsu> transmission-daemon
<bioterror> laitetaan vielä ~/ eteen
<Iltsu> eli ei oo tuolla
<bioterror> tottis
<bioterror> katotaaas
<bioterror> /etc/default/transmission-daemon
<bioterror> sanoi dpkg -L
<bioterror> /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json ja tuollainen
<Iltsu> OPTIONS="--config-dir $CONFIG-DIR"
<Iltsu> tosiaan sanoin ettei oo toi, koska siin 10.04:ssä oli tosiaan se bugi joka ei tehny tota
<bioterror> Iltsu, sitten katsot dpkg -L transmission-daemon
<Iltsu> mut /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info oli oikee paikka
<kakeman> ubuntun repossa ole toimivaa youtube-dl:ää
<mjr> niinhän se taitaa olla kun se youtube muuttuu aina välillä (varmaan noita vituttaakseen)
<mjr> mutta yksittäinen skriptinpätkähän se on, helposti ladattavissa intter netistä
<mjr> eipä silti, olis sitä syytä ubuntussakin päivittää jos se ei kertakaikkiaan enää toimi; siitä voisi ehkä kysy MOTU:ilta
<kakeman> joo
<kakeman> pyythonia
<kakeman> kivasti pyörii pyythön
<kakeman> savupiipusta kurkistaa
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-10
<bris> mitäs perkelettä joku scannailee mun portteja
<bris> miten ubuntussa voi määritellä mitkä portit on auki ja mitkä kiinni?
<kakeman> iptables vai miten
<kakeman> firestarter
<bris> joku ihan yksinkertanen ois jees
<bris> wintoosa 7:ssa voi tehä omia sääntöjä ja estää vaikka kaikki portit
<kakeman> minuakin kiinnostais
<kakeman> iptables on se ihan matalimman tason järjestelmä
<kakeman> sit ohjelmilla vaa säädetää sitä tms.
<bris> siis oudoista osotteista tuli yhteyksiä
<bris> pistin portforwardit kiinni ja foliohatun päähän :D
<kakeman> mistä näit ne?
<bris> tosta firestarterista
<kakeman> no säädä siitä sit
<bris> nojoo vois
<bris> eiku oho
<bris> noi oli "blocked connections" alla
<kakeman> :|
<bris> mut ennenku mul oli firestarter noi ois varmaan tullu läpi
<bris> emminätiedä
<kakeman> miksei palomuurisäätö ole gnomen verkkotyökaluissa vakiona
<kakeman> tai kde:n
<kakeman> no kaikkee ei voi saada
<kakeman> meen nuksuttelee>
<Ondalf> noniin, isl3886 piiri testattu - näemmä se oikeasti tarvii tuon rautatason tuen WPA:lle, jos sitä meinaa käyttää
<Ondalf> ja muuttui ääni kellossa kernelin päivittämisen jälkeen. loadit tippui ja yhtäkkiä tuo olikin kohtuu vikkelä etenkin kun tipautti pois grafiikkakarkit
<kakeman> en usko vieläkään että linux-puolellakin mentiin mukaan siihen grafiikkasyöpään
<kakeman> edelleen hereillä
<kakeman> näköjää juutubevideo näkyy shellin läpi
<kakeman> not päät
<kakeman> mut vissiinkin jonkinlaisiin purkkaratkaisuihin päädyttiin
<czr> kakeman, ei kai kukaan esta sua tekemasta omaa (olen tosin ihan samaa mielta kanssasi tuosta :-).
<lassematias> moi
<tale> Lassematias oli kovin kiireinen.
<lolle> http://koti.kapsi.fi/anemin/testi.html
<elias_a_> lolle: Niin? Miten voimme auttaa?
<lolle> Onx kubuntu vai xubuntu niinku sillee parempi?
<elias_a_> On. Seuraava kysymys.
<elias_a_> Jahas. Teinix-päivät taas menossa.
<lolle> http://www.meatspin.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gKuZsK -> Meatspin.com | The Site Your Mother Warned You About
<bioterror> olipas se hellästi tehty :)
<Tm_T> ei, en edes katsonut mitä ko linkin takaa löytyy
<bioterror> ei tarvikkaa
<hifi> Tm_T: sama sankari #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sysi> ja fi-offtopic
<tale> IPv6:n myötä riittäisi jokaiselle henkilökohtainen IP-osoite. Sitten pitäisi vaan luoda järjestelmä, jossa nettiä voisi käyttää pelkästään henkilökohtaisella IP-numerollaan.
<elias_a> Näin o!
<hifi> ip on huono tunniste
<hifi> mielummin vain liimaa whois-tiedot ip-alueisiin jotka on jaettu kotitalouksiin
<tale> hifi: Millä kriteerillä huono?
<hifi> yleisökoneet
<hifi> julkiset paikat (koulut, kirjatot)
<hifi> kirjastot*
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<tale> hifi: Kritisoit lukematta ehdotusta.
<hifi> ei internet vaan toimi niin
<Baikonur> toimii jos pistää toimimaan
<tuhoojabotti> Jepejp.
<hifi> realistisempaa olisi nykytekniikalla laittaa vain joku yleinen autentikointi jolloin sessioon on liimatti ip-osoite josta tällä hetkellä olet verkossa
<tuhoojabotti> Ennemmin kaikille jotku tunnukset nettiin.
<hifi> mutta internet on juuri täydellinen nykyisellään, kiitos
<tuhoojabotti> Sit pitää kirjautuu aina ennenku voi ees yhdistää
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta eipä sekään täydellinen systeemi olis.
<hifi> ei sitä voi valvoa
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, muuta HOASin kämppään, niillä on ainakin captive portal :D
<bioterror> ainakin ennen oli
<hifi> pitää palvelinkoneiden jne. saada ip-osoite
<hifi> se ei ole henkilökohtainen
<hifi> ja palvelimen kautta voi aina reitittää oman liikenteen
<hifi> on hyvin epärealistista ajatella että netinkäyttäjät voisi yksilöidä, ikinä
<bioterror> meidänki taloudessa on 4 eri internetiä, se joka tulee televisiopistokkeesta, mun kaksi puhelinta ja vaimon puhelin
<bioterror> siinäpä olisi paljon kirjauduttavaa
<elias_a> Kopemus varmaan mielellään haluaisikin yksilöidä kaikki.
<elias_a> Ja Kiinan kansantasavallan hallitus...
<tuhoojabotti> Jepjep
<czr> IP on reititystieto, ei identifiointi
<czr> jos muistaa tuon niin ei sekoita turhaan noita kahta asiaa.
<Tekno> IP on protokolla
<hifi> google on selain
<czr> (vastaa kysymykseen "missa", ei "kuka")
<hifi> vastaa hyvin laajasti kysymykseen "missä"
<czr> toki, mut ei edes pyri vastaamaan mihinkaan muuhun
<IhqTzup> nyt tarviis vähän helppiä. tutun läppärissä ei toimi näppäimistö eikä tasohiiri mut livellä skulaa
<hifi> mm, veikkaan kyllä että koko kone on jumissa jos ei mikään toimi :)
<hifi> ellei elonmerkkejä näy muuten
<IhqTzup> ulkoinen hiiri skulaa
<czr> IhqTzup, jos numlockia painaa niin vaihtuuko numlock-ledi?
<IhqTzup> ei oo jumissa
<IhqTzup> ei vaihu valo ku se näppis ei reagoi mihinkään
<czr> kokeile ulkoisella nappiksella
<IhqTzup> ei oo  mukana
<IhqTzup> valikkoja yms voi selata siis
<czr> miten kirjauduit sisaan?
<IhqTzup> tää on automaagisella
<IhqTzup> voisko tää väärät moduulit ladata?
<czr> mita muuta oot kustomoinu siina?
<IhqTzup> en oo mitään kustomoinu
<czr> hmph. no hieman hankalaa debugata sita jos ei voi kirjoittaa. ulkoinen nappis kiinni, sen jalkeen dmesg talteen, sit siita lukemalla ehka selviaa, jos ei, niin xorg.log seuraavaksi
<Sysi> saatko asennettua/ootko päivittäny systeemin?
<Iltsu> livecd:llä tekee skriptin joka tallentaa dmesgin tiedostoon ja sitte boottaa siihe levyllä olevaan ja ajaa sen skriptin
<Iltsu> tietty voi kopsata livecd:n xorgin konffin sille asennetul, mut jotenki en oikee usko et siin on vika jos näppis ei reagoi ollenkaa
<IhqTzup> kone on 3g:n yhteyden varassa, ei onnistu päivitys ku en ossoo yhistää komentoriviltä
<IhqTzup> kokeilin fail-save xorg.conffia, ei toiminu
<IhqTzup> hmmm
<IhqTzup> ulkonen hiiri ei toiminu jos oli kiini koneen käynnistyessä
<IhqTzup> sit ku otti irti ja kytki uudestaa nii alko toimia
<IhqTzup> oisko jotain usb häikkää sit?
<IhqTzup> jooh, usb tikkua ei tunnista järjestelmässä
<IhqTzup> voinko jostain tiedostosta vaihtaa mitä moduulia käyttää usb:lle ?
<Sysi> lähinnä kuulostaa niinku udev tms tai xorgin hotpluggaus ei toimis
<tabasko> hmm, mihin ryhmään mun pitää liittää backup user, joka ajaa rdiff-backupin serveriltä muille servereille?
<tabasko> root?
<tabasko> tarkoituksena siis varmuuskopioida muiden servereiden /etc yms hakemistot
<tale> tabasko: Jos asensit jonkun varmuuskopioohjelman, se lienee tehnyt tarvittavat käyttäjät ja ryhmät. Kato niistä.
<tale> tabasko: Jos on tarkoitus saada koneen kaikki tiedostot talteen, pitää rootin oikeuksilla kopioida.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-11
<Drunkpolly> Haluan pleikkari rummuilla soittaa
<Juze> Moi, tällänen pieni ongelma
<Juze> [root@JuusoLapinlampi ~]#sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<Juze> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LTOakX -> Index of /
<Juze> Lähes samahan tuo on Debianilla kuin Ubuntussa
<Sysi> vaihtoehtosesti voit gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ja ottaa # kommenttimerkit pois sen partnerin eestä
<Sysi> tai jossaki valikossa on se graafinen tuota varten
<Juze> Niimpä, muistais vain oliko se eri komento Debianissa... kun ei sellaista komentoakaan ole
<Juze> No pääsen sinne SFTP:llä
<Sysi> eli ssh toimii
<Juze> Jees, nyt toimii
<Juze> Kiitoksia
<Juze> Mulla on siis SSH ja SFTP käytössä
<Juze> WinSCP ja Putty
<Sysi> sftp toimii ssh:lla
<Juze> Niin :)
<Juze> Mutta graafinen käyttöliittymä
<Juze> Piti ensin kamppailla kun sudo ei ollut komentonakaan o_o
<Juze> apt-get sudo
<Juze> No, kiitoksia vielä kerran, nyt hoituu ->
<Sysi> jos sulla on debian niin sun ei pitäis käyttää tuota pakettivarastoa
<Juze> En itse asentanut sitä
<Juze> Vuokraan yhtä hostia
<Juze> Vaihdoin eilen
<Juze> Ne asensi sen "väärin"
<Juze> Kahdessa edellisessä mennyt ihan hyvin
<bioterror> mistäs saa väärin asennettuja virtuaalipalvaimia
<Juze> MyMcServ :3
<Juze> Mulla on niinku erikoistilaus
<Sysi> tuo on tarkotettu ubuntulle, elä käytä debianilla jos et tiiä että toimii ..tai tietty voi kokeilla
<Juze> Muissa ei ole SSH mukana ja ei saa valita vapaasti distroa
<Juze> Samat komennot tuossa mitä tarvin verrattuna ubuntuun
<Sysi> mutta tuolta asennetut paketit ei välttämättä toimi debianissa
<Sysi> jos jossakin ei kerrota että toimis
<bioterror> sysi, voi vähän mennä dependencyt ristiin ja rastiin
<Juze> Kyllä ne on toiminut jo monta kuukautta
<Juze> Kun en siis tarvi muuta kuin Javan
<Sysi> no, hyvä
<Sysi> debianilla kai on käytössä root, eli käutetään su sudon sijasta
<Sysi> paitti että pelkkä su ja sitte ollaan roottina ja sitte tehään mitä tarvii
<bioterror> ei ole kai, vaan on
<Sysi> tietty sudo toimii, en tiiä sen conffauksesta debianiin
<bioterror> sysi, visudo ja läiskitää käyttäjät sinne
<Juze> Kyllä mun edellisessä kahdessa Debian asennuksena on ollut sudo
<Sysi> ei ollu kysymys
<jarnos> Onko kellään ollut sellaista ongelmaa, että (x)ubuntu 10.04:n lataus jämähtää johonkin kohtaan? Kun boottaa uudelleen painamalla ctrl-alt-del, lataus onnistuu; toistuu silloin tällöin.
<tale> jarnos: Ei mulla Linuxissa tiedostonsiirrot ole jumitellut.
<jarnos> tale, tarkoitin käyttöjärjestelmän käynnistystä
<tale> Jaa, no käynnistys voi jäädä ajamaan tiedostojärjestelmän tarkistusta, tai joskus tarkistuksen jälkeen ei osaa jatkaa.
<tale> jarnos: Yleensä on näkyvissä jotain ilmoitusta miksi jumittuu.
<jarnos> tale, joo mutta tässä tapauksessa ei näy
<Sysi> tapahtuuko jotai jos painat M
<tale> jarnos: Kuinka kauan se jumittuu? Eli kuinka kauan odotit ennen kuin painot control-alt-del?
<jarnos> tale, liian kauan
<tale> jarnos: Minuutin?
<Paavi2_0> joskus käy niin, että käyttöjärjestelmä ei saa swappia tai jotain muuta osiota käyttöön, eikä käynnisty normaalisti. mulla noi viat on johtunut siitä, että biosin kello ei pysy oikeassa ajassa, vaan resetoituu jonnekin menneisyyteen.
<Paavi2_0> kannattaa käynnistää kone johonkin huoltomoodiin ja ajaa tarkistukset ja korjaukset kaikille osioille väkisin
<jarnos> Paavi2_0, vois yrittää, jos tuolla recovery käynnistyksessä on sopiva valinta.
<jarnos> Paavi2_0, kello on kyllä käsittääkseni pysyny ajassa, tai sitten ubuntu korjaa sen aina.
<Paavi2_0> joskus aikoinaan oon käyttäny seuraavaa komentoa: sudo shutdown -rF now
<Paavi2_0> en tiedä, toimiiko toi nykyisissä ubuntuissa, mutta se käynnistää koneen uudelleen niin, että fsck ajetaan automaattisesti
<Paavi2_0> mullakin tuo koneen kellon virheellinen aika tuli eteen vain silloin tällöin (taitaa olla varmistusparisto lopussa) ja ilmeni vasta tuon fsck:n kohdalla. fsck valitti, että tiedostojen päivämäärät on tulevaisuudessa. :D
<bioterror> Paavi2_0, pitäisi toimia kun man page sanoo näin
<Paavi2_0> jotenkin oletin, että pitää edelleen paikkansa, mutta ubuntun kanssa ei ikinä oikein tiedä, mitä kaikkea on edellisesssä päivityksessä muutettu. ;) nykyisin oon kosketuksissa ubuntun kanssa vain vanhempien luona. kotona jyrää #!
<jarnos> bioterror, 10.04:ssa man-page ei mainitse -F-optiota.
<jarnos> Paavi2_0, onko debian-pohjainen crunchbang jo käytössä?
<bioterror> jarnos, kappas, katsoinkohan mä pari päivää sitten debianin shutdownin manuskaa
<Paavi2_0> jarnos: tottakai statler. paljon parempi kuin ubuntu-pohjainen #! :)
<Paavi2_0> recovery modessa saattaa olla myös joku levyjentarkistusvalinta.
<Sysi> kylläpä on tehty eclipsen viritys vaikeaksi (lucid)
<PoisonedDwarf> ikävä tilanne Japanissa :( surullista luettavaa toi tsunami juttu
<PoisonedDwarf> nyt on jossain ydinvoimalassakin sielä ongelmia
<PoisonedDwarf> toivottavasti ei räjähdä, sehän täst viel puuttuis
<bioterror> PoisonedDwarf, #ubuntu-fi-offtopic ;)
<PoisonedDwarf> :( aattelin vaan mainita kun se on niin otsikoissa.
<PoisonedDwarf> sorry.
<bioterror> voi sitä tuonne joinata ja tulla juttelemaan niitä näitä
<hattuwatti> moi... mulla on 1TB Ubuntu-NAS kotona, ja siihen pääsee ulkoakin päin käsiksi ssh:lla ja oikeamuotoisella salasana-tunnus-yhdistelmällä...
<hattuwatti> mutta voisikos siinä oleviin tiedostoihin sopivilla säädöillä päästä käsiksi myös selaimella ja lisätä/poistaa niitä?
<bioterror> onko se väärin?
<tale> hattuwatti: Lisätä ja poistaa mitä?
<hattuwatti> ihmisoikeuskysymyksiin vastaan myohemmin sitten...
<bioterror> ei ehkä selaimella niin helposti pääsi poistamaan, mutta kyllähän noi upload-juttuja on
<hattuwatti> tarkoitus olisi saada dropbox-mainen fiilis ilman synkkausjuttuja
<tale> hattuwatti: Se kone siis on Ubuntu? Siihen pääsee selaimellakin kunhan järjestät portin 80 forwardauksen ulkoapäin siihen koneeseen, ja siinä koneessa on http-palvelin kuuntelemassa porttia 80.
<bioterror> http://commons.apache.org/fileupload/ oisko mittää?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5GdZFJ -> FileUpload - Home
<hattuwatti> mutta pitäisi myös päästä tarpeen mukaan poistamaan (tietoturvaan kiinnitetään huomiota vasta sitten kun on jo lirahtanut... :)
<tale> hattuwatti: Poistamaan mitä?
<hattuwatti> bioterror: ok, tutustun
<hattuwatti> tale: <hattuwatti> mutta voisikos siinä oleviin tiedostoihin ...
<tale> hattuwatti: Halutessasi pääset vaikka tiedostoselaimella kiinni siihen.
<hattuwatti> tale: myös Windowsistakin?
<bioterror> no asennat samban
<tale> Joo, Sambaan pääsee Windowsistakin käsiksi.
<bioterror> !samba | hattuwatti
<lubotu3> hattuwatti: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hattuwatti> hmmm... onnistuisiko tuo samba-veivaus, jos reitittimestä tekee porttiohjauksen portista 80 -> samban käyttämiin portteihin?
<hattuwatti> mitä vähemmän ulospäin portteja auki, sitä parempi
<tale> hattuwatti: Sitten et pääse enää selaimella.
<tale> hattuwatti: Eikä se porttien määrä heikennä tietoturvaa, kunhan joka porttia kuuntelee ohjelma jonka tietoturva on kunnossa.
<hattuwatti> osaako samba ssl- tms. salauksen?
<hattuwatti> parempi olisi kuitenkin, että käyttökokemus olisi mahdollisimman vaivaton ilman, että joutuu liittämään samba-jaon win-koneeseen jne.
<hattuwatti> eli tunnus + salasana, sitten pääsee katsomaan / lisäämään / poistamaan tiedostoja
<hattuwatti> ehkä joku CMS-pohjainen ratkaisu olisi parempi... riittää että on toimiva selain käytössä
<hattuwatti> ja samalla user profiilit jne.
<Iltsu> hattuwatti, sambaa ei kyl sitten ikinä netin suuntaa auki
<hattuwatti> tale tuossa tosin jo opasti, että kunhan tietoturva on kunnossa niin ei hätää?
<Iltsu> hattuwatti, sambassa ei oo esim. mitää salauksia
<hattuwatti> ok, eli samba tippui jo tuonkin takia pois laskuista
<hattuwatti> koitan etsiskellä jotain sopivaa crm- tai groupware-asennusta, jolla saisi autentikoinnin, salauksen ja tiedostojen muokkauksen toimimaan
<Iltsu> sambahan on vaa windows-jakojen tekemisee linuxilla
<Iltsu> yms
<hattuwatti> http://php.opensourcecms.com/scripts/details.php?scriptid=104&name=Group-Office
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/55p9mp -> Group-Office version 3.6.26 Demo - opensourceCMS
<hattuwatti> näyttäis jo sen suuntaiselta
<topyli> hattuwatti: http://www.filerun.com/?gclid=COPEgay9xqcCFUO-zAodQSg6Dg kenties?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wA4sZl -> PHP File Manager | Ajax | FileRun | Overview
<topyli> uh, ei tuo ollutkaan vapaa. no, tuommoisia oli kyllä muitakin
<hattuwatti> tuollainen ehkä kuitenkin sopivampi, nuo erilaiset groupware-ryhmätyökalut on hieman liian monipuolisia pelkkää tiedostojen jakoa ajatellen..
<topyli> vapaampi versio: http://kcfinder.sunhater.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6TLvz1 -> KCFinder web file manager Homepage
<hattuwatti> topyli: vaikuttaisi aikas lupaavalta... kiitos vinkistä :)
<topyli> hattuwatti: noita on tosiaan leegio, kannattaa haeskella
<topyli> "php file manager" tai "ajax file manager" tms voi olla hyviä hakuja
<hattuwatti> ok
<orava> hommasin uuden hiiren, mutta kyseisellä hiirellä ehkä noin minuutin välein tulee pieni jäätyminen. vanha hiiri toimii kyllä loistavasti. kun uusi hiiri on jäätyneenä sen 2 sekuntia, pystyy kursoria kuitenkin liikuttamaan toisella hiirellä. missäköhän on vika?
<Sysi> langallinen?
<orava> joo
<bioterror> hiiressä ilmeisesti
<bioterror> tarvis toisen upuntun ja hiiri siihen kiinni
<skfin> Onko jollakulla sanoa suoraan joku hyvin linux-yhteensopiva wlan-tikku
<Sysi> joku jossa ei oo broadcom sisällä eikä välttämättä ralink
<orava> a-linkin wlan tikku on pelittänyt täällä lennosta
<tale> skfin: TP-LINK TL-WN321G. Toimii suoraan Ubuntussa.
<skfin> Joo, a-linkin vehkeissä luvataan ainakin linux-yhteensopivuus
<skfin> Kiitos, kattelen minkä hommaan
<orava> no nyt boottauksen yhteydessä hävis gnome paneelista kello eikä saa takas vaikka kuinka rämpyttää add:ia kellon kohalle
<tale> orava: Jos kello hävisi omia aikojaan, jotain on mennyt rikki. Samasta syystä ei onnistu kellon lisääminen.
<orava> gnome panel vissiin temppuilee
<tale> orava: Tee koneeseen toinen käyttäjä, kirjaudu sillä tunnuksella sisään ja kato onko paneeli kuten pitää. Jos on, havaitsemasi vika on käyttäjäkohtainen.
<orava> kokeilen rebootata, ehkä kone vaan nous vääräl jalal
<orava> jooh, oli noussut väärällä jalalla
<orava> nyt oli 2 gnome paneelia täynnä kelloja
<bioterror> oishan sen paneelin voinut tappaakki ja käynnistää uusiksi
<bioterror> noh, ensi kerralla
<orava> yritin sitä
<orava> mutta sama ongelma oli
<orava> sääli että tuo juuri ostama hiiri jäätyilee satunnaisen ajan välein pariks sekunniks. toivottavasti toimisi sitten ubuntu 11.04:ssa
<orava> varmaan jotenkin hiiren ajurit liittyvät ongelmaan koska toisella usb hiirellä ongelmaa ei ole
<tale> orava: Onko sinulla kaksi hiirtä kiinni samaan aikaan?
<bioterror> ok :(z
<orava> joo oli, mutta samaa teki kun oli yksistään kiinni
<Drunkpolly> Auttaisiko ystävällinen pleikkari3 rumpujen kanssa? Olen vasta kokeillut winellä tuoloksetta.
<tale> Drunkpolly: Kuinka monta sekuntia nyt ennätät odottamaan vastausta?
<Drunkpolly> ain
<tale> Drunkpolly: Google löytää jotain, oletko jo ne katsonut? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1224626
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nGoxkz -> PS3 wireless rockband drums working with python - Ubuntu Forums
<Drunkpolly> LToimiiko se langalliseen?
<Sysi> orava: toimiiko hiiri toisessa koneessa tai toisella käyttiksellä?
<orava> siirsin sen juuri toiseen koneeseen, en ole kokeillut että onko sama ongelma siinä
<Drunkpolly> tale: kirjoitin coden geditiin. Kuinka sitten toimin?
<tale> Drunkpolly: Minulla ei ole aavistustakaan.
<Drunkpolly> tale: En tiedä millä ohjelmalla voin rummuttaa?
<ak-_> Drunkpolly: eikö frets on firessä ole rumpuja?
<tale> Drunkpolly: http://fretsonfire.wikidot.com/using-guitar-hero-controller
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NIpvqG -> Using Guitar Hero Controller - Frets On Fire Wiki
<orava> performous pelissä voi käyttää rumpuja myös. http://performous.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lZv0Ft -> Performous - The All-in-One Music Game
<tabasko> wtf, fedora spotattu maikkarin uutisissa
<tabasko> aa, ei tuo onkin seismologian instituutti
<tale> Fedora ja seismologian instituutti onkin hämäävän saman näköisiä.
<czr_> Fedorologian instituutti
<xormor> czr_: mikäs se on?
<orava> se hiiri joka tässä koneessa satunnaisesti jäätyi/pomppas aika ajoin toimi toisella koneellani aivan loistavasti jossa on myös ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-12
<Nelsson> Höyhens
<tuhoojabotti> Moi
<Nelsson> hei mitä on meneillään??
<tuhoojabotti> Hetki
<tuhoojabotti> Nelsson: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kvRSb90m tuommost.
<Nelsson> Let me think 5 min, I am not Nelsson, but I do know him
<nelsson> Hoyhens: Kirjoita siihen mihin äsken kirjoitit: "/join #wikipedia-fi"
<tuhoojabotti> Mitähän ihmettä. :D
<Echramath> Minkälaisia arvoja suomeksi pitäisi lateksissa laittaa parskipille?
<tale> Echramath: Olen käyttänyt Latexin vakiotyylejä. Huomasin ne on parempia kuin mikään mitä itse viritin.
<tale> Echramath: Pistin siis näin: \documentclass[a4paper, 12pt, finnish,twoside]{article}
<Echramath> Joo, toi on sellainen koulukuntaero.
<Echramath> \setlength{\parindent}{0pt}  ja  \setlength{\parskip}{\baselineskip}  tuo ehkä sellaisen johon on joissain yhteyksissä totuttu.
<Echramath> Kurkistelin kirjahyllyyn kaikki romaanit on silleen että kappaleet on yhdessä ja sisennetty.
<Echramath> Mutta O
<Echramath> O'reillyn "eläinkirjat" on sitten tyhjillä riveillä ilman sisennystä.
<tale> Echramath: Tuommoisen voi toki säätää, meinasin että niiden mittojen hienosäätö ei kannata, koska Latexin vakiot on jo optimaaliset, ja niiden muuttaminen vain huonontaa lopputulosta.
<tale> Toki tuo ekan rivin sisennys ilman tyhjää riviä kappaleiden välissä on ihan käyttökelpoinen sekin.
<Echramath> Juu, törmäsin ekaks vaan johonkin jossa oli annettu jotain tarkkoja mittoja.
<JuPeRi> nyt on ongelma ja ratkaisua en ole keksinyt. 64bittine 10.10ubbari asennus ei onnistu. asentaa jonkin aikaa ja sitte menee jumiin
<JuPeRi> 32bit toimii kyllä
<kakeman> mulla on ubuntukysymys
<kakeman> ubuntu paskoo tosi rankasti vanhemmilla koneilla
<kakeman> mut pari vuotta vanha läppäri nvidian näyttiksellä rullaa kivasti
<kakeman> työpöytä lagittaa niin perkeleesti
<kakeman> selain menee sellaseen junttuun ettei 5min tapahdu mitää
<kakeman> äänenvoimakkuuden säätäminen lagittaa koneen niin viimesen päälle että
<kakeman> että onko tämä sitä compiz-sheissee vai mitä?
<JuPeRi> mul taas asennus ei onnistu
<kakeman> vai pulseaudio+
<kakeman> ubuntun asennus on nykyää pomminvarma
<JuPeRi> ei oo
<kakeman> tarkistaako asennus median kunnon?
<bioterror> kakeman, ota nyt sit sitten ne työpöytätehosteet ensiksi pois
<kakeman> tai siis varmistaako datan
<kakeman> bioterror: on poissa, ne ei mene ees päälle jos ei oo kunnollista näyttistä
<JuPeRi> toi 10.10     64bitti jää kesken
<JuPeRi> asentaa jonkin aikaa ja jää siihen
<bioterror> kakeman, mitäs dmesg sanoo kun jumahtaa
<JuPeRi> ei tarkista
<kakeman> bioterror: pitää tsekata seuraavan kerra
<bioterror> JuPeRi, melkein tekis mieli ehdottaa kokeilla alternative asennusta
<kakeman> työpöytälatenssit muutenkin vanhoissa koneissa iha vituillaa verrattuna johonki kolme vuotta vanhaa ubuntua
<kakeman> valikkoja joutuu odottelemaan pari sekunttia
<bioterror> kakeman, kokeile lubuntua ;)
<kakeman> eli verenpaine alkaa nousta
<kakeman> mutta ei tsiisus onko gnomesta tehty vielä... raskaampi?
<kakeman> valmiiksi raskas paska oli jo kolmekin vuotta sitten
<bioterror> mulla on dellin d420 läppäri tässä, ei oo mikää uusint uutta ja tää intelin u2500 prosessori on atom-tasoa, ja hyvin pyörii Lubuntu
<bioterror> kakeman, siistippä vähän kieltä
<kakeman> syytän compizia
<kakeman> uus gnome on kyllä kohtuullisen näköinen
<Sysi> kakeman: mikä näyttis?
<Sysi> eiku joo, vanhaa
<Sysi> compizissa on kiva pikku bugi, valikot lagaa jos on liian hyvä (nvidian) näyttis, ainaki tietynlaisilla teemoilla ku käytetään rautakiihytystä
<Sysi> jos muisti loppuu niin kone varmasti ihan jumissa, giga mieluummin sais olla, 512 voi riittää siihen asti että vetää selaimen auki
<kakeman> mutta yhellä koneella kattelin jossa on selain ja kaikki auki nii 512 muistia ja 230 käytössä
<Echramath> Mulla on sellainen aavistus muuten että nykyajan selaimet tykkää käyttää muistia jos sitä on.
<Sysi> modernit käyttikset ja softat tahtois modernin raudan
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Mul bugaa popup valikot. joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Jos esim klikkaa 2 kertaa työpöytää
<tuhoojabotti> nii sit ei näy se.
<Echramath> Mut siis tarkoitin että ne ehkä fyysisen muistin määrän mukaan säätävät omaa kakutustaan?
<Sysi> firefoxissa on kyllä ainaki levykakku säädetty stattisesti
<Sysi> chromium käyttää muistin ku muistin ajan kans niin kokonaan että kerneli alkaa tappaa sen tabeja
<Sysi> eikä muutenkaa pitäis vaikuttaa kylmäkäynnistyksessä
<Echramath> Hö, olin boottaavinani (virtuaali)koneen hölmön isolla mem-määreellää, mutta se ei mennyt lankaan.
<Echramath> Liian pienen se kyllä ymmärsi.
<Echramath> Miksi telinit 1:n jälkeen koneessa on kaksi inittiä?
<Sysi> kakkonen on verkoton konsoli, kolmonen verkkokonsoli, nelonen custom ja vitonen graafinen, 6 reboot
<Echramath> Vastaus on kanavan huomioon otta sekä väärää tietoa että väärän kysymyksen vastaus.
<Echramath>     1 ?        00:00:02 init
<Echramath>  2321 tty1     00:00:00 init
<Sysi> mietinki
<Sysi> miten väärää, eikö toimi nuin nykyään/ubuntussa?
<Echramath> Ei Debianissa ole koskaan ollut mitään eroa 2-5 välillä.
<Echramath> Normaalisti ollaan kakkosessa.
<Echramath> Graafinen tila käynnistyy jos on X asennettu ja on säädetty fooDM käynnistymään.
<Echramath> Niinku normaalisti on.
<Sysi> mulla ei kyllä oo lucidissa ku yks
<Echramath> No toi on Debian itseasiassa, en viitti käytössä olevalla koneella leikkiä vaan virtualboxilla.
<Echramath> Ja yksi siinäkin on taas kun palautin sen kakkoselle.
<Echramath> Toi 2321 hävisi.
<Echramath> Ja kun sanoin "Ei Debianissa koskaan" niin ubuntuun on afaik otettu toi suoraan.
<Sysi> todnäk
<Echramath> Tai siis ööö jokainen voi itse komentaa runlevel ja saada kakkosen vaikka olisikin graafinen tila.
<Sysi> siis eihän ne sinällään mitenkää rajota minkää ajamista jossaki initistä
<Sysi> autostartit vaan jossaki ollu nuin
<Sysi> tai no, joku sysv-conffi
<Sysi> fedorassa ilmeisesti ainoa keino tappaa DM on hypätä eri telinittiin
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-13
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Librivox
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WUMoRm -> Viikko 11 - Librivox | Viikon VALO
<Baikonur> miksiköhän youtubessa kaatuu flash plugin, jos avaa linkistä kaks youtubevideota kerralla, tai jos youtubesta siirtyy toiseen videoon
<Sysi> varmaan koska flash on huono, mulla tekee saman
<Sysi> reloadilla saa videon näkymään
<Baikonur> joo
<kakeman> millonkohan tulee html5 juutube?
<Sysi> voihan sitä käyttää jo
<Sysi> ei toimi FF4 betalla kauhean hyvin
<kakeman> miten?
<kakeman> käytän chromium
<Sysi> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pA4TAI -> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<Sysi> Join the HTML5 Trial
<Sysi> samalta sivulta tarvittaessa pois
<kakeman> aika yllätyksellinen html
<kakeman> eiku url
<kakeman> aika rankastihan tämä paskoo
<kakeman> ja joku käyttää koko kaistan perkele
<kakeman> siitähän se lagitus johtuu
<Sysi> mieluummin sievempää kielenkäyttöä täällä
<Sysi> Baikonur: sattuuko olemaan nvidian näyttis ja suljetut ajurit?
<Baikonur> taitaa olla integroitu intel tässä eeepc:ssä
<Sysi> hmm, voisin silti kokeilla ilman rautakiihdytystä
<Wolde> Baikonur: mikäs versio
<Baikonur> 1000HE
<Wolde> joo intelin gma näyttis
<Sysi> ilmeisesti myöski flashin asetukset failaa..
<heney> hei
<tuhoojabotti> Huomenta.
<heney> yritin asentaa ubuntua windows 7 rinnalle mut ku se lataa sitä niin sen jälkeen menee ruutu pimeeks
<tuhoojabotti> heney: Selitä tarkemmin, mitä teit, mitä tapahtui.
<heney> niin siis käynnistin levyltä ja ku se alkas lataamaan ubuntua tuli se latausruutu ja sen jälkeen vaan menimustaksi en päässy ees asentamaan
<tale> heney: Mistä on levy saatu?
<heney> eikö se tue näyttistä? vai onko sillä jotain vaikutusta et näyttö on hdmi liitännällä kiinni koneessa?
<heney> ihan ubuntun suomisivuilta ladattu iso tiedosto ja poltettu levylle
<heney> samaa kokeilin et latasin sen usb tikulle
<tuhoojabotti> Voi olla joo.
<heney> vai olisko tota image jotenki ollu viallinen
<tale> Eikös ekassa käynnistysruudussa ole mahdollisuus levyn eheyden tarkistukseen.
<heney> joo on
<heney> windows toimii ihan normaalisti kyl ja kiintolevy on aika uus
<tale> heney: Siis sen asennus-CD:n valikossa CD:n tarkistus.
<heney> musta tuntuu et se liittyy enemmänki näyttöön/näyttikseen
<heney> aa
<heney> hmm en kyl muista oliko siinä
<heney> dossista käynnistettynä  vai  windosista?
<tale> heney: Dossista? Käynnistettynä? Se CD on boottaava, valitset käynnistysmediaksi romppuaseman BIOS:sta.
<tale> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<heney> :D nojoo tarkotin siis tota cd-boottia
<heney> tossa ku on noi vaiheet niin ei pääse ees kielen valintaan asti vaan pimenee tossa latauksessa
<Sysi> missä latauksessa?
<heney> tossa ylhääl lukee ubuntu ja  pallot siinä
<heney> sit se jää siihen pitää painaa resettii
<Sysi> kuinka pitkäksi aikaa
<heney> se lataa hetken siinä  ja sit loppuu dvd-asema raksuttamasta ja menee näyttö pimeeksi eikä tapahdu mitään vaikka oottaa puol tuntii näyttö pysyy pimeenä
<Sysi> mikäs näytönohjain on koneessa?
<heney> ati radeon hd 5770 1gt
<tuhoojabotti> Mul o sapphiren flex versio.
<tuhoojabotti> Toimaa hdmi ainakin ajureitten kans.
<Sysi> mikä ubuntun versio?
<heney> 10.4 tossa levyl on
<heney> 10.04
<Sysi> se vaatii tolla näyttiksellä jonku xforcevesa boottioptioihin
<heney> aijaa
<heney> onko se  hankala laittaa?
<Sysi> hmm, mistähän se valikko löytykää
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463961&page=
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dX6Qz0 -> [ubuntu] ATI Radeon HD 5770 support by ubuntu 10.04? - Ubuntu Forums
<Sysi> tohon loppuun "page=3" niin menee siihen sivulle jolla ratkasu
<Sysi> jäi pois näymmä
<heney> hetkinen siis oottaa sitä valikkoa missä on ne vaihtoehdot mitä tehä painaa esc ja kirjoittaa toi live-install xforcevesa ?
<Sysi> niin kai
<heney> no kai sitä vois kokeilla mitä tapahtuu
<heney> tuun takas jos ei onnistu niin kohtuu pian
<heney> joo sillä sai helposti toimimaan
<heney> nyt oon x-chatillä
<tuhoojabotti> Pingi on hyvä, mutta download kusee taas. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Väärä kannu kyl.
<tuhoojabotti> heney: Grattista.
<heney> kiitti
<heney> on sitä mukavampi käyttää kyl linxia, toki pelaamiseen windowsia
<tuhoojabotti> Sanos muuta.
<Sickki> kaikkee muuta paitti mukava se on mulle ollu lähipäivinä
<Sickki> kyl sitä osaa arvostaa windowsia ja sen softia jonka tekemisee on käytetty rahaa
<tale> Sickki: Oletko itse ostanut rahalla ne ohjelmistot?
<Sickki> e :p
<Sickki> mut kyl sen kaupallisen ja opensource purkan eron huomaa
<heney> hmm yritin asentaa flashia mut ei toimi
<tuhoojabotti> Sickki: On niitä hyviiki opensourceja.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei välttämättä kaikkeen kyl.
<tale> Sickki: Et taida mopoosikaan ostaa bensaa, vaan imutat sen naapurin tankista.
<Sickki> tale, en mopoile
<heney> no nyt se piti tietenki asentaa firefox liitännäisenä et toimii flash firefoxissa
<heney> :P
<tale> heney: Jos asennat ubuntu-restricted-extras toimii bling-blingit kerralla.
<heney> aijaa
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Näin teoriassa.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joo.
<heney> millä sen saa?
<tale> heney: Se on paketti joka asennetaan.
<heney> eli tolla pakettienhallinnalla
<heney> joo laitoin asentumaan
<heney> kyselen ehkä  välil vähän tyhmiä
<tale> heney: Voit sitten kertoa vaikuttaako se jotain käytännössäkin, vai pelkästään teoriassa.
<heney> siitä on vuosia  ku oon viimeks linuxin kans säätäny
<heney> nyt taas teki mieli mut olis pitäny kaiken aikaa käyttää linuxia
<heney> mulla on kyl ollu pitkän aikaa niin pieni kiintolevy et en oo asentanu linuxia rinnalle
<heney> huimat 80gt :D nyt on 500gt se on mulle ihan riittävästi
<tale> Joo, siihen mahtuu jo asentamaan 500 linuxia. Muuhunhan ei kiintolevyä kannata käyttääkään.
<heney> no windows käyttöön tarvii  enemmän
<Baikonur> linux-netbookilla riittää sellanen 20 gigaa mulle, jos siitä ois jotain muuta etua että se on niin pieni
<Baikonur> mut nyt on 40 gigaa kotihakemiston koko jo
<Baikonur> kun on isompi levy tässä netbookissakin
<heney> koskahan suomeen tulee myyntiin meego-kannettavia ja tabletteja
<heney> se vois olla ihan kiva kokeilla
<heney> hmm kokeilin äsken asentaa suomenkielisen firefoxin mut ei vissiin onnistunu ku toi on vieläki englanniks
<Baikonur> ei tuu
<tale> heney: Pitää asentaa suomen kielen tuki.
<heney> suoraan firefoxilla?
<tale> http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi#Suomeksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<heney> on mulla ubuntu suomeksi jo ?
<tale> heney: Asensitko firefoxin jostain muualta kuin Ubuntun pakettivarastoista?
<heney> joo firefoxin sivuilta koitin
<tuhoojabotti> Chromium \o
<tale> heney: Älä asenna Ubuntun ulkopuolelta semmoista mikä on Ubuntussa suoraan saatavilla.
<heney> ok kiitti tiedosta
<heney> no saako sen pakettinehallinnasta suomenkielen?
<tale> heney: Saa toki, teet siten kuin tossa antamassani linkissä neuvotaan.
<heney> juu
<tale> Ubuntussa on yhtä uusi Firefox kuin firefoxin webbisivultakin saa, eli ei mitään hyötyä sieltä sitä asennella.
<heney> jep
<heney> suomeksi vaan ei sen kummempaa
<heney> sudo apt-get install language-support-fi language-pack-fi
<heney> totako meinasit
<tale> Sitäpä juuri.
<tale> heney: Saa noi samat paketit asennettua paketinhallinnan graafisella ohjelmallakin.
<heney> ei se vaikuttanu firefoxin kieleen  mitenkää
<tale> heney: Onko sulla siis Firefox asennettuna jostain muualta? Ja käynnistit firefoxin uudestaan sen jälkeen kun asensit noi?
<heney> joo
<heney> pitääkö poistaa se ja asentaa ton pakettienhallinnan kautta?
<tale> Poista se muualta asennettu firefox, joo.
<heney> mistä se poistetaan hmm :D
<heney> ei mitään
<heney> ei mitään vaikutusta on ja pysyy englanninkielellä :D
<tale> heney: Asensitko suomenkielisen ubuntun? Onko koneen maa-asetusto suomi?
<tale> Tarkistetaan komennolla locale komentoikkunassa.
<tale> heney: Jos ylipäätään asensit suomen kielen tuen, ainakin komentoikkunassa kirjoittamalla seuraava komento käynnistyy Firefox suomenkielisenä: LANG=fi_FI.UTF-8 firefox &
<heney> ubuntu on suomen kielinen
<Baikonur> mikä ton &:n funktio tossa on
<heney> maa-asetuksessa on suomi
<Baikonur> tai ylipäänsä
<tale> Baikonur: Käynnistää ohjelman taustalle. Eli sitä komentoikkunaan voi jatkaa käyttää vaikka firefox on käynnistetty siitä.
<tale> Baikonur: Jos sen jättää pois, komentoikkuna on käyttökelvoton siihen asti että Firefox lopetetaan.
<heney> locale näytti oikein
<Baikonur> aijaa
<Baikonur> oisin voinu oppia ton jo useamman vuotta sitten :)
<heney> kaikki muut on suomeksi mutfirefoxei
<tale> heney: Miten suomenkielettömyys ilmenee?
<heney> valikot on englanniksi firefoxissa
<tale> heney: Mikä ubuntu sinulla on? Komento: lsb_release -a
<tale> heney: No se on kumma, kyllä tähän asti Firefoxi on ollut suomenkielinen.
<heney> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<tale> Onko Uusin firefox päästetty ubuntuun ilman suomennosta?
<Baikonur> olis kai siitä tullu enemmän jo utelua, jos se ois yleinen ongelma
<heney> kyl mä englantia osaan mut jäi vaivaamaan :D
<heney> aukaisen tuon kieliasetukset niin se joka kerta lataa päivityksii samat aina
<tale> heney: Koita luoda toinen käyttäjätunnus, koita sillä.
<tale> heney: Jospa se muualta asennettu englanninkielinen firefox sotki käyttäjän asetukset.
<heney> eikö sitä saa _kokonaan_ pois sitä toista?
<tale> heney: Riippuu miten sen asensit. Ei voi tietää näin täältä käsin.
<heney> niih
<tale> heney: Yleensä ohjelmien asentimessa on joku --uninstall vipu tai toiminto millä asennuksen saa poistettua. Tai ohjelman webbisivulta löytyy ohje.
<heney> no kokeilen nyt toista käyttäjää
<tale> heney: Muttei ohjelman poisto välttämättä poista sen tekemiä käyttäjäkohtaisia asetuksia, ne pitäisi itse osata käydä poistamassa jostain.
<heney> juu
<heney> linuxissa noi asentamiset on kyl kivuttomia
<tale> Ja poistot.
<tuhoojabotti> Useinmiten. :D
<heney> njoo
<heney> millä käyttäjäkohtaisia asetuksia saa poistettua :D
<heney> ei löytyny mitään etsi työkalulla
<heney> ku tota firefoxia hakee synapticil niin siinä kuvauksessa jo on englanniks
<pesasa> Lähinnä poistamalla kotihakemistosta ohjelman asetushakemisto. Esimerkiksi .mozilla
<pesasa> Mutta siinä menevät sitten kirjanmerkit sun muut mukana.
<heney> no niillä ei oo välii
<heney> ei tuola home/henri oo mozillasta mitään
<tale> heney: se on piilotiedosto, katso ls -la
<tale> heney: ls -lh ~/.mozilla
<tale> heney: ls -lh ~/.mozilla/firefox
<tale> heney: Pisteellä alkava tiedostonimi on piilotiedosto, sitä ei näytetä jos ei erikseen merkkaa että piilotiedostot myös.
<heney> aa
<tale> heney: Jos Linux ja Ubuntu on uusi tuttavuus, tämä kannattaa lukea: http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi
<heney> mä kyl kokeilin kattoo asetuksia mut ei ollu piilotiedostoista mitään miten ne saa  näkyviin
<tale> heney: Tässäkin yleishyödyllistä luettavaa: http://linux.fi/wiki/Etusivu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0yic5G -> Etusivu – Linux.fi
<heney> :D no nyt löytyi katoin väärästä paikasta
<heney> aijaa chrome on linuxille chromium
<Wolde> chromium on avoimen lähdekoodin versio juu
<tuhoojabotti> Kyllä Ubuntulle Chromenkin saa.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja Chromiumin windowsille
<tuhoojabotti> jne
<heney> juuh
<Wolde> eikös mikropc:llä ollu jokin oma chromium jakelu?
<Wolde> http://www.mikropc.net/kaikki_uutiset/article582897.ece Ilmeisesti voisi ensin tarkistaa ennenkuin möläyttelee :)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NYYMyE -> Yksityisyyttä suojaava MPC Kromi -selain päivittyi -  Uutiset           -   MikroPC
<Jokinen> kukaa haluais vaihtaa freenetin node referenceä?
<Jokinen> mulla on yks vakaa ja yks epävakaa node :)
 * heikki muistuttaa yhteisön kokouksesta kello 20.30 kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit, kts. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteis%C3%B6n_kokous
<Baikonur> saakohan tota firefox 4:sta järkevästi laitettua
<Sysi> ppa
<Baikonur> joku missä ylä- ja alapalkit vie vähän vähemmän tilaa kun tässä 3.6:ssa
<Baikonur> mm eiks maverick oo tää nykynen uusin julkasuversio
<Sysi> !10.10
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Baikonur> !current
<Baikonur> pöh
 * heikki muistuttaa yhteisön kokouksesta nyt kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit, kts. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteis%C3%B6n_kokous
<JuPeRi> eile jäi juttu kesken tost ubbari 32bittine ja pae kernel et miten saa kaikki muistit käyttöön
<Sysi> tarvii vaan asentaa pae ja bootata siihen, haluttaessa poistaa normi
<Sysi> linux-image-generic- jotain -pae
<mjr> (pae muuten on keskimäärin huono idea vs. 64-bittinen ydin, mutta voihan se joissain erityistapauksissa olla ehkä järkevä)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-05
<pekkaaaa> apuuva! asensin tänään Lubuntun, otin etukäteen tikulle wlan mokkulan ajurit, mutta kun yritän kääntää ajureita, pääte sanoo mulle että komento make ei ole käytössä ja antaa ohjeet millä komennolla sen sais haettua, mutta enhän mä pääse hakeen kun se wlan ei vielä toimi
<pekkaaaa> mitä tarvis ottaa tikulle, että saisin ajurit futaan Lubuntussa? tai miten saan make komennon käyttöön?
<pekkaaaa> nyt käytössä Ubuntu 11.04
<tale> pekkaaaa: Ei kai niitä ajureita kääntää tarvitse?
<pekkaaaa> no ainakin Ubuntun puolella on tarvinnut
<tale> pekkaaaa: Jos se laite pääse nettiin suoraan, asenna apt-offline.
<tale> pekkaaaa: Sitten voi tikun kanssa käydä toisessa koneessa jossa on nettiyhteys noutamassa asennettavat paketit, ja sitten taas tikun kanssa tennariverkolla siihen netittömään koneeseen.
<tale> pekkaaaa: Sanot WLAN ja Mokkula. Eikös ne ole kaksi eri asiaa?
<pekkaaaa> eli mitkä asennettavat paketit pitäs tikkuun ottaa? sitä tässä yritän kysyä
<pekkaaaa> öö kai ne on
<elias_a> pekkaaaa: Auttaa kovasti kun kertoo mistä laitteesta on kyse.
<tale> pekkaaaa: Yritätkö saada langatonta verkkoa toimimaan, vaiko mobiililaajakaistaa?
<pekkaaaa> siis König usb-wlan kikkare on käytössä kun koneen omaa broadcomia ei saatu suurista ponnisteluista huolimatta toimiin
<tale> pekkaaaa: Helppo ratkaisu: Osta USB WLAN-tikku joka toimii suoraan linuxissa.
<elias_a> No onpa taas neuvoja :/
<pekkaaaa> ja siis tuo http://www.konigelectronic.com/fi_fi/55809312 on käytössä nytkin tässä juuri nyt, mutta asensin Lubuntun ja yritän saada sitä toimimaan myös siinä
<crizzy> build-essential ja sen dependencyt varmaan ne mitä tarvit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6qW7h0 -> CMP-WNUSB32 | König Langaton Lan Usb 2.0 Dongle 150 Mbps | König Electronic - Your world our technology
<elias_a> tale on sikäli oikeassa, että noiden verkkokikkuloiden kanssa saa kyllä joskus tapella oikein urakalla.
<elias_a> pekkaaaa: Mihis se koneen oma Broadcom sitten tökkäsi?
<elias_a> Ja mikä piirisarja?
<pekkaaaa> tuli vauvan nukutuskeikka väliin
<elias_a> pekkaaaa: Okei. Asiat tärkeysjärjestykseen :)
<pekkaaaa> sitä koneen omaa broadcomia on yritetty tämän ircci porukan ja ubuntu fi foorumin kanssa saada toimiin mutta tuloksetta
<pekkaaaa> mä oon niin noob näitten kanssa etten tiedä mihin se tökkäs
<tale> pekkaaaa: Oletko katsonut, onko uudemmassa Ubuntussa tuki joko sille broadcomille tai tuolle könig tikulle?
<elias_a> pekkaaaa: aja komentoriviltä komento lspci
<pekkaaaa> sitten ostin tuon königin usb wlan tikun koska siinä luvattiin linux yhteensopivuus, mutta eihän sekään suoraan tökkäämällä toiminut
<elias_a> Ja etsi sieltä sen wlan-piirisarjan tyyppi.
<elias_a> Tämän tyylinen: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<pekkaaaa> sitten minua opastettiin kääntämään valmistajan sivuilta löytyneet linux-ajurit ja sain tuon königin toimimaan
<tale> pekkaaaa: En ole vakuuttunut tuon olevan helpoin tapa.
<pekkaaaa> mutta nyt asensin Lubuntu 11.10 ja yritän siellä päätteessä kääntää noita ajureita, mutta se sanoo että komento make ei ole käytettävissä ja antaa ohjeet miten se haetaan, mutta enhän mä sitä saa haettua koska wlan ei vielä toimi
<tale> Mutta jos sillä tavoin osaat pistää königin toimimaan, ja sinulla on muistitikku tai muu siirrettävä taltio, asenna toi apt-offline ja sen jälkeen saat helpohkosti tuon mitä crizzy sanoi asennettua.
<elias_a> pekkaaaa: Ja sitä konettako ei saa edes väliaikaisesti kiinni eetteripiuhalla?
<pekkaaaa> nyt olisi siis täällä Ubuntun puolella netti käytettävissä ja muistitikku johon saan tavaraa, mitä minun siis pitää sinne muistitikulle tallentaa jotta voin siellä Lubuntussa kääntää nuo ajurit?
<pekkaaaa> hankala laittaa kiinteään piuhaan tällä hetkellä...
<tale> pekkaaaa: Minä jo kahdesti ehdotin apt-offline ja tennariverkko.
<pekkaaaa> joo, kiitos siitä, mutta miten siis asennan apt-offlinen muistitikulle?
<pekkaaaa> olen tosiaan melko tuore linuxiti
<tale> pekkaaaa: Imutat netistä sen sinun ubuntuusi tarkoitetun version.
<tale> Sitten kopsaat tikulle, hölkkäät ja dpkg --install apt-offline.deb
<pekkaaaa> ok, mistäs tuota kannattaisi etsiä?
<tale> pekkaaaa: Sitten luet man sivulta miten apt-offlinella saat tuon build-depends hässäkän.
<tale> pekkaaaa: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UkLYTL -> Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<pekkaaaa> äh, menee näköjään niin koodaamiseksi, että taidan viedä koneen kiinteän piuhan perään, toivoin että olisi ollut joku tiedosto.pääte minkä ajamalla tikulta olisin saanut nuo komennot käyttöön
<elias_a> pekkaaaa: Ei kyllä se on ehdottomasti yksinkertaisinta tökätä kiinni eetteriin.
<pekkaaaa> jep :D
<pekkaaaa> olisin tosiaan ostanut semmoisen wlan-usb-donglen mikä toimii kun tökkää kiinni vaan, jos olisin tiennyt minkä ostaa
<pekkaaaa> selasin noita wlan dongleja ja tuossa königissä erikseen mainittiin linux-yhteensopivuus joten ostin sen
<pekkaaaa> olin täällä äsken huutelemassa wlan ongelmistani. nyt sain koneen kiinteään piuhaan ja sain make komennon käyttöön, mutta nämä ajurit eivät enään käännykkään tähän 11.10 versioon
<pekkaaaa> koneessa on siis 2 wlan laitetta, mutta kumpaakaan en saa toimimaan :D
<tale> pekkaaaa: Katso lsusb ja lspci -komennoilla mitkä ne piirit on noissa WLAN-vermeissä, ja koita etsiä miten ne saa toimimaan.
<tumppu> mä sain oman broadcomini toimimaan lataamalla b43-moduulin
<tumppu> mitä ennen ehin googlailla ja kokeilla kaikenlaista 4h
<pekkaaaa> olen kokeilut kaikkia eri versioita niistä b43 ajureista ilman apua. joku on joutunut ihan fyysisesti muokkaamaan sitä broadcomin korttia saadakseen sen heräämään
<pekkaaaa> usb wlan -> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN
<pekkaaaa> ja koneen oma wlan -> 01:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<pekkaaaa> tässä 11.10.ssä on jo jonkinnäköinen tuki tolle usb-wlanille koska se löytää verkot, muttei suostu yhdstämään niihin
<UrB> itse oon hakannut päätä seinään broadcomin iänwanhan bluetooth chipin kanssa
<UrB> ei toimi ei
<UrB> toimi 2.x.x sarjan kerneleillä vielä
<UrB> #bluez-users kanavalla sai nihkeästi aiheesta keskustelua
<pekkaaaa> nyt asensin päivitykset koneeseen ja täytyy käynnistää uudestaan...
<tale> pekkaaa: Jos WLAN verkot näkyy, silloinhan se ajuri jo toimii.
<pekkaaa> asensin tuon b43 ajurin, mutta nyt tuo verkkoyhteysvalikko sanoo että langaton yhteys on kytketty pois käytöstä laitteessa olevasta painikkeesta (molempien wlan laitteiden kohdalla)
<pekkaaa> eipä nuo verkot enää edes näy...
<tumppu> eikö se wlan-kytkin toimi?
<pekkaaa> toimi vielä windowsin aikaan, mutta mistä sen tietää onko se hajonnut?
<pekkaaa> ja ei tuossa usb-wlan tikussa edes ole katkaisijaa
<pekkaaa> tuollaisen virheilmoituksen antaa kun yrittää noita königin sivuilta löytyviä ajureita asentaa: http://pastebin.com/2tSF1Q5k
<UrB> ID 0a5c:201e Broadcom Corp. IBM Integrated Bluetooth IV
<UrB> ei kellään muulla ole ko. kaltaista bluetooth piiriä
<pekkaaa> ahaa.. löytyi tuollaista tekstiä ulkomaan foorumilta: Hi friends,  the Realtek drivers from their HP cannot be build so far with kernel 3.
<pekkaaa> eli siis en pysty kääntämään ajureita 11.10:ssä ollenkaan.. :(
<pekkaaa> eikä tuo broadcomikaan herää
<UrB> palkitsevaa
<pekkaaa> Täällä taas.. Olen tän iltaa tutustunut Lubuntuun tai yrittänyt saada wlania pelaan siinä, mutta en ole siinä vielä onnistunut.
<pekkaaa> Nyt asensin Lubuntun puhtaana asennuksena ja wlan verkko näkyy, muttei suostu yhdistämään. Ideoita mistä lähteä etsimään vikaa?
<pekkaaa> laitteena: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN
<pekkaaa> jahas.. päivityten hallinta pyytää uudelleenkäynnistystä.. tulenpa kohta uudestaan huutelemaan...
<pekkaaa_> noniin, uudelleenkäynnistys hoidettu. olisikohan jollain ideoita miksi wlan ei yhdistä vaikka verkko löytyy?
<pekkaaa_> Lubuntu 11.10 + 8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN
<elias_a>  pekkaaa_ Saatko suojaukset pois tukiasemasta välillä?
<elias_a> pekkaaa_: Mulla on ollut joskus WPA2-suojausten kanssa ongelmia joillain ajureilla.
<pekkaaa_> hmmm... voisin kokeilla sitä
<elias_a> pekkaaa_: Kokeile. Sillähän se löytyy.
<elias_a> Ota ensin pois kokonaan ja sitten pistät päälle.
<elias_a> Ja kokeile jotain toista suojausta jos nykyinen ei toimi.
<pekkaaa_> ei ainakaan wepilläkään yhdistä
<pekkaaa_> kokeilen seuraavaksi ilman suojausta
<pekkaaa_> no nyt langattomat katos kokonaan...
<pekkaaa_> kokeilen boottaa koneen...
<pekkaaa> käynnistin uudelleen, verkot näkyy taas, suojaus on pois päältä, mutta ei yhdistä...
<tale> pekkaaa: Millä tavalla yrität yhdistää?
<pekkaaa> siis, ihan vaan tuolta yhteyksien hallinnasta?
<tale> pekkaaa: Näkyykö se sinun verkko komennon "iwlist scan" tulosteessa?
<pekkaaa> ei näy
<pekkaaa> mutta tuolla yhteyksien hallinnassa näkyy. ja näkyy naapurinkin verkko
<pekkaaa> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down  wlan1     No scan results
<tale> Onko siinä nyt kiinni se USB WLAN, eli kaksi WLAN-laitetta samaan aikaan?
<pekkaaa> on
<pekkaaa> en tuota koneen omaa viittis irtikään kaivaa
<tale> Mahtaako se sotkea, saako sen sisäänrakennetun jostain pois päältä?
<pekkaaa> en osaa sanoa. ubuntu 11.04 toimi hienosti tämä usb wlan vaikka koneen omaa ei oltui erikseen poiskytketty
<tumppu> poistaa sen ajurimoduulin?
<elias_a> Erikoista.
<pekkaaa> ulkomaan foorumeilta löysin vastaavia ongelmia ja ohjeita niiden ratkomiseen, mutta ei onnaa. saan nyt saman virheilmoituksen kun sain silloin kun yritin kääntää valmistajan sivuilta löytyviä ajureita
<elias_a> pekkaaa: Mikäs se virheilmo on?
<gildean> pekkaaa: mikset käytä sisästä wlania?
<gildean> rikki?
<pekkaaa> komento takasin, ohjeissa oli muokata paria filua ajurin asennuskansiossa, myöhemmässä ohjeessa sitä ei enää tarvikaan tehdä, joten lataan ajurin uudestaan ja yritän muokkaamatta tiedostoja
<pekkaaa> gildean: Käyttäsin jos saisin sen toimiin :D
<gildean> mikä piiri siinä on sisällä?
<elias_a> pekkaaa: Et muuten tosiaan vastannut tuohon aiemmin.
<elias_a> MIkä se sisäänrakennettu on?
<gildean> broadcom?
<pekkaaa> oon mä sen jo muutaman kerran tän illan aikana kertonut :D se on 01:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<gildean> heh, aravasin että broadcom
<gildean> niihin löytyy ohjeet erikseen
<pekkaaa> toi on mun käsittääkseni ensimmäinen virhe mihin asennuksessa törmätään: ake ARCH=i386 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/3.0.0-16-generic/build M=/home/pekka/Työpöytä/RTL8188C_8192C_8192D_USB_linux_v3.3.2_3192.20120103/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_8192D_usb_linux_v3.3.2_3192.20120103  modules /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-16-generic/scripts/gcc-version.sh: rivi 25: gcc: komentoa ei löydy
<gildean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wKgSLQ -> WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<pekkaaa> gildean: olen yrittänyt noilla moneen kertaan monessa eri asennuksessa, ei toimi
<pekkaaa> :(
<pekkaaa> noilla ohjeilla siis
<tumppu> mä kokeilin noita+muita googlattuja 4h
<tumppu> ja sit sain 4318 toimimaan lataamalla modulin...
<pekkaaa> ja kaikilla muilla b43 ohjeilla
<gildean> pekkaaa: mitä noista?
<gildean> pistä terminaaliin: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<pekkaaa> sillä sain äsken tämän usb wlaninkin katoamaan, en tee sitä nyt :D
<tumppu> modprobe b43 ei tainnu auttaa
<gildean> pekkaaa: kai kävit sen jälkeen vielä aktivoimassa ko. ajurin?
<gildean> pelkkä asennus ei sitä muistaakseni tee
<elias_a> gildean: Väännäs rautalankaa.
<gildean> vaan sitten pitää mennä vielä jockeystä se klikkaamaan aktiiviseksi
<pekkaaa> tosiaan tota broadcomia ollaan yritetty tämän irc yhteisön kanssa moneen kertaan herättää ja ubuntu foorumilla mutta tuloksetta
<elias_a> Ihan komentojen tasolla kannattaa neuvoa.
<gildean> eli mikä additional drivers onkaan
<gildean> vai lisäajurit
<pekkaaa> joko mä vaan en osaa tai sit se ei vaan toimi
<gildean> löytyy siis ihan dashista tolla nimellä
<pekkaaa> sit ostin ton usb wlanin ja sekään ei oo ihan helppo ollu :)
<pekkaaa> ei sinne lisäajureihin tuu tota valittavaks vaikka ton ajaa
<tumppu> no mulla se ei näkyny missään vaiheessa lisäajureissa, mutta b43 lataamalla se alko toimimaan kuhan laitto rautakytkimestä päälle
<tumppu> ja sitä ennen mä kävin läpi kaikki broadcom-ohjeet mitä google löys
<elias_a> tumppu: Mikä rautakytkin? Siis ihan mekaaninen päälle/pois?
<tumppu> joo tai fn+f2
<tumppu> tms
<pekkaaa> ei mulla vaikuta vaikka kytkintä renaa edes takas
<tumppu> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<tumppu> sudo modprobe b43
<pekkaaa> nyt lähti ajurit kääntyyn, multa puuttu gcc komento mitä se sitten tekeekin
<gildean> b43legacy should be used on all BCM4301 cards and BCM4306 cards with a 80211 core revision of 4 or less. b43 should be used on all other cards. You can safely have both versions built on the same system.
<gildean> eli oisko kyseessä moinen revisio, jossa tarvittais tota legacy-ajuria
<gildean> eli kokeiles piruuttas sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<pekkaaa> oon kokeillu sekä lagacyä että normia
<pekkaaa> nyt sain ton ajurin käännettyä, kokeilen bootata ja katsoa yhdistääkö
<gildean> pekkaaa: vilkasitko myös ettei tota laitetta ois sattumoisin blacklistattu?
<pekkaaa_> Tittiditiididii!!!!
<pekkaaa_> Olen seurassanne WLANilla!!!
<tumppu> :)
<elias_a> pekkaaa: Tervetuloa!
<elias_a> Mikäs oli taikasana?
<elias_a> Oho...
<gildean> lähtikö vielä pullalla molemmat wlanit samaan aikaan päälle?
<gildean> jos ei, niin pistä terminaaliin sudo rfkill list all
<gildean> se kertoo josko siinä sisäsessä wlanissa ois soft-poweri pois
<pekkaaa> olipas lyhyt ilo
<gildean> heh
<pekkaaa> wlan yhdisti mutta oli hidas ja lopetti toimintansa n. 1 minuutin kohdalla
<pekkaaa> miten blacklistaan alkuperäisen ajurin
<gildean> kokeilepa vielä seuraavaa: pistä kytkimestä sisänen wlan pois päältä, komenna terminaalissa rfkill unblock all ja pistä wlan takasin päälle
<gildean> sori, sudo rfkill unblock all
<elias_a> Mitähän lokeja sitä pitäisi tuossa tapauksessa alkaa tiirailemaan...
<gildean> pitänee ajee sudona
<pekkaaa> nyt lisäajureista löytyy tuo ajuri minkä käänsin ja se on merkitty käytettäväksi, mutta ei ole käytössä tällä hetkellä
<pekkaaa> ei nyt yritetä saada tota sisäistä toimimaan, kun ei sitä tainnut löytyä edes tuettujen listalta
<pekkaaa> miten blacklistaan alkuperäisen usb wlan ajurin?
<elias_a> pekkaaa: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<elias_a> Tuolta:
<elias_a> To blacklist these drivers and prevent them from loading in the future:
<elias_a> # echo "blacklist ssb" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<elias_a> Tuo esimerkiksi.
<elias_a> Eli /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf on se lista, joka sisältää blacklistatut ajurit, joita ei siis ladata.
<elias_a> pekkaaa: Kerro auttaako tuo?
<pekkaaa> miten löydän tuon usb wlanin alkuperäisen ajurin eli minkä rivin lisään tuonne conffiin?
<pekkaaa> yritin lisätä rivin blacklist rtl8192cu, mutta en saa tallennettua sitä
<tumppu> pitää avata sudona
<pekkaaa> sanoo iedoston avaus kirjoitusta varten ei onnistu
<pekkaaa> miten avaan sudona?
<tumppu> sudo nano tiedosto
<elias_a> Aarghhhh!!!!
<elias_a> Nano mainittu!
<tumppu> tykkäätkö noin paljon :P
<elias_a> Yhtä paljon kuin piikkilangasta tehdystä vihdasta.
<tumppu> se on huomattavasti vimiä aloittelijaystävällisempi
<elias_a> Heti ekaks asennetaan emacs :)
<tumppu> sillä mä koodaan koululle kaiken
<tumppu> mut omalla koneella se ei suostu pysymään päätteessä :(
<pekkaaa> eikös tota saa millään graafisella ohjelmalla ajettua sudona??
<tumppu> saa
<pekkaaa> en ole koodari :D
<tumppu> vaikka sudo gedit
<tumppu> lähinnä kun ssh:n yli tulee koodattua
<pekkaaa> udo: gedit: command not found
<elias_a> pekkaaa: Suosittelen gedittiä lämpimästi.
<tumppu> jaa eikös se oo ubuntussa asennettuna
<pekkaaa> Lubuntu
<elias_a> Ai niin...
<pekkaaa> voinyrittää tolla nanollakin, saisko jotain vinkkejä
<tumppu> tallentaa ctrl+o, poistuu ctrl+x
<elias_a> https://ibi.uchicago.edu/education/pastWorkshops/downloads/supplements/nanoCheatSheet.txt
<tumppu> lubuntussa on leafpad geditin tilalla
<tumppu> sudo leafpad /polku/tiedostoon
<pekkaaa> nyt sain tolla nanolla lisättyä sen rivin, mitäs sitten? boottaanko koneen?
<tumppu> ei tarvii
<tumppu> vaan sudo modprobe -r "moduulin nimi"
<tumppu> jos se on ladattu
<pekkaaa> mitä tohon moduulin nimi tilalle?
<tumppu> se moduuli jonka lisäsit blacklistiin
<elias_a> Nyt täytyy luovuttaa - onnea matkaan.
<elias_a> Menen pehkuihin.
<tumppu> öit
<Myrtti> tumppu: ei sudo gedit - vaan gksudo gedit
<tumppu> totta
<pekkaaa> kiits, öit
<tumppu> pahoittelen syvästi
<Myrtti> ja geany on parsa ♥
<pekkaaa> menikö oikein kun sain tämmösen: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.save, it will be ignored in a future release.
<pekkaaa> oonko taas evottanu jotain?
<tumppu> eikös ton pitäs olla nimeltään blacklist.conf?
<pekkaaa> todennäkösesti :D
<pekkaaa> nyt ei löydy langattomia enää ollenkaan
<tumppu> :(
<pekkaaa> koitan boottaa...
<pekkaaa_> boottasin ja nyt olen taas wlanilla verkossa ja nyt tulla lisäajureissa on se mun kääntämä ajuri jopa käytössä
<tumppu> hienoa
<pekkaaa_> nyt otan sen oluen! :D
<tumppu> :D
<pekkaaa_> voin vaikka tumpullekin tarjota jos olet turengissa päin?
<pekkaaa_> :D
<tumppu> tietysti riippuu mistä katotaan :D
<tumppu> mut en mä ihan turengin lähellä asusta
<tumppu> eikun oonhan mä kerran sielläpäin pyöräilly :P
<tumppu> ja käyny jätskitehtaalla tutustumassa :)
<tumppu> sillon kun se oli viel valio
<pekkaaa_> :d
<pekkaaa_> jatketaan kiusaamista. piti tehdä speedtest, mutta eihän tässä ole flash
<tumppu> sudo apt-get install restricted-extras
<tumppu> ja sit flashplugin firefoxiin
<pekkaaa_> tässä on chromium
<tumppu> no se ei tainnu tarvita pluginia
<pekkaaa_> adoben sivuilta saa monella eri tiedostopäätteellä, mikä kannattais ottaa?
<pekkaaa_> If you are using the open source Chromium browser, please download and install the Flash Player plug-in below.
<tumppu> kokeile pakettivarastoista
<tumppu> muuten .deb ubuntu/debian-johdannaisiin
<pekkaaa_> saako tähän lubuntuun sitä ubuntun ohjelmistoasennushässäkkää?
<pekkaaa_> se oli helppokäyttönen
<tumppu> luulis
<tumppu> onkos siinä synaptic graafisena vaihtoehtona?
<pekkaaa_> joo
<pekkaaa_> siis tässä Lubuntussa, en tiedä mikä se Ubuntun ohjelmienasennusohjelma oli
<tumppu> ubuntu-software-center
<pekkaaa_> miten saan sen tähän?
<pekkaaa_> E: Pakettia restricted-extras ei löydy
<tumppu> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-software-center
<pekkaaa_> E: Pakettia ubuntu-software-center ei löydy
<tumppu> kokeiles sudo apt-get install software-center
<pekkaaa_> vai pitäskö kokeilla lubuntun vastaavaa: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/install-lubuntu-software-center.html
<tumppu> ei huono idea sekään
<tumppu> varmasti kevyempi
<crizzy> 'ubuntu-restricted-extras', ei 'restricted-extras'
<pekkaaa_> no eipä se ubuntun vastaava liian raskas itsessään ollut
<pekkaaa_> kokeilen nyt tuota kuitenkin
<pekkaaa_> tarviikohan töö kerneli taas lukita ettei wlan lakkaa taas toimimasta päivityksen yhteydessä
<pekkaaa_> muuten eukko on hyvin hyvin vihainen jos se ei pääsekkään nettiin kun mä en oo kotona :D
<tumppu> :D
<tumppu> oma kone on kiva kun sen ei tarvii olla joka hetki helposti käytettävissä
<tumppu> kotikotona sen on aina oltava iskussa
<tumppu> sillon ei ollu kiva jos sai säädettyä jotain rikki
<pekkaaa_> meillä on pöytäkoneen näyttönä olkkarin tv, joten siinä joutuu jopa kaukosäätimestä kääntään tietokoneen näkyville ja stereoista äänet. siks se tykkää että läppäri toimii jos jotain haluaa äkkiä netistä selata eikä käynnistää tai kääntää telkkaria pc:lle
<tumppu> siks kotikotona on linuxit kaikis koneis :D
<pekkaaa_> noh, tässä linux, eikä tää tosiaan aina oo iskussa! :D
<tumppu> onneks noissa ei oo ollu ongelmia kun kerran saa toimimaan
<tumppu> ne ei leviä ittekseen samaan tapaan kuin windows tekee välillä
<pekkaaa_> ainoo vaan kun en oo vielä kertaakaan saanu toimimaan niin hyvin, että oisin malttanu pitää sen toimivan kokoonpanon
<tumppu> :P
<pekkaaa_> sain sen 11.04 jo tosi toimintavarmaks, mutta siinä ei grafiikka pyöriny läheskään niin hyvin kuin windowssin puolella
<pekkaaa_> windowssissa tää pyöritti Unreal Tournament 2004, Live For Speed, MechWarrior4 ym.. linuxilla, ei mikään 3d pyöriny yli 2fps :D
<pekkaaa_> siks kokeilen nyt Lubuntua, kun joku tuolla Foorumilla kehotti kokeileen
<mjr> siinä ei varmaan ollut syystä x 3d-kiihotus päällä ollenkaan
<mjr> tuskin lubuntuun vaihtaminen auttaa
<pekkaaa_> enkä myöskään saanut sitä toimimaan vaikka yritin
<pekkaaa_> jossain luki että 11.10 on paremmat ajurit tälle grafiikkakortille
<mjr> mikä näyttis
<mjr> ahaa
<mjr> voi olla
<pekkaaa_> eikä kevyempään vaihtaminen nyt kauheasti ainakaan huononna
<pekkaaa_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<mjr> ei maailman tehokkainta kamaa toi intel mutta mun intel-läppärillä pyörii kyllä ut2k4 siedettävästi
<pekkaaa_> tää on tosiaan jo 8v vanha läppäri millä yritän sitkuttaa :)
<pekkaaa_> tosiaan wintoosassa tällä pyöri ut2k4
<pekkaaa_> linuxissa en oo saanu mitään 3d peliä vielä pyöriin kunnolla
<mjr> vähän uudempi intel kyllä taitaa olla tässä
<pekkaaa_> jopa valikkojen selaaminen on takkuista
<mjr> joissain tosi vanhoissa saattoi tarvita vaihtaa 16-bittiseen näyttötilaan että kiihdytys alkais toimia, mutta en muista, kaipa 855:ssa pitäis jo 24-bittisenäkin...
<mjr> laita pastebiniin /var/log/Xorg.0.log jos haluat että vilkaisen näkyykö relevanttia tavaraa
<pekkaaa_> http://pastebin.com/pUkbc9fx
<mjr> No näyttäis se ainakin saavan DRI:n alustettua nyt.
<mjr> glxinfo:n tuloste?
<pekkaaa_> http://pastebin.com/eFQaQxyF
<mjr> On se päällä. Tosin tolla Intelin mallilla näköjään pilpettää vain OpenGL 1.3. Voi kusta jos softat haluavat asioita jotka täytyy tyytyä tekemään softafallbackilla.
<mjr> ei niin etteikö tossa _vois_ mahdollisesti olla parannusta eri distroversioiden välillä; vaikka noi keskittyykin uudempien mallien ajurikehitykseen niin on siitä osittain vanhatkin mallit hyötyneet
<pekkaaa_> tässä muuten törmäsin uuteen ongelmaan kun yritin kokeilla onko video toisto parantunut
<pekkaaa_> youtube kaataa nettiselaimen kun yrittää mennä kokoruututilaan
<pekkaaa_> kokoruutu ikäänkuin jää päälle muttei kuitenkaan näytä mitään
<pekkaaa_> eikä siitä pääse pois. oikealla hiiren napilla kun klikkaa edellisen sivun, niin se avaa edellisen sivun kokoruututilassa, ilma mitään nappeja ja mahdollisuutta poistua kokoruututilasta
<tumppu> esc?
<tumppu> ctrl+q
<mjr> enpä flashista tiijä
<pekkaaa_> ei pääse escillä eikä millään
<pekkaaa_> alt+tab ja sit valkkaa jonkun muun sovelluksen ja sit saa ton alapalkin näkyviin ja voi rightclick ja sule
<pekkaaa_> taitaa olla selaimessa vika
<pekkaaa_> asensin firefox ja sillä pelittää
<pekkaaa_> chromiumissa myös pikkuikkunassa vaihto 480p videolle aiheutti kaatumisen
<pekkaaa_> voi räkä! purin ajuripaketit työpöydälle, mutta nyt en saa poistettua niitä, miten ne poistetaan? (lupa evätty)
<tumppu> omalta työpöydältäs?
<pekkaaa_> jep
<tumppu> aika kumma
<mjr> puritko sudolla
<pekkaaa_> en tiedä, purin ihan vaan pakettienhallintaohjelmalla, en juuri käytä päätettä paitsi ongelmatilanteiden ratkomisessa teidän pyynnöstä :
<pekkaaa_> :D
<pekkaaa_> tw_xmit.c: Virhe poistettaessa tiedostoa: Lupa evätty rtw_ioctl_query.c: Virhe poistettaessa tiedostoa: Lupa evätty rtw_recv.c: Virhe poistettaessa tiedostoa: Lupa evätty rtw_efuse.c: Virhe poistettaessa tiedostoa: Lupa evätty
<mjr> pääte, cd Desktop tai cd Työpöytä , rm -rf ajuri pakettien nimet , jos ei toimi niin sudolla sama rm
<pekkaaa_> kiitos
<pekkaaa_> lähi
<pekkaaa_> lähti
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-06
<andyn> kah, xubuntuhan vaikuttaa ihan käytettävältä nykyään.
<re-G> en usko :/
<andyn> pitää varmaan uuden lts:n yhteydessä asentaa xfce-desktop
<re-G> :)
<re-G> ällitälli ässä on kyl hyvä juttu
<andyn> en tiedä mikä sun näkemys on käytettävästä mutta mulle unity on vain tiellä ja gnome 3 samoin. kde:ssä on liikaa semmoista mitä en tarvitse.
<re-G> ts. puolen vuoden sykli on aivan liian nopee
<re-G> joo noihin argumentteihin voin yhtyä kyllä
<andyn> ördäävä örkki
<re-G> mun kokemus vaa noista x/lubuntusta on että ne bugaa ihan huolella
<re-G> mut jospa tilanne ois muuttunu
<re-G> toisaalta omalla kohalla käy niin että jos poikkeaa ubuntun defaultista niin sit laittaa mieluusti jonku openboxin
<tabasko> miten uudessa unityssä voi tsekkailla ohjelmia :O
<tabasko> avaa ton ubuntu valikon niin tulee pelkkä searchbar
<crizzy> eiks siellä alalaidassa ollu ne tabit
<tabasko> vmwaren ikkuna on liian pieni varmaan sitten :D
<tabasko> noniin, 800x600 ei riittänyt unitylle :)
<tabasko> ei tää nyt niin hirvee ole :)
<tabasko>  ja ton ubuntu onen vapaaehtoisuus on mieleinen uudistus
<crizzy> onko se jotenki pakotettu muka nyttenkään
<tabasko> crizzy: ei, mutta muistaakseni se oli kuitenkin asennettuna?
<tabasko> precisessa ubuntu one nappula vain ehdottaa sen asentamista
<crizzy> no emt, undockasin tosta dockista ja unohdin sitten
<crizzy> ei kauheen pakotettu
<tabasko> crizzy: mut hei se vie muutaman megan levytilaa :P
<crizzy> jooh teranen lätty itkee verta siitä :)
<MasterJ> kuinkas tää unity päästää kirjautumaan ilman salasanoja ja mitenhän sen kyselyn saa päälle
<crizzy> oikeeta yläkulmaa, system settings, user accounts, automatic login: on, clicks
<MasterJ> se on tehty muttei kysele salasanaa ku kirjautuu
<MasterJ> tarvii ku klikata nimeä ja kohta on sisällä
<crizzy> hmm interesting
<crizzy> tarviskohan lightdm sit jonkun kikkakolmosen
<crizzy> siitä kannattaa varmaan lähteä googlettaan.. lightdm automatic login
<MasterJ> katsellaanpa
<MasterJ> kiitos löyty
<MasterJ> Does going to System Settings -> Users, then setting Autologin to On work?
<MasterJ> tuolla oli ruksittu ettei salasanaa
<MasterJ> miten ton sivupalkin saa alas, törmäsin johonki ohjeeseen joskus mutten nyt löydä sitä mistään
<crizzy> se on aika häkki
<crizzy> melkeen kannattaa jättää sinne sivuun vaan ja totutella siihen :)
<Myrtti> melkein oon sitä mieltä että se on paras paikka sille
<Myrtti> mua riipii kaikissa muissa se että jos jotain nettisivua tms. joutuu scrollailemaan sivuttain niin joku Applen dockki tms pompsahtaa tielle
<n1ko> eikö sun hiiressä oo vertical scrollia
<n1ko> tai näppiksessä nuolia :)
<MasterJ> jätetään sinne :)
<Myrtti> useimmiten ei ole hiirtä ollenkaan
<KMT> iltapäivää herrasväelle!
<MasterJ> iltapäivää
<KMT> mahtaakohan joku tietää ketkä ylläpitää ubuntu-fi.org -sivustoa?
<Myrtti> toki aina jotain tietoa on, kuinni?
<KMT> en millään löydä kyseisten herrojen sähköposteja
<KMT> sivustolla mainitaan Kansalaisen mikrotuen jakelevan Ubuntu-levyjä
<KMT> tieto saattaa olla hieman jo vanhentunutta :)
 * Myrtti tökkii Mirviä
<Tm_T> missäs siellä tämä mainitaan?
<KMT> tuotaas tossa noin
<KMT> sec
<KMT> Ubuntu-tuotteet -sivulla
<KMT> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu-tuotteet
<KMT> sivustolta suoraan en löytänyt kenenkään e-maileja
<MasterJ> ship-it saattas niitä levyjä jaellakin
<KMT> aa joo selitin näemmä huonosti
<KMT> oon siis KMT:n nykyinen projektipäällikkö ja me ei enää jaella siis niitä levyjä
<KMT> ni halusin ottaa yhteyttä sivuston ylläpitoon, mitä en löytänyt
<KMT> päätin täältä neuvoja kysellä
<MasterJ> eikö wikiä saa muokata ken tahtoo
<KMT> hm
<KMT> fuu
<tabasko> :)
<KMT> noh
<KMT> tulipahan teitä kiusattua vähän ainakin
 * Myrtti facepalms
<KMT> ei sitä aina jaksa aivoja käyttää
<Myrtti> doh
 * Myrtti antaa Mirville tikkarin
<KMT> kiitos kuitenkin!
<MasterJ> jospa sekottas pakkaa noilla extensioneilla :)
<Aku506> Sanookaas mitä pitäis asentaa vielä? Xautoclick ei suostu asentumaan. Komentorivin tulosteet: http://aku506.tk/xautoclick
<re-G> build-essential
<re-G> nyt näin ainaki alkuun
<Aku506> On jo uusin versio
<shanttu> kopioin suurta määrää dataa hitaalle muistikortille. onko korruptoitumisen riskiä jos alkaa kirjoittaa usb-kovolle josta dataa kopioidaan?
<re-G> ei
<shanttu> re-G, selvä. kiitos
<re-G> Aku506: kattonu ton login?
<mjr> vähän voi hidastaa toki, mutta jos kortti on pullonkaula niin ei välttämättä kovin
<re-G> aa tossahan se oli
<re-G> hups
<re-G> Aku506: jos sulla oikeasti on c-kääntäjä (tulee build-essentiaaleissa) niin configure saattaa olla itessään rikki
<re-G> Aku506: kyllä toi mulla vaan löytää, mitä which gcc sanoo
<Aku506> /usr/bin/gcc
<Aku506> Eli taitaa olla joku häikkä siinä configuressa...
<re-G> noku mulla se löytää c-kääntäjän
<re-G> just koitin
<re-G> mitäs sanoo jos ajat gcc ilman parametreja
<re-G> Aku506:
<Aku506> Niin?
<Aku506> Hetki
<Aku506> gcc: vakava virhe: ei syötetiedostoja
<Aku506> compilation terminated.
<re-G> ja echo $? sanoo 1?
<re-G> heti gcc jälkeen ajettuna siis
<Aku506> Heti sen jälkeen se sanoo 4
<re-G> no se configure räjähtää siihen
<Aku506> Onko asialle jotain tehtävissä?
<re-G> Aku506: mitäs jos ajat g++ ja katot taas echo $?
<re-G> jaa pitää mennä..
<re-G> configuresta 249 ja 264 riveiltä koita vaihtaa -gt 1 muotoon -eq 127
<Aku506> Juu- Katson
<Aku506> Näyttää sekin 4
<re-G> mut voi olla ettei toimi.. sillon vaikuttas siltä että sun kääntäjä ois jotenki rikki
<re-G> oikei
<re-G> okei
<re-G> mut koita tota muokkausta, mun pitää mennä ny
<re-G> kun tuon pitäs periaatteessa kai palauttaa ykköstä ilman parametreja
<Aku506> Tuo auttoi
<Aku506> Kiitoksia re-G
<Kolmis> osaaks joku kertoa kuinka pitkään softaraidin formatointi 2x500gb ja 4x1tb levyllä kestää suunnilleen?
<Kolmis> jaahas
<Kolmis> toi etenemisen ilmaisin vaan jumahtaa ekan levyn jälkeen mutta toi silti näyttää etenevän.
<elias_a> Niihin etenemisnäyttöihin ei aina ole luottaminen.
<elias_a> Sama ongelma Ubuntun ja debianin asennuksessa muistaakseni. Viimeinen 5% vie puolet ajasta tjsp.
<Kolmis> vielä kun tietäsin miten grubin saa boottaa ton
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-07
<czr> Kolmis, riippuu levyista ja raidista, mut tunti pari mutu-fiiliksella
<jarnos> Tällainen ongelma päivityksessä: "Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_17.0.963.65~r124586-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 130.230.54.102 80]"
<n1ko> aja apt-get update ensin
<jarnos> n1ko, mutta käsittääkseni update-manager tekee sen.
<jarnos> n1ko, eikä se auta.
<n1ko> no sitten repoissa on varmaan vika jonka joku aikanaan korjaa
<n1ko> katoitko onko muissa pooleissa tuota pakettia?
<n1ko> esim tuosta http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_17.0.963.65~r124586-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb
<czr> n1ko, voit kokeilla vaihtaa preferoitua maata apt:ille esim briteiksi
<czr> tai ruotsiksi
<czr> joskus mirroroinnissa ongelmmia ja tila jää "puolitiehen"
<czr> joka kyl sit yleensä korjaantuu seuraavassa mirror-ajossa mut..
<n1ko> jeps
<czr> hmm, olikin jarnos:ille :-) sry.
<czr> edelleen aamun eka kahvi kesken..
<n1ko> mutta hätänen voi tuosta napata paketin ja sanoa sudo dpkg -i chromium*.deb
<czr> juup. jos se jää tuohon yhteen :-).
<n1ko> suosisteltavampaa kuin mirrorin vaihto
<n1ko> vinkkasin jo trumpetin ylläpitäjälle ongelmasta
<n1ko> että ehkä se tuosa kohta
<czr> pessimisti vaihtaa mirrorin sen takia kun ei välttis ole yhdestä paketista kiinni. optimisti taas olettaa et se on vain toi yksi :-)
<jarnos> czr, ei ole yhdestä paketista kiinni.
<czr> hmm. en tieda tuohon muuta tapaa kuin editoida suoraan /etc/apt/apt.sources:ia
<czr> eh.
<czr>  /etc/apt/sources.list:ia siis
<czr> ota vaikka kopsu tuosta failista talteen palautusta varten, sen jalkeen otat sen sudon kanssa editoitavaksi ja poistat sielta 'fi.' tekstin kaikkialta
<czr> niin silloin kayttaa virallisia repoja jotka on briteissa canonicalilla
<czr> sit ajat apt-get update:n viela kerran
<czr> ja sen jalkeen ajat loppuun noi mita olit ajamassa
<czr> sit ku kaikki on hyvin ja aurinko paistaa niin vaidat vanhan sources.list:in takas
<czr> oletan et canonicalin repot on kondiksessa. jos ei ole niin sille et voi oikein tehda mitaan nyt.
<n1ko> eiköhän ne ole kun tuokin löytyi
<czr> ei ole tae siita et repon sisalta loytyy release-listan paketit
<czr> mut en tieda kuin yleinen se ongelma upstream-servereiden kans on
<czr> vai onko ollenkaan. mirroreiden kanssa toi on aika yleinen
<jarnos> czr, helpommin tuo onnistuu käyttämällä /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop joka ei oletuksenä näy valikossa tosin.
<jarnos> czr, onnistuu myös epäsuoremmin synaptic package managerin kautta.
<czr> ah, no hyva tietaa jos tuota joku muu joskus kysyy
<czr> itselleni helpoin tapa on konffisten editointi :-).
<jarnos> czr, näkyypä tuo käynnistyvän update-managerssakin klikkaamalla settings.
<n1ko> ai joku oikeasti käyttää niitä graafisia kilkuttimia ;)
<jarnos> n1ko, yhdessä koneessa käytän, kun sellainen kätevästi avautuu tarjottimen ikonia klikkaamalla. Automaattiset turvallisuuspäivitykset ei toimi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/668077
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 668077 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Important security updates are not automatically installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jarnos> n1ko, toisessa käytään "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", kun siinä sen managerin progress bar jumittaa tietokoneen. Lienee jokin ongelma näytönohjaimen ajurin kanssa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/838721
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 838721 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Excessive CPU load by xorg in startup" [Undecided,New]
<jarnos> n1ko, sama ongelma grsync kanssa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grsync/+bug/908283
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 908283 in grsync (Ubuntu) "Xorg is using a lot of CPU while syncing" [Undecided,New]
<Jakke77> onkohan nuo unityn palkin kuvakkeet tulossa joskus sellasiksi, että kun niitä klikkaa ikkunan auki ollessa se pienentää ikkunan ?
<crizzy> tuskin
<Jakke77> eli pitää joku awn asentaa jottei mene hermot tämän kanssa :D
<crizzy> pienestäpä hermo menee :)
<Jakke77> menee kyllä, kaikissa muissa semmonen :)
<Jakke77> tässä oo mitään ikkunapaneeliakaan mistä nuo sais pienennettyä ja nappulat väärällä puolen (en jaksa laittaa oikealle)
<Myrtti> oon varmaan tosi outo kun en jaksa pienennellä ikkunoita pois
<crizzy> oikeehan on se väärä puoli
<Myrtti> käytän vaan alt-tabia ohjelmien vaihtamiseen
<crizzy> windows ainoa missä siellä
<crizzy> mää käytän super-w
<crizzy> aka expose
<socket> hey, guys, i've made a web system and some did a finnish translation for me, it's pretty bad. anyone here, in the spirit of open source have some time to fix it ? it's not a lot of work
<socket> http://www.aviran.org/fi.php.txt
<socket> this is the translation file, already translated
<socket> just needs some tweaking
<tumppu> seems that the problem is only with coding the scandinavian letters
<Myrtti> no, the translations are a bit horrid as well
<socket> could you help me with that ?
<socket> do you know the website http://www.ibash.org ?
<socket> this is it's finnish interface
<socket> if you are willing to help out, pm me
<socket> credit will be given in the website :)
<socket> ...
<Tm_T> socket: patience (:
<socket> yeah, im bad at that
<crizzy> lulz
<crizzy> some google translate finnish there
<socket> some dumb gamer from quakenet did that
<socket> you can't trust gamers these days
<crizzy> ^^
<crizzy> back in the day there were only hardcore gamers who actually played QUAKE
<socket> yeah, now they play minecraft
<crizzy> except #warsow players ofc ;)
<socket> can they translate? :)
<crizzy> i could, but assumed Tm_T is already on it
<Tm_T> crizzy: quake, is that some new game?
<Tm_T> and no, I'm not on it, as busy at work (:
<crizzy> Tm_T: yes, it's the latest hit. better than minecraft!
<crizzy> (warsow is even better!)
<socket> no one is on it... as far as i know
<Tm_T> crizzy: I'm more of a wolf3d/doom player myself
<socket> im a dangerous dave II player
<socket> FTW
<crizzy> i could take a look in a few, a bit busy atm
<socket> that's ok
<socket> i will give you the details in pm
<czr> crizzy, hardcore gamers played wolfenstein
 * czr shakes fist on the background and mumbles something
<tale> Pong was a seminal game. After that it has been just adding more flashy graphics.
<Jakke77> http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-unity-enable-different-wallpapers-in-each-workspaces
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/U3bW0Q -> Ubuntu 11.04 Unity enable Different Wallpapers in each workspaces
<Jakke77> mikseihän tuo onnistu 12.04
<Jakke77> ei löydy tuota apps/nautilus/appearances kohtaa
<inz> Jakke, nautilus 3:n myötä (11.10 ->) nautiluksen asetukset on dconffissa
<inz> Ei GConffissa
<inz> Tosin eipä tuolla dconffissakaan show desktoppia ole
<Jakke77> se kai käynnistyy dconf-editor käskyllä
<Jakke77> haa :) advanced settings ja ruksi pois sieltä :D
<zuti> nautiluksesta puheenollen, saakos tuossa mitenkään rukattua tuota icon viewn layouttia max zoomissa? joskus pari vuotta sitten löytyi joku tila jossa sai kuvat hieman tiiviimmin, mutta nyt ei millään.
<zuti> jotenkin hullua kun selaa valokuvakansiota, että ruudulla on paljon enemmän tyhjää tilaa, kuin itse kuvia
<Kolmis> onks kukaan leikkiny ton dy.fi update daemonin kanssa?
<Myrtti> eipä siinä oo juurikaan leikkimistä
<Kolmis> pitäs keksiä mitä teen kun valittaa "dy.fi updating daemon is not running (no pid file)
<Kolmis> "
<Kolmis> ja onko normaalia että voi käynnistää vaa roottina?
<Kolmis> ts. sillo ilmestyy toi pid ja toimii niinku pitäisikin.
<Myrtti> on normaalia, ja miten käynnistät?
<Kolmis> sudo /etc/init.d/dyfi-update start
<Kolmis> onko mulla sit väärä runlevel kun haluaisin bootis käynnistellä ja muistelin että olis 3 ?
<Myrtti> kakkonen on normi
<Kolmis> ok. pitää sit siihen asennella.
<yakc> vaihdoin 2d ubuntussa metacityn compiziin. nyt tässä on sulkunapit sekä ikkunoissa, että tuolla yläpaneelissa. voisikohan tälle tehdä jotain. lähinnä ruman näköinen, ei mitää haittaa varsinaisesti
<yakc> 2d unityssä
<yakc> siis
<lemonade> mikset vaan suosiolla käyttänyt ubuntu 3d:tä?
<lemonade> siellähän se compiz käsittääkseni rullaisi jo taustalla valmiina
<crizzy> unity3d *on* compizplugin
<lemonade> crizzy: sitäpä juuri
<crizzy> eniten häirittee 2d:ssä kun super-w puuttuu
<Jakke77> eniten häirittee kun ei saa vielä uutta näytönohjainta tähän, kiitos verkkokaupan
<lemonade> :P
<crizzy> x)
<lemonade> verkkokuppa on ihan tukossa nykyään
<Jakke77> mitä myyvät niin halvalla ;D
<lemonade> uudet toimitilat ja yhä paskempi palvelu
<Jakke77> palkkaisivat pitkäaikaistyöttömiä palkkatuella pakkaan tavaraa
<crizzy> verkkokauppa on aika kallis itseasiassa
<crizzy> melkeen aina kun jotain kattelee ni jimms.fi tai muualta saa halvemmalla
<shanttu> eipä löydy ohjetta miten nautiluksessa toimisi "deselect all". käytän listanäkymää eikä ole tyhjää kohtaa mihin klikata.
<lemonade> shanttu: ainakin sillä pystyy kiertämään, kun ensin klikkaa jotain kohdetta ja sitten ctrl+click samaa kohdetta
<shanttu> lemonade, näinhän se on mutta välillä tulee shiftin kanssa tyrittyä
<lemonade> shift+ctrl+i on käänteinen valinta
<lemonade> mut deselect allia ei taida suoraan olla
<shanttu> lemonade, ei auta kuin tyytyä kohtaloonsa
<lemonade> juups
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-08
<Kolmis> twinview ei vissii tykkää lepo/valmiustiloista?
<torde> kolmis: ei oo mulla ollu mitään ongelmia
<torde> tosin se lepo/valmiustila saattaa hajota ihan muuten vaan satunnaisesti
<Kolmis> :/
<Kolmis> mulle tarjos ihan kummallisia päivitystaajuuksia näytölle kun palasin työpöydälle
<Kolmis> ei suostunu antaa kuvaa toiseen näyttöön sen taakia
<torde> äänet mulla vaan tuppas hajoomaan ku suspendas, niin lopetin sen käytön
<torde> säännöllisesti siis
<torde> nyt pistän käsin joskus poikkeustapauksissa
<torde> mut oon kyl twinviewn aikana tehny monesti
<Kolmis> taidan testaa toistuuko toi ongelma jos nyt teen.
<Kolmis> no nyt se vaikutti toimivan.
<Kolmis> tosin tää käytös näkyy ettei kaikki kyl oo kohillaan
<Kolmis> hidastelee valikot yms.
<torde> sehän voi  vähän aikaa käynnistellä prosesseja vielä
<Kolmis> voi olla.
<torde> tai sit joku voi jäädä käynnistymättä, niinku mulla ne äänet
<tabasko> onkohan mahdollista siirtää levyt ulkoisesta raidipakasta toiseen samanlaiseen niin että levyjen data säilyy?
<tabasko> kyseessä on tuollainen usb raid pönttö
<tabasko> taitaa olla jopa raid 0 :/
<mjr> riippunee sen raidipöntön toteutuksesta - mutta luultavasti joo
<mjr> (voishan se _teoriassa_ säilöä pönttö-id:n sinne raidille ja vittuuntua siitä jos se on eri...)
<tabasko> ja sitten se uus pamauttais nollille noi levyt :)
<mjr> jos on tilaa niin voihan niistä ottaa bäkkärit dd:llä
<mjr> mut kuten sanottu, kyllä se _luultavasti_ toimii
<tabasko> lets try
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-09
<re-G> elias_a: iha mielenkiintoista. oon kuullu tosta piikkiön ääniäijästä ennenki, mut en oo äänitteisiin sen kummemmin tutustunu. Antaa hiukan hörhöpelle-vaikutelman, mutta ehkä toi klassiselle musiikille oikeasti toimii.
<elias_a> re-G: No on se hörhöpelle tavallaan mutta kun se osaa sen homman.
<re-G> jep
<elias_a> re-G: Hänellä on tosiaan sellainen lähtökohta, että häntä ei studiossa äänitetty musiikki kiinnosta lainkaan vaan idea on tallentaa akustisessa tilassa esitettyä musiikkia.
<re-G> juu, se tuli aika nopeasti selväks. Ja onhan se filosofisesti hyvä lähtökohta, että dokumentoidaan, eikä tehdä hyvän kuuloista muokkaamalla
<czr> pft.
<czr> akustiikkaa muokkaamalla voi parantaa aanta. onko se sit "muokkaamista"?
<re-G> Meidänki äänitekniikan opettaja joskus sanoi, että on ollu kaiutinjärjestelmiä, jossa myös on tuo korkeusulottuvuus, ja harmitteli kun ne eivät koskaan yleistyneet
<czr> tai soittamaan opettelu?
<elias_a> re-G: Olen itse asiassa vuosia sitten houkutellut häntä, että joskos hän opensourcettaisi sen osaamisen ja sen tallennustekniikan.
<re-G> :)
<re-G> elias_a: sä olet vissii kuunnellu tota sen systeemiä?
<re-G> En myöskää ihan allekirjoita sitä, että 2-kanavaäänessä ei voisi olla minkäänlaista syvyysvaikutelmaa. Toki se voi olla useampikanavaisessa huomattavasti parempi.
<elias_a> re-G: Joo - siitä tosin on aikaa. Mutta kyllä se jonkin sortin audiofiilille oli aika lailla veret seisauttava kokemus.
<re-G> :)
<re-G> 2:lla kanavalla on itse asiassa tehty demomielessä äänitteitä, joissa on sekä korkeus- että syvyysvaikutelma
<re-G> tosin se toimii vain kuulokkeilla
<UrB> ei meillä ole kuin kaksi korvaakaan
<czr> paitsi et korva on kolmiulotteinen
<elias_a> Se äänikenttä tosiaan tuntuu lukittuvan tilassa jotakuinkin pään kokoiseen tilaan parhaimmillaan. Viereiselle paikalle sohvalla siirtyminen vaikutti selvästi.
<czr> ei pistemainen.
<UrB> czr: jep - mutta kaksi "tallennuspistettä" ne muodostaa
<UrB> se että aivoilla on fiksut algoritmit käytössä on eri juttu :)
<UrB> (puhtaalla mutulla menen tässä)
<czr> simpukka on kolmiulotteinen. melkein vaittaisin et silla on merkitysta.
<czr> toki myos noilla "algoritmeilla" mut.
<re-G> mä oon just fiilistelly kotona, kun oon huonekorjauksen optimoinu mun nojatuoliin ja siinä kuulostaa 2 kanavaa todella hyvälle ;)
<re-G> mut tosiaa se ei toimi jos menee siirtymää ite
<czr> sun pitaa palkata joku saatamaan sita korjausta reaaliaikaisesti sen mukaan mis oot huoneessa.
<UrB> czr: tuosta vois olla ihan kiintoisaa vertausmateriaalia niiltä kenelle on asennettu keinotekosia "korvia"
<UrB> aistiiko ne ääntä 3-ulotteisesti lainkaan
<re-G> czr: tota on mulle jo ehdotettu. siis että puhelin tai webcam tunnistais missä kohtaa olen huoneessa :P
<elias_a> czr: Ei siinä live-esityksen tallentamisessa ole kysymys siitä, että vältettäisiin kaikkea muokkaamista ja tekemistä.
<czr> elias_a, lahinna iski "silmille" filosofinen "hyvyys". ei muuta :-).
<elias_a> Se idea on vain se, että se äänite on konsertin tai muun esitystilanteen korvike tai kopio.
<re-G> elias_a: eikös se ollu niin että korjaimia ei saa käyttää :P
<elias_a> Eli se tilanne tallennetaan niin värittymättä kuin mahdollista.
<elias_a> re-G: No jokseenkin noin. Tietty jos tunnetaan esim. jostain mikistä, että siinä on kuoppa, niin.... suo siellä, vetelä täällä :)
<re-G> elias_a: mulla on itse asiassa joskus ollu samankaltainen idea.. Siis että vaikka jonkun huippumuusikon konserttia voitaisiin toistaa livenä useammilla puolilla maailmaa yhtä aikaa (ja kerätä lipputulot monesta paikkaa)
<re-G> ja juurikin niin että se ois täysin saman kuuloinen
<elias_a> re-G: No sellainen on tuotteistettu jo.
<re-G> elias_a: aij :/
<elias_a> Ootas.
<re-G> mun idean on joku siis pölllinyt mun päästä :/
<UrB> http://www.springerlink.com/content/u11584w3lq14g038/ :)
<elias_a> Ei kun hoitoon!
<czr> re-G, oisit kayttany foliohattua!
<UrB> tosta löytyisi asiaa miten me kuullaan
<re-G> fuuu!
<czr> UrB, paitsi et toi on vain abstract.
<elias_a> re-G: http://www.tfo.fi/public/default.aspx?nodeid=17656
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/d77bva -> www.turku.fi » Turun filharmoninen orkesteri » TFO live - suorat verkkokonsertit
<UrB> toki, mutta voin kaivaa koko artikkelin jos oikeasti kiinnostaa
<czr> tai no, loytyy tuota asiaa maksullisena aika paljon muistakin paikoista :-)
<elias_a> http://www.e-concerthouse.com/fi/salit/193-turun-konserttitalo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IHH7uO -> Turun konserttitalo - E-CONCERTHOUSE
<elias_a> Alkuun videon ohjaus oli ihan kamalaa kun siellä oli AMK:n opiskelijoita harjoittelemassa.
<elias_a> Mutta äkkiä nekin oppivat.
<elias_a> Ääni on ollut ihan siedettävää kyllä.
<re-G> elias_a: mutta onko tuo siis semmmonen että sitä katotaan himasta koneella? mä tarkoitin että ois konserttiin dedikoitu tila, jossa ois toistolaitteet viimesen päälle
<czr> itseani kyl on hairinny enemmankin se et joku finfis latistuu niin aivan taysin 2.0:aan mennessa
<czr> ei se ettenko vois striimata sita himaan
<elias_a> Tuon jälkimmäisen linkin kuvassa itse asiassa näkyvät ne talon vakiona olevat mikrofonit.
<elias_a> re-G: Aa - ymmärsin väärin.
<czr> re-G, oisko siel myos humalainen aanimies joka sotkis aanitasoja randomisti?
<czr> vai tuleeko se vasta hifiversiossa?
<elias_a> czr: Mikä on finfis?
<czr> sinfis. typo.
<elias_a> Ok. :)
<czr> tai sit "suomalainen kala"
<elias_a> En mä olekaan ihan pihalla.
<re-G> elias_a: sais kato lippuja myytyä :)
<UrB> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12230027/fulltext.pdf - siinä
<elias_a> re-G: No itse asiassa tuokin on tuotteistettu.
<re-G> eli maksullinen, okei
<czr> UrB, hassu formaatti kyl :-). milta vuosituhannelta toi on?
<elias_a> re-G: Tuohan on juuri se konsepti, millä Finnkino myy niitä Metropolitanin oopperoiden teatteriesityksiä.
<UrB> 1982 :D
<czr> ja kiits. :-)
<UrB> joo, yliopiston tunnareilla noita saa naarattua
<czr> elias_a, onks mitaan hajua kayko niissa kukaan?
<elias_a> Ihmiset oikeasti menevät katsomaan leffateatteriin oopperaa...
<UrB> ja tiedetekstin kanssa en kyllä koe huonoa omaatuntoa levittämisestä
<czr> juu, tiedan, mut ei ole itsella ollu paasya noihin.. "ilmaisiin" systeemeihin sataan vuoteen
<re-G> elias_a: okei.. nyt pitäs ehkä tehdä töitäkin ... suljetun koodin parissa!
<elias_a> Mua kyllä hatuttais lievästi katsoa joku Niebelungenring leffateatterissa :D
<czr> re-G, koodat visual basiccia kuitenkin.
<elias_a> czr: Kyllä niissä käy.
<elias_a> Jep. Duunia välillä.
<czr> jannaa. oon aina miettiny sita et ..
<UrB> czr: nuo kyllä saisi olla avointa ihan defaulttina opiskelija tai ei - arkistoijat vetävät hyviä rahoja ja itse kirjoittajallakaan ei välttämättä ole oikeuksia .)
<elias_a> UrB: Tuostahan oli juuri melkoinen mylläkkä Yhdysvalloissa viime vuoden puolella.
<UrB> jep
<czr> UrB, samaa mielta kyl.
<czr> mut maailmassa on niin paljon noita "siiloja" ettei tieda itkisko vai nauraisko
<czr> jotku paiva menee mukavasti kun tekee molempia.
<czr> paivat jopa
<Rejecti> auttakaa ny.. oiskohan 10 kerta kun teen slideshowta
<Rejecti> ja taas ihan kura ohjelma
<Rejecti> eli haluan valokuvista slideshow videon musiikilla
<Rejecti> mutta eihän tähän ubuntuu oo ensimmäistäkään ohjelmaa jolla se oikeasti onnistuis
<Rejecti> tai ainakin siltä tuntuu
<elias_a> Rejecti: Minkäslainen se työn flow sulla on siinä?
<Rejecti> wot?
<elias_a> Tai kysytään toisin päin: mitä sulla nyt on jo valmiina?
<elias_a> Missä muodossa ne slidet ja musiikki ovat?
<elias_a> Ja pitääkö niiden diojen vaihtuminen ajoittaa tarkasti joihinkin iskuihin musaraidalla?
<Rejecti> jpg ja mp3
<Rejecti> oon karsinu kaikki hifistelyt kunhan vaan sais ne samaa
<Rejecti> musa ja kuvat
<jjo> no eikö tuohon nyt kelpaa mikä tahansa videoeditori
<jjo> avaa musiikit ääniraidaksi ja sit latoo kuvia videopuolelle
<Rejecti> niin mäkin luulin mut oon nyt tehnyt sen oikeasti joka editoril 3 tai 4 kertaa ja ei mikään pelaa
<elias_a> Miks tehdä niin vaikeasti?
<Rejecti> joko en saa sitä "pihalle" ohjelmasta tai sit musat puuttuu tai jotain on kural
<elias_a> Eikö LibreOfficen Impress kelpaisi?
<elias_a> http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=45194
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vPqWlM -> How to play music during a slide show (View topic)  • OpenOffice.org Community Forum
<elias_a> Tuossa on yksi vinkki, jolla sen musiikin saa soimaan taustalla.
<Rejecti> kunhan saan sen video jotenki juutuubii niin se riittää
<elias_a> Rejecti: Mitä videoeditoria käytit?
<elias_a> SYökö youtube swf:ää?
<Rejecti> videoporama
<Rejecti> dvd styler
<Rejecti> openshot
<jjo> mä kokeilin just pitivillä ja homma vaikutti ihan triviaalilta
<jjo> lisäsin biisin ja kuvat resursseihin ja sit vaan raahailin niitä siihen timelinelle ja venyttelin haluttuja kestoja kuville
<Rejecti> mä oisin jo valmis maksaan et joku tekis sen mulle
<elias_a> Rejecti: No tosta vaan jjo:n rekryät hommiin :D
<elias_a> Tuliko musta nyt parittaja?
<Rejecti> whheees my bitches
<czr> ma voin toimia verottajana.
<pesasa> Openshotilla mä olisin lähetenyt kokeilemaan, kun olen sillä ennenkin jotain tehnyt.
<pesasa> VLMC vois olla kanssa ihan kiinnostava kokeilla.
<pesasa> (VideoLAN Movie Creator)
<Rejecti> tehkääs ny joku se mulle :/   pliiis :D
<Myrtti> openshot on tohon touhuun hyvä
<Myrtti> jopa minä osasin käyttää
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWdye1oi_tU
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PbYC9j -> Nanode Blinkenlights      - YouTube
<Rejecti> meinasin yhdes vaihees tehdä ne amblight tv taakse mut jotenki vaan jääny :/ ne ois ihan siistit
<Rejecti> taitaa olla samaa sarjaa tuo naduno sen arduino kanssa
<Rejecti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAZcDHIIXDs
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tFMhjA -> Philips Ambilight Demo      - YouTube
<Rejecti> ei siitä kyl mitä palkinto videoo tuu tolla openshotilla mut onnistu
<UrB> is nm-applet not updating it's icon (it stayes greyd out even when connected) a known bug or just my installation
<UrB> stays, even
<czr_> UrB, you might have a better luck getting your question answered on a non-finnish-speaking channel (the -fi suffix on this channel is a giveaway :-)
<UrB> hups
<UrB> joo :)
<UrB> klassinen "väärä kanava" vaikka melkein oikea olikin
<UrB> #ubuntu+1:lle piti mennä
<UrB> saa täälläkin vastata jos tietoa on - tuo oire on siis 12.04 ubuntussa sekä unityä että gnome shelliä käyttäen
<inz> "mulla toimii"
<UrB> wlan vai ethernet
<czr_> UrB, mul on aina ollu ko appletin kans ongelmia. tosin kaytan vanhempia (lts nyt)
<UrB> jep - mulla toimi 11.10:ssä moitteetta
<UrB> nyt ei ollenkaan
<UrB> no,onneksi yhdistää silti verkkoihin
<inz> UrB, ethernet
<UrB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/908380 - on tuo ongelma näemmä muillakin
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 908380 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ipw2200] nm-applet crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-10
<Kurko> nyt täytyy vähäsen avautua. alustin äsken muistikortin ubuntulla ja totesin että windowsilla operaatio on tehty paljon helpommaks
<tale> Kurko: Millä vaikealla tavalla sen alustuksen teit Ubuntussa?
<Kurko> ensinnäkin tiedostonhallinnassa ei ole mitää kohtaa että "alusta asema"
<Kurko> sitten levytyökalussa ainakin alottelijalla menee sormi suuhun siinä vaiheessa kun tulee virhe: Device is busy
<tale> Kurko: Meinaakto että pitää ensin siitä vierestä tehdä Unmount Volume?
<Kurko> jep
<tale> Eihän se nyt sitten niin kauhean vaikeaa ole, kolme vaihertta. Käynnistä levytyökalu, irrota taltio, alusta taltio.
<Kurko> lähinnä tarkoitan sitä että, ihminen joka ei koskaan ole ubuntua käyttänyt yrittää alustaa muistikorttia, niin miten sellannen ihminen löytää ensin levytyökalun, sitten tajuaa irroittaa taltion ja vasta sitten alustaa?
<tale> Millain tuo sitten siinä toisessa käyttöjärjestelmässä tehdään? Alustaako se liitetyn osion tosta vaan?
<tale> Toki tuo virheilmoitus voisi vinkata, että irrota se osio jos tosiaan meinaat alustaa sen.
<crizzy> no mä en oo käyttäny windowsia eikä ole tietoa miten siinä tehdään, 1 - 1 :)
<Kurko> omasta mielestä kortin alustaminen olis helpompi löytää nautiluksesta
<Kurko> ja miksei levytyökalu voisi vaikka unmountata levyjä automaattisesti?
<gildean> jep, se on hölmöä että formatointi ei automaattiseseti ensin unmounttaa asemaa
<gildean> kun kyse on kuitenki graafisesta työkalusta
<gildean> tale: tosiaan windowsissa voi formatoida aseman valkkaamalla explorerista aseman oikeella nappulalla ja "format this drive" tjsp.
<ticotico> Morjensta
<ticotico> Olisi aloittelija vailla kokeneen ubuntun käyttäjän tukea. Ongelmia asentamisessa
<re-G> mitäs
<ticotico> Asennusvaiheessa vistan rinnalle ei asennusohjelma löydä levyosioita
<ticotico> Yritän asennusta USB-tikulta
<ticotico> kun käynnistän järjestelmän usb-tikulta ja tarkastelen levyjä Gparted:lla löytyy ntfs-osio , jossa on Vista sekä 97 gigaa ext3-muodossa olevaa tilaa
<Aku506> Ja asennus ei tunnista tuota 97 gigan osiota?
<Sysi> 11.10?
<ticotico> 10.04.4. LTS (Finnish Remix)
<ticotico> Asennus vaiheessa pääsen Valmistele osiot-kohtaan jossa ei osioita löydy. Mikäli valitsen eteenpäin tulee ilmoitus "Juuritiedostojärjestelmää ei ole määritelty. Korjaa tätmä osiointivalikossa."
<gildean> ticotico: sun pitää asettaa siihen osioon mounpointiksi /
<gildean> btw. tarviit myös swap-osion
<Sysi> mitä se näyttää, levyä tyhjäksi?
<ticotico> ja nyt on pääni päällä iso ?
<Sysi> gildean: ja ongelmahan oli ettei asennin nää osioita
<ticotico> Tiedot ext3-osiosta /dev/sda2 97.66 käytössä 1.72
<Sysi> ticotico: tekstipohjasta alternate-cd-imagea vois kokeilla, tai tuoreempaa ubuntua
<ticotico> ok, eli haen tuoreemman version ja kokeilein uudestaan.. Onko neuvoa millä kokeilisin.
<ticotico> Kokemusta kun ei linuxista vielä ole
<tasata> Ööh, miten siellä levyllä voi olla 100 gigan ext3 osio jos kokemusta Linuxista ei vielä ole?
<ticotico> No kokemusta tässä yritän saada... Eli kokemusta on nyt noin 5 tunnin verran usb-tikulta toimivan ubuntun käytöstä
<ticotico> Ja asennusyrityksiä tehdessä olen muuttanut yhen osion ex3 muotoon, toivoen että tälle osiolle saisin ko. järjestelmän asennettua
<tasata> Tarvit ainakin kaksi osiota. Juuren mihin tulee systeemi ja swapin. Mieluiten kolmas osio /home:lle jossa on siis käyttäjien kamat.
<Sysi> melkeen suosittelisin pelkälle datalle osiota ennemmin ku /homelle
<ticotico> Mikäli siis jaan tämän 100 gigaan useampaan osaan niin toiveita voisi olla, että asennus sitten osiot löytäisi?
<tasata> Minä nyt vaan puhun tälläisiä yleisiä käytäntöjä :)
<tasata> Aika outoa olisi jos ei
<tasata> Olikos siellä levyllä joku winkkari olemassa kanssa? Mulla olisi vähemmän paskat housussa jos asentaisit ihan omalle levylle sitä Ubuntua mieluiten niin että se Winkkarilevy on kaapissa turvassa :)
<ticotico> Onnistuukos näm
<ticotico> edellinen viesti tuli näppihäiriöstä
<ticotico> Winkkari on asennettuna, mutta mitään suurta en menetä, eli levyllä ainostaan se pari päivää sitten asennettu Vista....
<tasata> Helpoiten tuo osiointi menee kun teet vaikka gigan swapin ja loput yhdeksi ext4 osioksi mihin tulee systeemi
<ticotico> Kokeilin tota, eli nyt reilun gigan kokoinen swappi ja loput ex4 osiona...ei löydä asennusohjelma osioita...Eli taidan seuraavana kokeilla uudempaa julkaisua
<tasata> Missä sä ne osiot teet? Mä luulin että siinä asennusohjelmassa.
<ticotico> Gpartedilla
<ticotico> eli asennusohjelma ei löydä mitään
<tasata> Löytääkö se koko levyä. Ei ilmeisesti. Sulla on liian uutta rautaa
<ticotico> juu, ei löydä mitään
<tasata> Eli kokeile uudemmalla versiolla
<ticotico> näin teen... Kiitos kaikille apua antaneille
<ticotico> 11.10 ok?
<ticotico> vai pitääkö etsiä uudempaa?
<teamahma> 12.04 on vielä testivaiheessa, niin ei varmaankaan sitä...?
<tasata> Ei ole uudempaa paitsi betana
<tasata> Huhtikuun lopulla ilmestyy 12.04
<ticotico> Kiitos
<ptolvanen> hei, asensin virtualboxin ubuntuun ja pääsen ainoastaan remote desktop yhteyden LAN, vaikka portit pitäsi olla kunnossa? mikähä mahtaa olla... thx :)
<Pilami> siis paikallisesti tarkoitin ... en saa rdp yhteyttä edes lähiverkossa
<Pilami> porttiohjaukset on laitettu ... myip->lanip port TCP 3389
<Sysi> onkohan se rdp vai vnc
<tasata> Sysi: RDP:hän tuossa sanotaan
<Pilami> yhteys onnistuu hienosti paikallisesti ... mut ei ulkoo :/
<Sysi> joo rdp sanotaan vituboxin dokuissa, oispa ollu liian helppo ku ois ollu väärä protokolla
<tasata> Pilami: Sitten se vika on jossain ulkona
<tasata> Öö, olihan taas oikein tosi väläys, vähän voisi miettiä ennenkuin kaikkia aivoituksiaan ehtii kirjoittamaan :)
<Pilami> :D
<tasata> Jaa jaa, tutkitaanpa hieman syvempää. Alkoi ihan oikeasti kiinnostaa
<tasata> Eli pitäisi saada yhteys ulkoa Virtuaalissa pyörivään Winkkariin?
<Sysi> ei kai sisäverkon sisällä tarvi porttiohjauksia? vai onko useampi NAT peräkkäin
<tasata> Toivottavasti ei
<Pilami> kun olisi tarkoitus päästä myös tabletilla remoteen
<tasata> Jonkinmoinen virheilmoitus olisi kiva nähdä
<tasata> Että mikä siellä jonkun mielestä mättää
<Pilami> valittaa  et ei ois palvelu - tai kone ...
<Pilami> päällä
<tasata> Eli aloitetaan alusta. Pystytkö edes pingaamaan sitä konetta?
<tasata> Jaa, tää oli joku tablethomma.
<Pilami> olohuoneessa 2 konetta
<Pilami> toine ubuntu ja toine win7
<Pilami> ja liikkuessa tahtoisin remoteen kans
<tasata> Tarkoittaa mitä tarkalleen?
<Pilami> eli tos androidissa on remote desktop ja kun olen liikkeellä tahtoisin päästä käsiksi virtual win7
<Pilami> ja mistä tahansa muualta koneelta
<Pilami> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/capturexaq.jpg/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WfCPXe -> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<Pilami> tos o se error
<Sysi> jos tabletti on mobiilibitillä niin voi olla operaattorin palomuuri/nat kans estävä
<tasata> Siis tämä virtuaaliwinkkari elää missä?
<Pilami> joo mut outoo että tässä pääsen paikallisesti vaan ottaa yhteydn mut en esen lan-verkon kauttaa saa yhteyttä
<tasata> Sysi: Siitähän tässä varmaan on kyse
<Pilami> k
<Pilami> mikähä blokkaa
<gildean> iptables
<tasata> Eikai Ubuntussa ole mitään estoja iptablesilla oletuksena. Kaikki on ACCEPT
<tasata> Niin ainakin Debianissa
<tasata> atalsta@frehley:~$ sudo iptables -L
<tasata> [sudo] password for atalsta:
<tasata> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<tasata> target     prot opt source               destination
<tasata> fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports ssh
<tasata> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<gildean> ei voi muistaa
<tasata> target     prot opt source               destination
<tasata> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<tasata> target     prot opt source               destination
<tasata> Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
<tasata> target     prot opt source               destination
<tasata> RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<tasata> No siitä näet
<gildean> jooh
<tasata> Anteeksi julmettu paste
<gildean> no sitten se virtuaalinat ei toimi oikein
<Pilami> mut ... nyt pitää meikän liikkua ...
<gildean> Pilami: mihin osotteeseen yhistät paikallisesti?
<Pilami> lan osote
<gildean> minkä lan osote?
<Pilami> 192.168.0.100
<gildean> sen virtuaalikoneen vai ite hostin?
<Pilami> hos
<Pilami> vir. on 10.x.x.x.
<gildean> okei, eli sillon se natti toimii
<Pilami> pitää jatkaa hiukan myöhemmin tän selvittämistä ... menox ->
<tasata> gildean: Eli mites toi nyt menee?
<tasata> Mulla on järki jäässä viikonloppuna
<gildean> tasata: virtualboxissa oletuksena guestilla verkkokortti on natattuna
<Sysi> mutta tarviiko sille natille tehä mitää jos käyttää virtualboxin rdp:tä?
<gildean> eli jos halutaan viedä liikennettä sisään, pitää virtualboxiin asettaa porttiohjausket host ip->guest ip
<Sysi> vai olikohan nyt käytössä guestin oma
<gildean> ohjaukset jopa
<gildean> nyt oli siis ubuntu hosti ja windows guesti
<gildean> ja haluttiin guestiin rdp-yhteys
<gildean> joka vaatii vb:n natatessa noi portti-ohjaukset
<gildean> tai yhden porttiohjauksen (tcp 3389)
<Sysi> vboxihan tarjoaa rdp:tä (tai vnc:tä) itessään, jota vois myös käyttää
<gildean> nii, vnc != rdp
<Sysi> en pikagooglauksella päässy varmuuteen kumpi se virtuboxin oma on
<gildean> eiköhän se oo vnc
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Subsonic
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mArmTx -> 2x11 Subsonic - Viikon VALO #63 | Viikon VALO
<re-G> kylläbäs kerneli kääntyy atomilla kauan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-11
<motalb> Yritän tehdä levylle loogista osiota gparted:lla, mutta ei ota onnistuakseen
<motalb> valinnassa Create as: on vaihtoehdot "Primary Partition", "Logical Partition" ja "Extended Partition"
<motalb> mutta valittavissa on vain "Primary Partition"
<motalb> mitä pitää tehdä että tuon "Logical Partition" vaihtoehdonkin saisi valittavaksi?
<motalb> 12.04 livelevyn gparted:a käyttelen, ja kone jonka levyä koitan osioida mieleisekseni, on ihan uusi
<tumppu> ensin pitää luoda yks primääri osio
<tumppu> jonka sisään luodaan loogisia
<motalb> neljä primääriä olen tehnyt ja sitä neljättä loogiseksi yrittänyt
<motalb> ei ole aikaisemmin tämmöstä vastaan tullut
<motalb> joku on muuttunut tai jotain olen unohtanut
<motalb> vuosien saatossa melko monta levyä osioinut
<motalb> tosin en nyt ihan viime aikoina
<motalb> periaatteessa nytkin uuden osion (sen neljännen) voisi määritellä loogiseksi, mutta kyseinen valinta on harmaana, eli ei valittavisssa
<tumppu> mun mielestä siitä neljännestä on tehtävä primääri
<tumppu> jotta sitten sens isään voi tehdä loogisia
<motalb> en kyllä löydä valintaa jolla sitä tehtyä neljättä primääriä voisi muuttaa, paitsi kokoa
<motalb> ja höh, siihen pienentämisestä vapautuneeseen tilaan pystyi tekemään viidennen primääriosion???
<skfin> eikös niitä viisi saa.
<motalb> joka tosin on nimeltään "New Partition #1"
<Sysi> msdos-osiotaululla neljä pitäis olla maksimi
<motalb> 4 minäkin muistelisin mahdolliseksi
<motalb> mimmonenkohan osiotaulu tos levys on
<skfin> ai teillä on msdos-osiotaulu.
<motalb> en itseasiassa tiedä mikä osiotaulu mulla on
<Sysi> saako jonku muun kans koneen bootaamaan alle tunnin säädöllä?
<motalb> mistäs sen äkkiä näkee mikä osiotaulu on?
<motalb> on vain valinta "luo osiotaulu"
<skfin> Todennäköisesti msdos silloin.
<motalb> pakasta vedetty levy johon jo alternatella asensin 12.04:n
<motalb> ja kun en siinä kyennyt tekemään loogista osiota niin nyt livelevyllä koitan muokata
<motalb> noh, nyt pienensin sitä viidettä osiota, ja se anto tehdä tyhjään tilaan kuudennen
<motalb> ei mene jakeluun
<motalb> sitte vielä seitsemäs
<motalb> menee kyllä yli ymmärryksen
<motalb> jospa seuraavaksi koittais uutta osiotaulua niin näkis mitä vaihtoehtoja siellä on
<motalb> oletuksena tarjoo sitä MS-DOS taulua
<motalb> noista muista vaihtoehdoista mitään ymmärrä
<motalb> skfin: mikä osiotaulu sulla on?
<Sysi> Guid (GPT) oletettavasti
<motalb> ei oo semmosta valintaa
<skfin> jep.
<motalb> eiku onpas pienellä gpt
<skfin> Jos olet peruskäyttäjä, en suosittele
<motalb> eli ms-dos on peruskäyttäjän valinta edelleen vuonna 2012?
<Sysi> kuinkas vaikee efi-bootti on vieläkin virittää? emossa ois tuki mutta saako gpt-osiointiakaa tehtyä mitenkää melkeen helposti?
<Sysi> linkkaa ny edes archin wikiin vai pitääkö ite
<tumppu> eikös arch wikissä ole aikas hyvä haku
<Sysi> hmm, vois olla kokeilun arvonen
<skfin> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/EFI
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nJhDgc -> Unified Extensible Firmware Interface - ArchWiki
<teamahma> Minen käsitä, miksi noita osiotauluja niin rukataan. "Asenna käyttöjärjestelmän windows 7 rinnalle." Siis jos haluaa dual boottiin. Muuten "käytä koko levyä"
<skfin> Eri ihmisillä on eri tarpeet.
<motalb> muutin osiotaulun ms-dossiksi niin muuttu osiointi semmoseksi kuin on tottunu
<motalb> tarttee kyllä silti jossain välissä perehtyä tohon efiin ja gpt:hen
<motalb> ei tolla ms-dos jutulla voi enää kovin pitkään tulevaisuutta olla
<tale> Eikös Extended -osio ole tehtävä ensin, sitten sen sisään voi luoda Loogisia osioita.
<peku> tänään juuri gpartedilla osioin windows-läppärin levyn, kolme primääriosiota antoi tehdä ja neljäs piti tehdä extended jonka sisään loogisia asemia
<peku> muistelin että neljä primääriosiota voisi olla levyllä mutta ei
<peku> en tiedä sekoittiko windowsin recovery-osio pakkaa vai mikä
<motalb> tale: näinhän se meni kun osiotaulu oli ms-dos
<motalb> sillä toisella osiotaulu-systeemillä oli harmaana sekä extended että logical partition
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-04
<elias_a> Ongelma Hitachin tykin kanssa 12.04:lla käytettynä: ei vaan näytä oikein.
<elias_a> Kun kytkee tykin ja 2-näytön päälle, menee tilaan jossa näyttää työpöydän 1-ja 2-näyttöjen "välistä"
<elias_a> + työkalupalkki häviää. Thinkpad T60 jossa on ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
<elias_a> Onko kokemuksia vastaavasta?
<Paavi2_0> oletko kokeillut kloonaten? siis tykille sama kuva kuintyöpöydälle? mulla on esiintynyt samaa joskus, jos tykin oletusresoluutio ei ole sama kuin asetusten oletusresoluutio vga-ulostulolle.
<Paavi2_0> tämä saattaa auttaa myös http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X1400 itsellä ei ole kyllä juuri kuvaamasi kaltaisia ongelmia tullut eteen
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/8zYzNc -> ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 - ThinkWiki
<elias_a> Paavi2_0: Olen koittanut. Kloonaaminen auttaa muistaakseni jos sen tekee ennen tykin kytkemistä. Jos kone ehtii reagoida tilanteeseen ja sotkea näytön, ainoastaan bootti auttaa.
<elias_a> Paavi2_0: Kyllä se näköjään on samansuuntaista nuo Thinkwikin havainnotkin.
<Paavi2_0> kuulostaa ajurin vajaavaisuuksilta
<Paavi2_0> grandr ja arandr auttavat joskus, jos gnomen tai unityn omat sovellukset kenkkuilevat
<anger> Joko uusi paavi on valittu?
<anger> Irkkaava paavi vieläpä!
<nss> ei twiittaava paavi riittänyt?
<thaurwylth> Tilttaava paavi à la Johannes Paavali II.
<Paavi2_0> !ot | anger, nss, thaurwylth
<lubotu3> anger, nss, thaurwylth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anger> joojoo, tiedettiin että tää kanava on vaan idlaamista varten
<elias_a> No voi röhnä. Epäonnistunut versiopäivitysyritys oli jättänyt kaikki repot Qantalin repoiksi...
<elias_a> Sillä GUI-kilkkeellä koitin päivittää tässä taannoin ja nyt kun komensin komentoriviltä apt-get update ja upgrade niin alkoi hillitön lataaminen.
<elias_a> Toipuuko se tuosta jos käsin korjailee repot oikeiksi?
<anger> elias_a: vanhat paketitko jäi?
<anger> tuoreemmat saa helposti, vaihdat vaan repot uusiin
<anger> downgradettamisesta en osaa sanoa
<Echramath> Kaverin raspi. Selittäkää anomalia http://pastebin.com/h9fXVfmZ
<re-G> mikä anomalia
<Echramath> Siis mun mielestä p1 ja p3 -osioiden koot ei nyt täsmää.
<puhuri> p3:n tiedostojärjestelmä tehty liian pieneksi ja/tai partitiota kasvatettu
<puhuri> ?  eli tiedostojärjestelmä voi olla partitiota pienempi
<puhuri> onko se jostain levyimagesta purettu isomalle kortille?
<Echramath> Ilmeisesti joo.
<re-G> jeps juurikin noin
<puhuri> mutta tuo p1 vaikuttaisi hämärältä overlay-partitiolta
<puhuri> tai siis partitio on oikean kokoinen (?), mutta tiedostojärjestelmä kuvittelee jotain muuta
<Echramath> Se on Chameleon tarkkaan ottaen.
<re-G> onkohan osiotaulua peukaloitu filesysteemin alustamisen jälkeen
<elias_a> anger: Ei kun päivitys keskeytyi johonkin virheeseen ja uudemman version repot jäivät sources.list:iin vaikka päivitystä ei tehty loppuun.
<elias_a> Muokkasin käsin sources.listia ja tuntuu toimivan.
<anger> elias_a: Juu, mullakin on monesti seonnut toi päivittäminen, sitten vaan tullut muokattua sources.list ja hoidettua homma komentoriviltä
<anger> Mitään ongelmia ei ole ollut
<elias_a> No toi kyllä tilttasi myös komentoriviltä.
<elias_a> Pitää odottaa viikonloppua että taas on aikaa kirota :P
<jarnos> Käytän Kaffeinea TV:n katseluun Lubuntussa. Lataako se jotain KDE-kamaa muistiin, kun vielä ohjelman sulkemisen jälkeen se pimentää näytön automaattisesti, jollei hetkeen tee mitään?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-05
<Mirv> paljon mahdollista (jarnos:n kommenttiin)
<Mirv> jos jotain daemoneja vaikka käynnistyy
<anger> elias_a: juu, jos on graafisen kilkkeen kanssa tiltannut aiemmin niin voi olla tuskaa saada komentoriviltäkään toimimaan
<anger> Esim. porukoiden koneella kaatu toi graafinen työkalu ja kesti todella kauan ennen kun sai aptilla korjattua tilanteen
<n1ko> eikö se graafinen kilke ole vaan frontend aptitudelle..?
<anger> Poistelin paketteja ison kasan ja lopulta olikin päivitystä odottanut dpkg jonka asentaminen aukaisi lukot
<n1ko> ja apt:n että aptituden rinnakkaiskäyttö on sellasta, että aina menee vituiksi
<anger> Ai niinkuin että välillä asentelee softaa aptilla ja toisella kertaa taas aptitudella?
<anger> Eikö noi pohjimmiltaan taas ole riippuvaisia dpkg:stä joka hanskaa sitten noi riippuvuudet?
<n1ko> jos kaikki menee kuten strömsössä niin tuskin ongelmia, mutta jos on Tilassa aptituden jäljiltä (tai toistepäin) niin toisella korjaaminen voi aiheuttaa kaikkea hauskaa
<anger> Eli kunhan ei samaan aikaan käytä niin ei tule ongelmia?
<Myrtti> tuskin se aptituden frontendi on
<Myrtti> kun ei aptitude edes tule vakiasennuksessa mukana
<jjo> anger: dpkg ei hanskaa riippuvuuksia millään lailla
<jjo> tai siis toki se ymmärtää niiden päälle, mutta vain siinä suhteessa ettei suostu asentamaan pakettia jos riippuvuudet eivät täyty
<anger> Tota mä meinasinkin, eli apt/aptitude lähinnä noutaa sitten ne riippuvuuden vaatimat paketit
<jjo> aivan
<tommis> mitähän antaa reitittimelle nimeksi
<anger> Reiska
<elias_a> solmu
<elias_a> Ursula
<tommis> aika hyvä
<tommis> nimeän sen ursulaksi
<elias_a> Solmu-Ursula?
<tommis> niä
<tommis> h
<thaurwylth> Karhumeininkiä.
<Mirv> netti-UDS alkaa puolen tunnin päästä http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/FALTff -> UDS March 2013 05 Mar - 06 Mar 2013  | The Summit Scheduler
<paasi> moe, oisko irkkitietäjiä
<paasi> following port failed to bind .... 6667
<paasi> mikä kusee
<paasi> vaikka servu lähteeki kyl pyörii
<paasi> noni nyt toimii
<paasi> sit vaa pientä hienosäätöö
<paasi> :D
<paasi> tai vonkuu tota mut servu pyörii iha hyvi
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-06
<ade> could someone tell me what the error, failed to load amd unicode bin means. i get it every boot but it has no effect on my system.
<thaurwylth> No sehän oli äkäinen vierailu ja vielä jollakin mystisellä vammakielellä.
<n1ko> mitenhän nuo ulkkarit tämän löytää
<thaurwylth> Miksipä eivät löytäisi?
<kirvesAxe> ei täällä +s oo päällä...
<paasi> haloo!!!
<paasi> helppo botti mulle?
<paasi> annan bot lalalaa
<Myrtti> paasi: hä?
<suolakurkku_> o/
<thaurwylth> Mittee?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-07
<paasi> nii että irccii bottia? mites onnistuis
<paasi> onko helpompi tehä winukan päähä vai ubuntuu ?
<anacron> paasi: tutustu vaikka eggdroppiin aluks
<paasi> anacron: tuossa se sivu on ollu jo kolmatta päivää auki selaimessa, en oo vaa saanu luettua läpi kun aina tullu jotain muuta :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-08
<paasi> hei osaaks joku käyttää supybottii?
<thaurwylth> Tekeekö Irssi muuten asetuksia muualle kuin /home/[käyttäjä]/.irssiin tai vastaavaan?
<Echramath> Kuulostais ihmeelliseltä jos tekis.
<Echramath> Paitsi muistiin tietysti.
<anger> kai jotain system wide settingsejä voi olla etc:ssä
<n1ko> mutta eihän käyttäjä voi sinne kirjoittaa
<anger> ei
<Echramath> Eikä ylläpitäjä varmaan irssillä.
<anger> ei
<n1ko> en kyl ihan hahmottanut kysymystä
<n1ko> tässä on varmaan joku oikea kysymys taustalla ja tää oli intro siihen
<anger> Tarkistin, /etc/irssi.conf löytyy
<thaurwylth> Onkohan tuo sitten semmoinen, joka luodaan vain silloin, kun pääkäyttäjäoikeuksilla Irssi asentuu?
<Myrtti> thaurwylth: kui?
<thaurwylth> Ylempänä epäiltiin, että normaalisti käyttäjäoikeuksilla ei Irssi pääse kirjoittamaan /etc:hen mitään.
<Myrtti> näyttäis kuuluvan debian-paketointiin
<Myrtti> mut miks kysyt?
<Paavi2_0> paketista asentaessa dpkg on kopioinut paketista sen irssi.confin /etc:n alle
<Paavi2_0> ja irssi itsessään kirjoittelee vain sinne, minne sillä on tapana ja lupa kirjoitella
<Paavi2_0> jos jompikumpi ehto ei täyty, niin se ei kirjoita
<thaurwylth> Olin kiinnostunut siitä, voiko olla varma Irssin toiminnan säilymisestä pelkästään .irssi turvaan ottamalla, jos siirtää järjestelmän tai jyrää levyn tai sen semmoista.
<Myrtti> no riippuu tietty siitä että mitä skriptejä ja perl-moduuleita on ja missä
<Paavi2_0> jos irssin versio on sama yms., niin henk.koht. asetuksien pitäisi säilyä. tarkasta irssin dokumentit.
<Myrtti> esim. freenoden sasl/ssl tarttee tiettyjä mokkuloita joita ei oletusarvoisesti asenneta
<thaurwylth> Tiedän, että normaalisti systeemien pitäisi toimia, niin kuin olettaisi, mutta myös on menneisyydestä hyvin mystisiä kokemuksia esim. järjestelmäversioiden päivityksestä, joten sama kysyä varmuuden vuoksi.
<Myrtti> joten jos järjestelmän jyrää tms. niin täytyy tietenkin tarkistaa että samat modulit on asennettuna
<Paavi2_0> ~/.irssi on hakemisto, ja jos mitään skriptiä ei ole muualle tungettu, niin periaatteessa sen kopioimisen pitäisi riittää
<Paavi2_0> olettaen, ettei pakettiversiot muutu, ja muistat jyrätä järjestelmän tarjoamat oletusasetukset irssin kohdalla
<thaurwylth> Asia OK.
<anger> thaurwylth: siis tuolla /etc/irssi.confissa on oletusasetukset mitkä tulee siinä paketissa
<anger> Käyttäjät säätää sitten omia asetuksiaan ~/.irssi:ssä
<anger> Voihan toi /etc/irssi.conf sisältö muuttua kun päivität irssin tai vaihdat vaikka toiseen distroon
<thaurwylth> Ei kai muita distroja ole olemassa kanavan nimen perusteella? *hymy*
<Myrtti> Debian
<Myrtti> Debian on aina olemassa.
<thaurwylth> Joskus se isänmurhakin on suoritettava.
<ubuntuu5er> hello
<ubuntuu5er> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s_9Djnri8A
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EmOF8H -> ubuntu firefox tricks - YouTube
<Myrtti> yes?
<ubuntuu5er> nice bot! :)
<ubuntuu5er> eggdrop?
<Myrtti> are you going around the whole Ubuntu IRC channels to advertise your video?
<Myrtti> that's terribly bad manners
<ubuntuu5er> yes :)
<Myrtti> don't.
<Myrtti> it's not only bad manners, but you might set off a freenode utility bot that will kick you off the network for spamming multiple channels.
<ubuntuu5er> :S
<ubuntuu5er> Myrtti, does not like the video?
<Myrtti> I don't care what your video is about, I'm just telling you to stop spamming it around the channels.
<ubuntuu5er> :)
<ubuntuu5er> ok ok
<ubuntuu5er> Myrtti, offtopic channel?
<Myrtti> I'm not going to help you to spread that video.
<Sinuhesieda> Iltaa. Mulla on PokerTH ongelma, en voi/osaa päivittää :-(
<Sinuhesieda> sannooo “Dependency is not satisfiable”  kun yritän (m)asentaa
<Sinuhesieda> Ranteet auki
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-09
<tasata> Mikähän on PokerTH?
<ninnnu> tasata: (netti)pokeri leikkirahalla
<thaurwylth> Eikös masentaminen ole vähän semmoista Naula-kieltä?
<anger> Ranteet auki on kyllä hyvä ohje ongelmaan kuin ongelmaan
<tasata> netti ja leikki samassa lähesvirkkeessä :) Juu ei
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-10
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/AbiWord
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fDgAFP -> 3x11 AbiWord - Viikon VALO #115 | Viikon VALO
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, millä näppäinkombolla ubuntussa saa oletuksella Utf-composen?
<re-G> http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1821466
<hele> +
<puhuri> ctrl-shift-u voi syöttää numerisen koodiidin
<kirvesAxe> puhuri, selvis jo muualta mut kiitti kuitenki :)
<kirvesAxe> pahus kun ei toimi terminaalissa
<aspire> Hei! Olen asennellut Ubuntun juuri koneelle. Ongelmana on, että läppärin näytön kirkkaus ei reagoi säätimeen, vaan näyttö on aina kirkkaana. Voiko asialle tehdä mitään?
<aspire> kone on Acer aspire one 756
<aspire> no joo, koitan jostain katsoa
<thaurwylth> Ollaanpa sitä kiireisiä.
<kirvesAxe> no kesti sentään vartin ennen kuin poistui kanavalta googlettamaan ratkaisua
<paasi> tietääks porukka tääl autosähköist jotai ?
<torde> autosähköistä?
<woltage> 12V tai 24V
<woltage> Seuraava
<Tekno_> no tiiän jotai
<Tekno_> mut älä kysy liian vaikeit, eikä privassa jaksa
<n1ko> woltage: 6v ainoa oikea
<n1ko> eivaa, omassaki kyl 12v
<Tekno_> ite oon raskaankaluston sähköhommia tehny, ja omiin autoihin harrastemieles kaikenlaist
<Tekno_> antaa tulla kysymystä
<Iltsu> mitä sä oot harrastemeles omaa autoo tehny sähkötöitä?
<Tekno_> kaikenlaist
<woltage> n1ko: mauh
<woltage> muah jopa
<thaurwylth> Onkohan muuten missään ajotietokoneissa Ubuntu-pohjainen systeemi?
<Echramath> Oiskohan niitä sellaisen yleisdistron päälle koottu?
<Kilpuri> Tota. Linux on varmasti, mutta miksi olisi Ubuntu?
<Kilpuri> Toisin päin, mitä Ubuntusta olisi jäljellä jos siitä karsisi turhuudet ja laittaisi sen ajosoftan. (vaikka siihen liittäisi grammarin ja jonkun huoltu jutun)
<Kilpuri> Tai miten ne ruiskutuksien säädöt yms. happianturit tarkistetaan korjaamolla, jollain softalla tietysti....
<ninnnu> Ei kyl välttämättä ole edes Linux
<Kilpuri> http://www.obdautodoctor.com/desktop/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/oOCOz8 -> OBDII diagnostic software for Windows and Linux | OBDAutoDoctor
<Kilpuri> En tiedä, että liittyykö tämä mitenkään tähän asiaan. Noissa korjaamoissa on vissiin yleensä Windows
<pesasa> Knoppitietoa: Suomen sähköisen äänestyksen kokeilussa oli asiakaspäässä käytössä tuunattu Knoppix.
<puhuri> sulautetuissa aika usein debian (joten karsittu ubuntu on aika lähellä :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-03
<jaywink> öhh tunnen itseni tyhmäksi, mutta saako thunderbirdiin suomenkielisen spellchekkerin mitenkään?
<jaywink> tb 24.3, ubuntu 13.10 .. ei tunnu mistään löytyvän tai sitten en osaa tehdä oikeita asioita
<knihti> Nuo tuntuu päivittyvän sen verran taajaan, että menevät jatkuvasti rikki, veikkaan ettei ole toistaiseksi saatavilla toimivaa ratkaisua. Itse kyllästyin mm. Firefoxin jatkuvaan päivitysrumbaan ja siirryin käyttämään pitkän tuen ESR versiota.
<tatuus> hoi! onkohan mitään videosoitinta joka toistais idx/sub -tekstit? VLC ei
<ninnnu> mplayer
<tale> mplayer soittaa mitä vaan.
<tatuus> siis subtitles (idx / sub) -no kokeillaan
<tatuus> tänks! SMplayer did it again... en muistanu koko softaa... "VLC:n pauloissa"
<tatuus> 3+ tuntia Gandhia edessä.. Khyyl se jamppa jotakin Linuxia ois varmaan käytelly
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-04
<Putti> Moi! Miten kannattaa osioida ubuntu 13.10 ssd:tä ja normaalia kovalevyä varten? Kannattaisiko /boot osion olla 500mb (ssd) ja swap osio HDD:llä 2000mb? miten muut osiot kannattaisi jakaa? Kiitos!
<Mikaela> Luulen, että /boot kannattaa olla ssd:llä, swapista en tiedä, sitä ei näytetä käyttävän tällä koneella juuri nyt. / kannattaa mahdollisesti olla ssd:llä, /home/sta en ole varma. Kannattaa kuunnella mitä muutkin, kuin minä sanovat, koska en ole asiantuntija, eikä minulla ole ollut ssd:tä koskaan.
<Mikaela> Yhdessä koneessa oli mahdollisuus, että tulisi ssd, mutta pidin sitä liian pienenä valitakseni sen.
<jjo> mä varmaan laittaisin vaan / ssd:lle ja /home:n kiintolevylle, swappi varmaan ssd:lle myös
<Putti> Jes! Kiitos, root osion ajattelinkin laittaa ssd:lle, mutta pitääkö home osio olla erikseen, eikö vain / riitä?
<jjo> mulla ei ole aikoihin ollut kotona erillistä /boot:ia enkä ole kokenut sille tarvettakaan
<Putti> mutta /home:n voisi kyllä laittaa HDD:lle koska tulee ladattua satojen gigojen edestä tavaraa..
<jjo> no siis ei kai sitä erillistä /home:a tarvita, mutta mitä sä sit meinasit sillä tavallisella kiintoelvyllä tehdä?
<Mikaela> /home:n ei tarvitse olla erikseen, mutta minulla on viimeaikoina ollut se aina erikseen. Helpottaa uudelleenasenteluita ja jakelun vaihtoa.
<Putti> mitä mieltä olisitte tästä, ssd: /boot 500mb, / koko loppu tila ja 10000mb tyhjää, ettei levy kuole... HDD: swap  2000mb, /home osiolle loppu tila.
<Putti> Ja onko se /boot -osio siis välttämätön – voi jättää pois?
<jjo>  /boot ei ole välttämätön
<jjo> sitä tarvitaan tietyissä tapauksissa ja joskus sen vaan halutaan olevan olemassa
<Putti> okei, voi siis jättää pois :)
<Mikaela> Asennus kyllä varoittaa siitä.
<Mikaela> /boot tai jokin grub-efi osio tarvitaan, jos koneessa on UEFI. Muuten asennuksen jälkeen ei käynnisty mikään.
<Mikaela> Käännä nuo viestit mielessäsi toisin päin, unohdin laittaa kaksi kauttaviivaa saadakseni tuon läpi.
<Putti> eli sittenkin se boot osio, mutta varmaan se 500 mb on hyvä?
<mjr> riittää se
<Putti> Loppu sitten / osiolle
<Putti> ps. eihän tässä ollut mitään väliä onko osio "logical" vai "primary"?
<Putti> Toivottavasti ei, laitoin nyt kaikki primarynä. Mutta kiitos kaikille auttaneille! :)
<mjr> ei sillä erityisesti, primarynä on ollu tapana laittaa jos ei niitä kauheesti tarvitse
<mjr> jotkut systeemit tarttee boottilevyksi primaryn, linux ei
<czr> alunperin pc-bios tuki vain neljää partitiota per levy. sit joku keksi et ois kiva et ois enemmänkin, niin se toteutettiin laittamalla partition tyypiksi "extended" ja sen alkuun sit uusi partitiotaulu joka määritteli miten se pääpartition sisällä oleva tila jaettiin. näitä sisällä olevia partitioita sit kutsutaan "ei-primaryiksi" tai "logical". näin siis vanhanaikaisessa partitioinnissa. GPT on eri asia.
<czr> teoriassa tuota "sisäkkäistystä" voisi jatkaa useamman tason verran. en muista tukeeko sitä mikään käyttis erityisesti, mut noin teoriassa.
<kirvesAxe> yo dawg, tykkäät kuulemma osioinnista
<knihti> czr: mutta pystyykö wanhanmallisesti osoidun levyn muuttamaan GPT? tai onko se taaksepäin yhteensopiva?
<Mikaela> Pitäisi pystyä, mutta en itse olisi halunnut siirtyä GPT:hen. Windows 8 päätti asiasta puolestani uusimmalla koneella.
<Mikaela> Niin ja se poistaa kaikki osiot. Googletetaampa.
<knihti> Jahas, taas yksi syy lisää olla käyttämättä Win 8..
<Mikaela> Kyllä' http://askubuntu.com/questions/225439/create-a-gpt-on-a-new-volume-during-installation , LIVE-CD:llä Gparted auki ja uusi osiotaulu, advanced ja GPT
<Mikaela> Tällä koneella ei ollut muita käyttöjärjestelmiä. En tiennyt GPT:stä ennen kuin oli liian myöhäistä...
<tatuus> tuo spreadubuntu lentolehtinen... jos sen suomentaa, pitääkö se pdf ladata koneelle ja edit? vai onko suorempi mahdollisuus olemassa sivuilla?
<tatuus> No niin, tein nopeasti perustyön spreadubuntu -julisteelle suomeksi. Voisko joku jatkaa jos missasin jotakin. http://spreadubuntu.org/fi/material/poster/startubuntu-xubuntu-juliste-a4
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-05
<czr> knihti, ei ole järkevää
<czr> teoriassa pitäisi onnistua mut en tiedä mitä kaikki bootmanagerit tykkää kun maailma miten ne sen näkevät muuttuukin yhtäkin
<czr> kirvesAxe, jep. oon täynnä kaikkea turhaa tietoa 20 vuoden takaa
<puhuri> onkohan ideaa mikä muu kuin viallinen piuha voisi selittää tätä: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/963458/clp-310.txt
<puhuri> koetin saada tuota Samsungin CLP-310 -printteriä toimimaan Lubuntu 14.04:ssä - mitään ei tulostu, jäävät vain jonoon
<puhuri> käytössä velhon suosittelema splix-ajuri
<Harriv> rautavialtahan tuo vaikuttaa
<Harriv> itellä oli pätkimisongelmia ethernetissä, syylliseksi paljastui huonosti kiinni ollut verkkokortti
<puhuri> sanoin väärin, katoavat kyllä jonosta - mutta joo, pitää pyytää hankkimaan uusi piuha
<puhuri> muuten kyllä vino toimii ihan kivasti etäapuna - kunhan on ensin saatu netti toimimaan puhelinmenetelmällä (b43 Acerissa on kyllä yksi p****, piuha toimii sentään)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-06
<elias_a> puhuri: Oikaisen hieman eilistä purkaustasi. Acer on kyllä yksi p****.
<elias_a> puhuri: Ei niin minkäänlaista aftersales-tukea ainakaan tiedon muodossa jne.
<elias_a> Suosittelen pysymään erossa.
<mlpug> Eiköhän täältä netistä saa parhaiten (vertais)tukea. Joku ystävällinen on jo kirjoittanut stackoverflow:n tai muualle jo ongelman ratkaisun. Mä en ota muihin tukiin yhteyttä kuin ehkä viimeisenä oljenkortena. Tietysti jos on joku hardishäiriö niin sitten ei vertaistuki auta...
<tasata_> Vertaistuki :)
<elias_a> totta tuokin.
<elias_a> Acerien after sales -laatuun littyy kyllä sekin, että jos kone menee yhden vian takia huoltoon se tulee muiden vikojen kanssa takaisin.
<Kilpuri> on kokemusta
<elias_a> Mitäsmääsanoin! :P
<tabasko_> taitaa lenovot olla parasta linuxille vieläkin. Dellit ja samsungit varauksella
<tabasko_> läppärit
<puhuri> elias_a: ei nyt kaikki, on myös 5 vuotta vanha acerin miniläppäri joka toimii edelleen hyvin tarkoitukseensa eli lasten viihdyttämiseen vaikka on kulkenut yhdellä sun toisella reissulla mukana
<puhuri> mutta poikkeus vahvistaa säännön, taisi maksaa ainkanaan peräti 159€ Gigantin tarjouksessa
<jjo> pilkunviilaus... poikkeus vahvistaa säännön ainoastaan jos sääntö pätee myös poikkeustilanteessa
<Sysi> kaverilla oli tosi hieno acer, hyvillä spekseillä, kiva näyttö eikä pahan näkönenkää
<Sysi> oisko pari kuukautta kulkenu koulurepussa ennenku hajos näyttökaapeli, parisataa pikseliä sekasi näytön oikeassa reunassa
<Sysi> sitte taas vanhemmilla on joskus 2005 hommattu acer joka ei oo paljoa käyny kodin ulkopuolella ja siinä on yllättäen kovalevyki vielä ehjä
<Kilpuri> jaa. minun acer läppäri hajosi ihan kerralla, eikä ollut käynyt kodin ulkopuolella.
<Kilpuri> olisikohan ollut silloin 2v vanha.
<puhuri> tuosta eilen mainitsemastani läppäristä (ja toisesta samaa mallia olevasta) hajosi saranat parin vuoden jälkeen. Kansi purkuun ja epoksia+alumiinia+pop-niittejä niin toiminut vuosikausia hyvin :-)
<pesasa> tabasko_: http://devblog.avdi.org/2013/06/16/linux-has-better-hardware-support-than-os-x/
<pesasa> Lyhyesti: "Linux tukee hyvin ThinkPadeja, joska kehittäjät käyttävät niitä, ja kehittäjät käyttävät niitä, koska ne toimivat hyvin Linuxin kanssa."
<elias_a> pesasa: Aika laittamattomasti sanottu :D
<knihti> ThinkPadia ja Omenaa näyttää jengi käyttävän paljon..
<tale> Thinkpadit on kestäviä, sekä IBM että Lenovon tekemät.
<gildean> mulla on tommonen thinkpad t530, ainut säätö siinä on ollu näyttiksen kanssa
<gildean> mutta se on enemmänkin nvidian kun lenovon syytä
<gildean> siinä on siis nvidian nvs 5400m ja intelin hd5000 tjsp. ja yllättäen optimus ei toiminu suoraan ohjeiden mukaan
<knihti> + Thinkpadissa on "nänni", josta ei pysty luopumaan kun siihen on tottunut :-)
<mlpug> t520 täällä. ihana kone.
<IhqTzup> t410 3g-modeemilla <3
<knihti> t60 nuhapumppu :(
<puhuri> ei piuhan vaihto tepsinyt eikä https://bugs.launchpad.net/cups/+bug/1038695/comments/2 - pitää seuraavaksi kokeilla virrallista usb-hubia väliin
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1038695 in CUPS "Brother HL-1430 left in wrong state after printing in 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<elias_a> puhuri: Äh. Harmittaa puolestasi. Nuo ovat aina aika kinkkisiä ratkaistavia.
<puhuri> etenkin kun etäisyys printteriin on lähes 400 km :-(
<elias_a> Pitkä USB-kaapeli ;-)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-07
<ewalker> Ubuntu 13.10 ilmestyi taas (kuukausi sitten tai sinnepäin) tämä mustaikkuna ilmiö (Lenovo T510, Nvidia) eli kun käynnistää applikaation tai tuo esille niin ikkuna on musta kunnes muttaa ikkunan kokoa. Onko kellään hajua millä asetuksella tän saa kuntoon ?
<ewalker> Sama ilmiö oli joskus takavuosina
<tale> ewalker: Onko se tämä vika: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2128471.html
<tale> ewalker: Ilmeisesti vika korjaantuu, kun nvidian ajurin tilalle vaihtaa nouveau.
<Sysi> saattaa läppärillä syödä vähän akkukestoa, auttaneisko eri versio nvidiasta
<ewalker> tale: ok, mulla on nyt 304.88 nvidian ajuri
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-09
<yousiry> Hello
<yousiry> Good morning
<Mirv> tekohengitin http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Esittely -sivua vähän, kun nuo uudet sivustouudistukset ovat tupanneet olemaan jäissä
<Mirv> pikku vanhentuneisuuksia kuten Pidgin, Evolution, OpenOffice.org :D
<Mirv> 12.04 LTS:stä (tai 14.04) pitäs jaksaa kyllä ottaa kuvakaappauksia vähän enempi, vaikka se live-esittely onkin aika hyvä
<tale> Mirv: Onko halukkaita kirjoittamaan ViikonVALO 14.04:stä?
<tale> http://viikonvalo.fi/
<Mirv> tale: joo voisi onnistua, tarvitsisi l-a:n wikiin ilmeisesti tunnukset ja rekisteröitymisvaihtoehtoa ei siellä näy
<tale> Tunnuksen saa pyytämällä. Spämmi oli pulmana taannoin, automaattinen rekisteröinti on poistettu.
<Mirv> tale: <pyyntö>
<Mirv> vai info@ ?
<Mirv> k-tos
<Tm_T> haluaisin että joku muu kuin minä ottaisi vetovastuun tulevista julkaisutapahtumista (jos sellaisia edes on?), minulla alkaa olla kädet täynnä hajoavan IRC Councilin kanssa
<Tm_T> voin olla hommissa apuna mutta en kykene pitämään lankoja käsissä, liian monta asiaa menossa yhtä aikaa
<Tm_T> kiitos ja anteeksi
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/SVG-edit
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-02
<puhuri> ei ole nyt fw-liitännällä ja 14.04:llä olevaa läppäriä niin en voi testata
<puhuri> unity oli nyt arponut käynnistimen myös ulkoiselle näytölle (piiloutuva) niin ei ulkoisella hiirellä riittänyt vauhti päästä "läpi", levyhiirellä onnistui
<puhuri> windows-yhteensopivuus (randomit UI-muutokset) tuntuu olevan kerta kerralta parempi :-(
 * Mikaela on ollut iloinen Ubuntu MATEn kanssa, joka on nyt myös virallinen maku alkaen 15.04 beta 1:stä
<elias_a> puhuri: Minusta tuntuu keskiraskaan googletuksen jälkeen, että niillä on mennyt jotain solmuun kun ovat uudistaneet sen firewire-stackin.
<elias_a> Voihan sitä tietty kysyä, että kuka sitä tarttee, mutta mulla nyt sattuu olemaan prosumer-tason videokamera, josta ei saa kaapattua kuin firewirellä.
<elias_a> Samaten mua ihmetyttää, että mitähän firewire-audiolaitteiden käyttäjät tekevät...
<puhuri> mulla on vanha delli, 12.04 lubuntulla ja firefirellä..
<puhuri> mutta onhan tuo /c:stä että rikkovat toimivaa
<elias_a> Ei ne varmaan tahallaan, mutta kun kyse on pienen vähemmistön käyttämästä ominaisuudesta, testaus ei ole riittävää.
<elias_a> Pitänee etsiä jokin kanava, jolta voisi saada tukea. Vinkkejä saa keittää.
<elias_a> Ei kun heittää.
<ninnnu> joku Medibuntu tjsp?
<elias_a> Mä taidan koittaa #ubuntustudio-kanavaa ekaksi. En edes muístanut Medibuntua.
<ninnnu> Ubuntustudio saattaa olla parempi
<elias_a> Tiedoksi: firewire-devaajat ovat (olleet) kanavalla #linux1394.
<elias_a> Nyt siellä on jo kovin hiljaista :(
<StockAntenna> eikös 1394 ole kuolon partaalla?
<elias_a> Voi se kuluttajatuotteissa olla mutta ei ammattipuolella.
<elias_a> Joka tapauksessa niitä laitteita on käytössä ihmisillä vielä rutosti, joten kyllä sen olisi hyvä toimia.
<tale> Firewire tarvitsee kaksi laitettta, yhteyden molempiin päihin. Sitten kun maailmassa on enää yksi toimiva Firewire-laite, on se liitäntä kuollut.
<StockAntenna> se vetäytynee ammattilaislaitteisiin jos sitä vielä ammattikäytössä tapahtuu
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Kyllä, mutta siellä ammattipuolellakin käytetään linuxia, etenkin audiolaitteissa.
<StockAntenna> juu
<StockAntenna> ammattipuucee vaan maksaa rahhoo kunnolla
<tale> Mutta elias_a:n huomaama vika lienee vaan puutteellista laadunvalvontaa, tuota kohtaa ei ole testattu niin se on päässyt julkaisuversioon.
<tale> Kai se korjataan kun saa kunnollisen vikailmoituksen tehtyä.
<StockAntenna> Applekin näemmä dumpannut tuon uudesta ammattilaisroskapönttömallistaan
<elias_a> tale: Näyttäisi olevan rikki muissakin distroissa. Käyttö lienee kyllä todella vähäistä.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Niin liitännän?
<StockAntenna> juu, siinä on vain usb3/thunderbolt2/Gb eetteria/hdmi
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Tietääkseni käyttöjärjestelmässä on kuitenkin tuki olemassa.
<StockAntenna> Applea olisin kuvitellut viimeisimmäksi 1394:n hylkääjäksi niiden aseman takia noilla markkinoilla
<StockAntenna> joten käyttistuki ei ole kumma juttu
<anacron> StockAntenna: thunderbolttiin saa firewire adapterin joten ihan järkevä päätös applelta sillä harva sitä oikeasti tarvii enää kun lisälaitepuoli on siirtynyt thunderbolttiin ja sit voi kerää rahaa noista kalliista adaptereista jos joku nyt sitä oikeasti vielä tarvii
<elias_a> puhuri: Pistin IEEE139-käyttäjälistalle kysymyksen ja siihen täydennyksen. Löytyy tuolta kun vähän rullaa sivua alaspäin: http://sourceforge.net/p/linux1394/mailman/linux1394-user/
<elias_a> Kai tässä täytyy nöyrtyä ja kokeilla 12.04:n live-versiolla, että toimisiko se sillä.
<StockAntenna> anacron: okey
<pesasa> Macin kanssahan on _tietenkin_ Thunderbolt-näyttö, jossa on Firewire-liitin.
<anacron> luonnollisesti
<elias_a> No niin. Sovittu Mac-käyttäjäkaverin kanssa että menen testaamaan hänen koneellaan että tunnistuuko tuo kamera OsX:ssä.
<elias_a> Saattaahan se olla rikki sekin.
<kirvesAxe> 0
<kirvesAxe> hups
<raitakalsari> iltaa
<raitakalsari> kaveri löysi roskista tämmösen aspire one läppärin. tässä on jonkun svensin käyttis jossa on adminin salasana
<raitakalsari> saako tätä salasanaa vaihdettua/poistettua?
<Tekno_> ehkä en tekis sitä
<raitakalsari> aattelin kattoa löytyykö tuolta mitää mukavaa tuolta kansioista
<raitakalsari> mut kai sitä vois vaa vetää puhtaan asennuksen sitten tähän
<raitakalsari> oliko xubuntu kevyempi ku lubuntu?
<Tekno_> ei kai
<Tekno_> sanoisin et lubuntu kevyempi
<ninnnu> adminin salasanan saa aina korkattua jos on fyysinen pääsy laitteeseen..
<Echramath> Laita ratpoison
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-03
<elias_a> Firewire-kommellukset jatkuvat. Kävin kaverin luona koittamassa, onko videokameran fw-liitäntä ehjä. Ehjä on. Tunnistui niin Ubuntu-pohjaisessa elementaryOS:ssa kuin wintöötissäkin.
<elias_a> Molemmissa testikoneissa oli sisäinen firewire.
<elias_a> Mahdollisiksi virhelähteiksi jää 2 eri PCMCIA-firewire -sovitinta sekä kaapeli. Kaverin kaapeli oli molemmista päistä pieni 6-pinninen.
<elias_a> Nyt sitten koittamaan vanhaa rautaa ElementaryOS:lla josko siinä olisi jokin sellainen ehjää joka on Ubuntussa rikki...
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-04
<jermu222> heips, täält varmaa löytys apuu ubuntun käyttöön?
<arsson> Monesti on löytynyt.
<Mikaela> ja varmemmin sitä on löytynyt, kun on kertonut millaista apua tarvitsee :)
<jermu222> jees eli shell scriptingii tarvis apuu, alottelija kun oon
<jermu222> käytännös perusteet tiiän ja yritin mahd yksinkertasen tehä ite mut eihän se vaan toimi xd
<Mikaela> millainen ongelma on? Jos se liittyy itse skriptiin niin sen voisi kai pastettaa vaikkapa http://pastie.org/ ettei tule tulvaa kanavalle
<jermu222> eli tällane TODELLA yksinkertanen, oon erilaisii variaatioita yrittäny mut ilmeisesti en vaan jotain ymmärrä
<jermu222> http://pastie.org/10000307
<Mikaela> sinulla on kaikissa lainausmerkeissä jokin ihmeellinen merkki ":n tai ':n sijaan ja se vaikuttaisi olevan vikana
<jermu222> hmm siis ainakin noilla samoilla merkeillä nuo kopioidut scriptin ovat toimineet
<Mikaela> lisäksi myös suositellaan, että käytettäisiin "#!/usr/bin/env bash":ia "/bin/bash":n sijaan siltä varalta, että bash on jossakin muualla tai käyttäjä on rakentanut bashin lähdekoodista jonnekin /usr/local/:iin tai vastaavaa. env katsoo ymmärtääkseni $PATH-muuttujaa
<Mikaela> ":n ja ':n ero on muuten, että ":n laitetut muuttujat laajenevat
<Mikaela> ja minusta näyttää, ettet tallenna tuota luettua tekstiä minnekään vaan aina tulee "You did it correctly" vaikka kirjoittaisi cat
<jermu222> eli sillä on sitten enemmänkin väliä käytetäänkö " vai '
<Mikaela> tässä tapauksessa ei ole väliä, mutta jos haluat muuttujia käyttää niin on väliä
<jermu222> siinä tavallaa onkin ongelma että mitä tahansa kirjotit niin sama vastaus
<jermu222> en ilmeisesti käsitä myöskään aivan täysin noita $ variaatioita
<ninnnu> tossa pitäs olla "read answer" eikä "read"
<ninnnu> ja noi vertailut on vähän jänniä sh:ssa
<jermu222> eli ymmärtääks toi nyt käytännössä automaattisesti sen vastauksen et sitä ei tarvii millään tavalla erikseen määritellä?
<ninnnu> no se oikea vastaus on tuolla if [ $answer = "dog":ssa
<jermu222> eli käytännössä ainut mikä tuosta kohtaa puuttuisi on se answer?
<ninnnu> Tuossa muodossa (jos se ny oikeasti toimis oikein) vertaillaan aina "dog" == "dog", riippumatta syötteestä
<ninnnu> on siinä jotain muutakin pielessä
<Mikaela> minusta ne ovat nuo ihmeelliset lainausmerkit tuon puuttuvan answerin lisäksi ja sen ensimmäisen answerin ei kai tarvitsisi olla siellä
<ninnnu> joo
<jermu222> lisäämällä answer sain kyllä toimimaan, mutta en nyt silti ole aivan varma käsitinkö asiaa täysin
<ninnnu> noi hihistely-lainausmerkit rikkoi
<ninnnu> jermu222: No jossain kohtaa kun koodi liikku pastieen ":stä tuli ”
<ninnnu> lisäksi =-merkkejä pitäs olla kaks
<jermu222> eli miksi == eikä = ?
<ninnnu> == tuppaa olemaan vertailu, = on sijoitus
<ninnnu> kaikissa yleisissä ohjelmointikielissä
<Mikaela> en ole varma valaiseeko https://gist.github.com/Mikaela/4c1be84a6992e08bc584 yhtään noiden heittomerkkien ja lainausmerkkien eroja
<ninnnu> Tietty esim. ADA:ssa = on vertailu
<jermu222> eli käytännössä ' riittää?
<Mikaela> niin kauan kun et ala heittelemään sinne muuttujia niin kyllä
<Mikaela> https://gist.github.com/Mikaela/4c1be84a6992e08bc584#file-ulostulo_ei_x-txt laitoin toisenkin tiedoston, jossa ehkä näkyy selkeämmin
<jermu222> ahaa, eli muuttujan kanssa ei käytetä heittomerkkejä ollenkaan?
<Mikaela> muuttujan kanssa käytetään lainausmerkkejä jos halutaan muuttujan laajenevan eli $KELLO muuttuu date-komennon ulostuloksi $(komento) ovat sisäkkäisiä komentoja ja välillä näkee myös muotoa `komento`, jota ei tosin enää suositella
<Mikaela> eli tuossa esimerkissäni tervehdittiin käyttäjää katsomalla mitä "whoami" sanoo
 * Mikaela tooivoo olevnsa edes jotenkuten ymmärrettävissä
<jermu222> okei ehkä sain vähän kiinni, eli jos haluaisin vaikka tehdä html otsikon korvikkeen, tarvitsen määrittää esim title="chair" , käytän $title ja saan tämän paikalle tuon chair sanan
<jermu222> vai tarvitsiko juuri tuossa $title käyttää heittomerkkejä?
<Mikaela> $title tarvitsee lainausmerkit
<Mikaela> koska se on muuttuja
<Mikaela> anteeksi, en seurannut ja toisaalla huomasin tehneeni erään aika suuriluokkaisen virheen ja ihmettelin sitä
<jermu222> as
<jermu222> asia selvä, ehkä pääsen vähän paremmin alkuun
<jermu222> kiitos neuvoista
<Mikaela> eipä kestä, toivottavasti ymmärsit jotakin. en todellakaan osaa selittää mitään
<jermu222> kyllä tästä jotain ainakin irtosi!
<Mikaela> :)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-06
<Mikaela> Oliko Ubuntu siirtymässä jossakin vaiheessa Waylandiin? https://github.com/jonls/redshift/issues/55 on pyyntö wayland tuen lisäämiselle ja koskee toistaiseksi vain Jollaa ja mietin hajoaako Ubuntukin redshiftin kanssa.
<Mikaela> tukipyyntö fb:ssä https://www.facebook.com/ubuntusuomi/posts/10152698860031088
<Echramath> Vielä muistaisi jotain gui-neuvoja...
<ramla> Ei kai tässä ole enää sitä komentorivikikkailua
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-07
<ubuntu3> moro, tarvisin apuu emailin lähettämisessä bash scriptin kautta linux ubuntussa, oiskohan jollain kokemusta?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Pandoc
<puhuri> Viime syksynä tykästyin pandoc:iin. Suurin osa menee ihan oletuksilla ja jos sitten on ihan pakko säätää pdf:n layoutin yksityiskohtia niin voi tunkea latexia väliin
<puhuri> How to convert Word docx into clean html: docx[libreoffice]→docbook[pandoc]→markdown[emacs]→markdown[pandoc]→html[xclip]→[CMS/html editor]
<puhuri> 0 replies 1 retweet 0 favorites
<puhuri> (sori, tuli tuokin mukaan)
<puhuri> juuri teen opetusmateriaalia, niin saa sitten samasta tekstin html:nä moodleen per tehtävä ja kokonaisena sitten yhden pdf:n.
<puhuri> ubuntu3: on, kerrotko tarkemmin mitä haluat
<puhuri> oletuksena ubuntu 14.04:n MTA (exim4) ei lähetä postia koneen ulkopuolelle, mutta sen voi konfiguroida lähettämään ns. smarthostin kautta jos kone on aina samassa verkossa
<puhuri> tämän jälkeen esim. mailx-komennolla saa lähetettyä
<Mikaela> Pandoc ♥
<ubuntu3> eli tarkoituksena oli kirjoittaa scripti jonka suorittamalla pystyisi lähettämään sähköpostin tiettyyn osoitteeseen. Myöhemmin siihen tarkoitukseen että kyseisen scriptin voisi automatisoida lähettämään jtn tiettyä juttua tiettynä ajankohtana
<puhuri> ubuntu3: onko kone aina samassa verkossa? Tämä vaikuttaa ratkaisuun aika paljon.
<ubuntu3> tämä kone mistä yritän tätä tehdä on aina samassa verkossa
<puhuri> eli verkossa on joku sähköpostipalvelin? Voiko koneesta jo nyt lähettää sähköpostia?
<puhuri> kokeile: mailx -s testiviesti oma.sahko@posti.os
<puhuri> (kirjoita tekstiä ja Crtl-D)
<ubuntu3> forumeja lukiessa selvisi että jokin tarvitaan, joten latasin siis koneelle jonkun
<ubuntu3> tuon jälkeen tulee riville Cc:
<ubuntu3> ja kyseinen ohjelma jonka latasin taisi olla komennolla sudo apt-get install mailutils
<puhuri> sori, mailx-versioita on monta. Paina vain enter siihen CC:n kohdalle (jätä tyhjäksi)
<ubuntu3> eli mitä tällöin pitäisi tapahtua? käytännössä mitä tuo Cc meinaa?
<puhuri> CC: on meilin Carbon Copy-kenttä eli kenelle muille lähetetään sama sähköposti
<ubuntu3> ahaa selvä, mutta viestiä ei kuitenkaan tule spostiin
<puhuri> mitä sanoo: sudo mailq
<ubuntu3> Mail queue is empty
<puhuri> näkykö komennolla: "ls -l /var/mail" tiedosto, jonka nimi on sama kuin käyttäjätunnuksesi ja päiväys tuore (kokeiluhetki)?
<ubuntu3> ilmoittaa vain että total 0
<ubuntu3> vaikuttaakohan se mitenkään että tuo mail on /etc/alternatives/mail eikä /usr/bin/mail
<puhuri> ei, ilmeisesti sinulla on konfiguraatio jotenkin asetettu, mutta ei toimi kunnolla
<puhuri> katsos mitä dialogia tarjoaa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<puhuri> siitä kannattaisi valita "lähetys smarthostin kautta, ei paikallista sähköpostia"
<ubuntu3> ''package 'exim4-config' is not installed and no information is available"
<puhuri> eli sitten sulla on joku muu MTA asennettuna kuin exim4 (tai ei ollenkaan)... - mun pitää nyt mennä niin en ehdi enempää =>
<ubuntu3> jees no kiitti anyway
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-08
<tale> Eikös Ubuntussa exim4 on asennettu vakiona? Eli eilisessä oli vikana vain ettei paketti exim4-config ollut asennettuna?
<Mikaela> täälläkin voisi kai mainita, että tuo wikin koneita ilman käyttöjärjestelmää ei anna oikein toimivaa listaa ja Suomessa ei kuulema saa myydä tietokoneita ilman käyttöjärjestelmää http://foorumi.linux.fi/t/tietokoneita-ilman-kayttojarjestelmaa/1681
<tale> Kyllä minä olen ostanut monta tietokonetta ilman käyttöjärjestelmää. Liikkeet jotka kokoavat koneen osista myyvät koneen ilman käyttöjärjestelmää.
<StockAntenna> entäs läppäri ilman käyttistä?
<hyde> Jaa mistä voi ostaa, vai? (en tosin tiedä vastausta)
<tale> Läppäreillekin oli kotimainen kauppa, jossa runkoon sai valita haluamansa osat ja muistaakseni ilman käyttöjärjestelmää.
<tale> Tiedä onko sitä kauppaa enää.
<Mikaela> hyde: liityit myöhäään, etkä tainnut nähdä 2015-03-08 11:47:20+0200 < Mikaela> täälläkin voisi kai mainita, että tuo wikin koneita ilman käyttöjärjestelmää ei anna oikein toimivaa listaa ja Suomessa ei kuulema saa myydä tietokoneita ilman käyttöjärjestelmää http://foorumi.linux.fi/t/tietokoneita-ilman-kayttojarjestelmaa/1681
<Mikaela> onko noilla liikkeillä verkkokauppoja ja onko niitä mainittu missään?
<ramla> mikäköhä miun wlanissani on vikana, puhelimella kyllä verkko toimii, mutta ubuläppäri ei yhistä
<ramla> sen sijaan listassa näkyy kyllä kaikki naapurien wlanit
<tale> ramla: Sinun WLAN on pois päältä.
<ramla> tuskin on. sininen valo palaa antenni-ikonin päällä ja rfkill list sanoo joka paikkaan "no"
<tale> ramla: En tiedä mikä on rfkill, mutta jos läppärisi ei näytä sinun tukiasemasi verkkoa, silloin se WLAN ei ole päällä.
<tale> ramla: Ehkä tukiasema on palannut tehdasasetuksiin, ja WLAN SSID on vaihtunut?
<tale> ramla: Katso siitä tukiasemasta mikä sen tarjoaman Wifi-verkon nimi on, ja koita yhdistää siihen.
<ramla> tale: ssid on siis sen nimi? ei ole tehdasasetuksia, puhelimeni on kyllä samassa verkossa kuin ennenkin, ei yhdistele itsekseen uusiin
<tale> ramla: Onko puhelin Wifi-verkossa vai 3G:ssä?
<ramla> olen yrittänyt yhistää olemassaolevaan tallennettuun verkkoon ja erikseen kirjotella nimen ja salasanan uusiksi
<ramla> kyllä se on wifissä
<ramla> mutta tuoko on sitte käyttäytymismalli ubuntulla, että listassa näytetään ne verkot mihin ei ole yritetty yhdistää koska salasanaa ei ole tallennettuna, vaikka ne olisi viimeksi nähty viikkoja sitten?
<ramla> monta reboottia välissä
<tale> Riippuu listasta, mutta se tavallinen network manager näyttää ne Wifi-verkot joiden signaali on havaittavissa.
<ramla> no tuo lista mikä tray-ikonia klikkaamalla näkyy. en tiedä muista listoista
<tale> ramla: Selvitä nyt mikä on sen sinun Wifi-verkkosi nimi eli SSID.
<ramla> oiskohan tähä wlanin yhistämiseen jotakin softaa josta saattas saada jotaki virheilmotusta esimerkiksi ulos siitä syystä miksi tuo ei yhistä haluttuun verkkoon
<ramla> http://i.imgur.com/ybWnznK.png
<tale> ramla: Onko tuo "bit trip cyclist" sinun Wifi-verkkosi?
<ramla> no on.
<ramla> ps. olen ollut aikasemmin tuolla läppärillä yhteydessä siihen verkkoon kyllä
<tale> ramla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Scan_for_Wireless_Network
<ramla> no, eipä tuollakaa keinoin mitää virheilmotuksia tule, dhclient ei vaan sano mitään eikä lopeta itseään
<tale> ramla: Näyttikö scan sinun wifi-verkkosi?
<ramla> ei näyttänyt
<tale> ramla: Näyttikö scan muiden verkkojen nimiä?
<ramla> kyllä
<ramla> kaivoin puhelimella verkon mac-osotteen ja taajuuden
<tale> Onpas merkillistä. Katsoitko Wifi-tukiasemasi asetuksista mikä on SSID ja salasana?
<ramla> luotan että se ssid ja salasana on ne mitkä olen asettanut kun puhelinkin osaa sinne yhistää
<tale> ramla: Älä luota. Tarkista.
<ramla> kyllä ne on samat
<ramla> jaa-a, jännittävää
<ramla> tuossa pari päivää sitte iha vahingossa buuttasin ton boksin virtajohdon irrotuksella kun olin jo todennut ton ongelman läppärillä mutta en ollu jaksanu selvittää asiaa
<ramla> nyt buuttasin sen tarkotuksella ja läppäri yhisti ittensä heti.
<ansa> tulee mieleen että ehkä ubuntussa ei ole maavalinta kohdallaan langattoman verkon suhteen ja boksi on arponut kanavan 12 tai 13 käyttöön, mitkä ei oo maailmalla yleisesti sallittuja
<ramla> ansa: kuulostaa erittäin osuvalta analyysiltä, jos en väärin muista niin ennen boksin buuttaamista tuo signaalikäppyrä oli tuossa 12 ja 14 välissä. :-D http://i.imgur.com/PSjjFUz.png
<pesasa> "Puhelin on saanut tartunnan Poista virus nyt" :-)
<puhuri> meidän titu-ihminen poltti päreensä noihin https://twitter.com/TimoSalin/status/573887835679420417
<Mikaela> taidampa ymmärtää kyseistä ihmistä
<Mikaela> välillä tuntuu vaikealta uskoa, että joku klikkaisi noita, mutta kun minun piireissäni ei taida niin paljon olla peruskäyttäjiä
<Echramath> Toi nettimainostus on kyllä ihan kummallista kun on tottunut printtimediassa että niissä on joku roti
<Echramath> Ei joku sanomalehti julkaise väärinkirjoitettuja pornopalvelumainoksia
<puhuri> luulisi tosiaan, että ei olisi goolen etu saastuttaa androideja
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-07
<netman87> onkos mtn hajua onkos RPi:ssä rautapakkausta h264:lle?
<netman87> mx:  omxh264enc: OpenMAX H.264 Video Encoder
<netman87> elikkäs siinä on
<masterj_> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=49868
<masterj_> melkonen mode foorumilla, liekkö kaikki kirjoitukset tyyliä otsikko ei kerro
<StockAntenna> jahas nyt sitten This computer will no longer receive Google Chrome updates eli loppu tuli
<Mikaela> ne lopettivat ei-32-bittisten tuen, mutta jos kone tukee 64-bittistä niin kannattaa asentaa jos pystyy
<masterj_> eikö ne lopeta vanhempien ubuntujen esim. 12.04 tuenki
<aq2> 12.04 tuki loppuu 2017
<aq2> jos muistan oikein
<Mikaela> puhe oli Google Chromesta
<aq2> Ei nyt ainakaan vielä
<aq2> 32-bittisellä läppärilläni käytän chromiumia.
<aq2> flashiäkään en ole tarvinnut siinä kun youtube pyörii nykyään ilmankin
<masterj_> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=50264.msg384975#msg384975
<aq2> Eihän se mikään ihme ole
<aq2> Kaikki tuki kaikille laitteille loppuu joskus, mutta mitään ajankohtaa siinä ei tietenkään mainita.
<masterj_> niinhän se menee mutta toi tuen loppuminen 32-bittisille oli vähän yllättävä
<aq2> olihan se
<aq2> en oikein mitään syytäkään siihen näe
<masterj_> google kosii laitevalmistajia ;)
<aq2> no toi on totta
<StockAntenna> kyllä tässä vielä vuosi mennään kivasti tällä 12.04:llä
<StockAntenna> Chrome vaan alkaa rappeutua
<ansa> laskeskelin että on tainnut 10 vuotta olla 64-bittinen desktoppi käytössä
<pesasa> Toi 32-bittisen Chromen tuen loppuminen kai koski vaan Linuxia? Kun laitevalmistajat lykkäävät jatkuvasti noita alitehoisia 32-bittisiä Winkkari-läppäreitä.
<aq2> joo.
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Joku este vaihtaa Chromiumiin?
<ninnnu> Netflix?
<aq2> niin joo
<masterj_> https://addons.tvaddons.ag/show/script.program.androidnetflix/
<masterj_> koditv:llä netflixiä ;)
<StockAntenna> pesasa: eipä ole, joutunee tekemään noin
<StockAntenna> sinällään harmi että on tullut laitettua tähän 32 Upuntu koska saman koneen vangittu käyttis on 64
<masterj_> https://youtu.be/WnhzTZ-MuFo
<masterj_> jännä asennusohjelma
<puhuri> näköjään jotain muutakin ärsyttää hyppivät ikkunat niin tuli confirmed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1426328
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1426328 in unity (Ubuntu) "Undocking laptop moves windows to different workspaces they were originally" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-09
<jerkkq> Hei
<Hejkki> moikka. onko jossaki myymälä josta saa ubu tu tabletin?
<Hejkki> kokemuksia tabluista?
<sivir> enpä ole asiaan niin perehtynyt, mutta jotenkin olis muistikuva että ei niitä vielä ole
<sivir> olikohan M10 tulossa ja se olisi ensimmäinen virallinen ubuntu tablet
<sivir> tosin en tiedä onko se siis täydellä ubuntulla vai ubuntu touch
<sivir> toki varmaan saa asennettua joihinkin tabletteihin, mutta varmaan yhteensopivuusongelmia paljon
<sivir> http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet/devices
<Hejkki> no onko iso ero käytännössä? varmaa touch helpompi tabletis?
<sivir> olikohan nexus 5 ja nexus 7 ubuntu touch tuettujen listalla
<Hejkki> voikai sillä touchillaki desktoppisoftia ajaa?
<sivir> uskoisin, mutta en ole ihan varma
<sivir> hieman nihkeästi löytyy googlestakin, kun löytyy vaan muiden kysymyksiä aiheesta :D
<Hejkki> heh
<Hejkki> oon tympääntyny nyt kahteen asiaan viimepäivinä
<Hejkki> androidiin ja asukseen
<Hejkki> kaatuu joku softa koko aika androidissa ja asus laitevikaa täynnä
<Hejkki> jopa muissa androideissa kaatuu softat jatkuvasti ja moniajo surkea
<Hejkki> mullon ollu 3 ero asus tablettia ja kaikissa eri laitevikaa
<ninnnu> Mulla loppui Androidin ostaminen kun pakasta vedetty laite kettuili kuinka olen likainen kuluttaja enkä sen takia saa tehdä asioita Y ja Z (..ilman että hyväksikäytän laitteen tietoturvareikiä..)
<sivir> itseä harmittaa kun tuli aikoinaan hankittua tuollainen minix x8-h
<sivir> android tv käytössä ei oo niin hyvä miltä aluksi voi kuulostaa
<Hejkki> wifi ei toiminu kunnolla ekassa. pätkii ja katkoo yhteyttä.
<sivir> toki kodi pyörii, mutta se pyörii millä tahansa muullakini - joku vähävirtainen htpc olis ollu järkevämpi vaihtoehto/vanha läppäri mediakäyttöön
<sivir> android nettiselaus on kaamea kokemus vaika on näppäimistö ja hiiri
<Hejkki> tokassa hitautta hirveesti ku takuu umpeni
<Hejkki> kolmannessa nyt kosketusnäyttö ei reagoi
<sivir> ainakin asus tf700t infinityssä ubuntu touch rullaa toimivan näköisesti
<Hejkki> eiks noi nexus 5 ja 7 o jo vanhaa mallia
<sivir> tai eipä niinkään
<sivir> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Hejkki> sivir: just tf700t oli joskus mulla. iha sikahidas takuun umpeuduttua
<Hejkki> vaikka nollasin
<sivir> jeh, veljellä taitaa galaxy tab 10 3 olla, siinäkin piti rootata, poistaa ylimääräiset samsungin paskat
<sivir> lisätä swap osio käyttöön
<sivir> yms, kun ihan peruskäytöllä oli muisti ihan täynnä vaikka laitteeseen ei oltu asennetukaan paljoa mitään
<Hejkki> swap kuulostaa hyvältä. mut ruuttaus ei
<sivir> hehe, eipä muuten saanut samsungin rojuja pois ja muokkailtua järjestelmää toimivammaksi :(
<sivir> 260e näyttäisi olevan hintaa tuolla uudella M10 ubuntu tabletilla
<sivir> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-everything-you-need-to-know
<sivir> sitä aikaa odotellessa, että ei tarvitse enää miettiä millä softalla rauta pyörii, kun voidaan ottaa vain yhteys omaan virtuaalikoneeseen laitteella kuin laitteella, tai kuljetetaan mukana esim avaimenperässä usb 3 muistia jossa käyttöjärjestelmä
<sivir> ms kyllä ottanut harppauksia tuohon suuntaan, kun se microsoft-käyttäjätili sidoksissa omaan käyttöjärjestelmääsi, voit palauttaa mm salasanan laitteeseesi sähköpostilla? yms pelottavuuksia
<Hejkki> joo huh
<sivir> paritetaan myös niihin pilvipalveluihin
<sivir> eniten ahdistaa vaan se, että naitetaan ihmiset ilmaistuotteisiin ja maksuna on yksityisyys
<sivir> oon valmis maksamaan palveluista, jos tiedot ei leviäis tai niitä käytettäisi hyväksi
<Hejkki> haluaisin sademetsään. ei mitää tekniikkaa
<Hejkki> jaamut... onhan täälä
<sivir> mutta tosiaan tablettiasiaan, noitahan on ihan pc raudalla "hybridilaitteita"
<sivir> eli joissa on kosketusnäyttö ja sit ihan perus läppärirautaa
<sivir> halvimmat taitaa olla 300e? luokkaa
<Hejkki> jooh
<Hejkki> joo mut ei viittis ostaa windowsia ja laittaa rahaa siihen jos ei käytä
<Hejkki> ja en tiiä löytyykö sademetsästä noita hybridejä
<sivir> :-D
<Hejkki> tästä ei nimittäi pitkästi ole sademetsään
<sivir> ootkos missäpäin maailmaa
<elias_a> Hejkki: Tulit sitten kertomaan että olet jossain muualla? :D
<sivir> http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-Processor-Touchscreen-Bluetooth-Refurbished/dp/B00ZGP9X8E/ref=as_at?tag=mak041-20&linkCode=as2& hmm olis kyllä kiva päästä kokeilemaan ubuntua tuollaisella laitteella
<elias_a> Hejkki: Etkö tullut naapurin kanssa toimeen? Vai veikö naapuri naisesi? Vai lähdit reissuun ja jäit syystä x sille tielle?
<sivir> emännältä löytyis surface pro 4, mutta en kehtaa sillä leikkiä :(
<elias_a> Mikäs kanava tämä onkaan kun näin paljon kiroillaan?
<elias_a> Check - ubuntu-fi
<Hejkki> olen vaimon kanssa perussa lomalla, 3kk. mukavaa käydä "toriöta" ostaas joka ruoka aines eri myyjältä ja kattoa etteivät vedätä
<elias_a> Hejkki: Pitäkää hauskaa.
<Hejkki> heh kiitti
<elias_a> Silti muistuttaisin, että tämä on Ubuntun virallinen tukikanava. Kaikki esim. julkaistaan web-sivulla.
<elias_a> Hejkki: Niin että onko tullut saatua viime päivinä? :P
<Hejkki> heh
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-10
<masterj_> miksihän tuo avainnipun salasanan kysely hyppii kokoajan ruudulle, voiko jostain kattella mikä ohjelma sitä haluaa käyttää
<motalb> masterj_: eikö siitä kysely ikkunasta ilmene mikä prosessi sitä kysyy?
<motalb> ainakin vuosia sitten ilmeni
<hahlo> htop
<masterj_> eipä siinä näy mitään
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-11
<tale> Mistä 16.04 Ubuntun betan saan ladattua? Asennustaltion siis.
<Mikaela> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ luulisin
<aq2> Mitä etsitään?
<tale> Mikaela: joo, tuolta se löytyi. Suuri kiitos.
<Mikaela> :)
<StockAntenna> ilmeisesti Gmaps ei osaa näyttää sitä 3d-moodia Linuxissa?
<aq2> Mikä selain?
<Echramath> Kyllä mulla toimii chromiumissa
<Echramath> Firefoxissa myös
<StockAntenna> CHrome ja Chromium
<StockAntenna> liekö sit liian paska näytönohjain
<aq2> Omituista
<Echramath> Luulis että noin rumia taloja rendaa prossullakin mutta ehkä ei
<Echramath> Tääkin on 8600 GT + nVidian poroajuri, ei siis haitekkia
<StockAntenna> gearthissa rendaavat nätisti
<StockAntenna> ja sehän ei myöskään kaikissa koneissa toimi
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-12
<Guest46541> sser
<jerkkq> Heips
<aq2> Moi
<jerkkq> Onko tosiaan, että Ubuntua ei tarvitse uudelleenkäynnistää ohjelman asennuksen jälkeen (apt-get)
<aq2> On.
<aq2> Kernelin päivitykset apt-get upgradella ovat ainoa poikkeus. Minä en kovin usein sitä päivitäkkään kun ei sillä ole työpöytäkäytössä mitään väliä.
<aq2> Eli jos päivitettävissä paketeissa on linux-jotain niin sitten vaatii uudelleenkäynnistyksen. Mutta silloinkaan ei tarvitse heti käynnistää uudelleen vaan silloin kun sattuu huvittamaan.
<jerkkq> OK
<jerkkq> Hirttää tuo putty ubuntulla..
<jerkkq> Aha tuo ssh olikin nuin helppo
<jerkkq> Heips
<jerkkq> Miten mää saan Ubuntun toistamaan linjatulon äänen kaiuttimista?
<aq2> Ainakin mulla se toimii ihan oletuksena
<jerkkq> Mulla ei oo pienintäkään elonmerkkiä kaiuttimissa
<jerkkq> Asetukset --> Ääni näyttää, että ääni kuitenkin tulee line in:niin
<aq2> Ja siellä ei ole muita asetuksia?
<aq2> Omituista
<jerkkq> Ei
<jerkkq> Ei anna valikkoa oikealla hiirennäppäimellä siitä linjasisääntulosta
<jerkkq> pactl load-module module-loopback
<jerkkq> Tuolla saan ääntä hirveän surinan kera, mitä WIndows ei tee
<jerkkq> Eikun pitää pitää äänet äänilähteestä tapissa ja Ubuntusta sisääntulosta prosentti pari ja outputti tappiin
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-13
<Iltsu> onks toi toi aikasemmin mainittu asennustaltio iha oikee sana
<sivir> kuulostaa vanhalta käännökseltä, mutta asennustaltio on tuttu ainakin debianin puolelta
<sivir> jostain syystä tulee varttuneempi henkilö mieleen, jos käyttää asennustaltio sanaa :D
<sivir> eipä tuu äkkiseltään mieleen korvaavaa sanaa
<sivir> asennusmedia? asennuskuva asennuslevy
<sivir> taltio sanana kai on vähän kuin nidos tai tallenne, eli jokin joka sisältää dataa/infoa jne
<Qurre> Päivää
<Qurre> Iltaa
<Iltsu> no hei
<Qurre> Eloa! \o/
<Qurre> Osaisko joku miestä mäessä,  yrittäny viime viikot ubuntu pohjasia distroja asentaa toshiban (sattelite L650-12F) läppäriin, aina bootloaderin jälkeen ei asennu, vaan tulee musta ruutu vilkkuvalla alaviivalla. Nomodeset ja mitkään muut kikat ei auta , ainoa mitä saan tietoon on kun laittaa acpi=off, niin system wakeup disabled  by ACPI
<Qurre> Mutta senkin jälkee ei mitään ja vilkkuva alaviiva.
<mjr> puuttuukohan siitä pae-tuki
<Qurre> Saako sitä jotenki päälle vai ei?
<mjr> hmh, onks toi 64-bittinen laite?
<mjr> ja yritätkö asentaa 32-bittistä ubuntua?
<Qurre> En, ja on 64
<Qurre> Atin näyttiksellä
<mjr> okei, no ei se sitten voi olla pae-kysymys jos molemmat on 64-bittisiä
<Qurre> Ja kubuntussa, lubuntussa, xubuntussa, opensusessa ja ubuntumatessa sama juttu
<mjr> mut siis tuleeko ongelma asennettuun järjestelmään bootattaessa vai eikö asennin itsekään käynnisty?
<mjr> ootko kokeille server-asenninta?
<aev> Ootko tarkastanut cheksummit ennen asennusta? Ootko suorittanut asennuksen dvd:ltä vai usb:ltä?
<Qurre> Usbilta ja md5sum on ollu kunnos
<Qurre> mjr: kuis se onnistuu?
<jjo> Qurre: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<mjr> toi joo
<mjr> se käyttää debianin tekstipohjaista asenninta, aattelin että jos on jotain ongelmia sen live-asentimen näyttiskäsittelyn kanssa niin sitä vois kokeilla
<mjr> (ja sit jos se asentuu niin pähkäillä sen jälkeen jos X:ssä on ongelmia)
<elias_a> Sanokaas, millä live-imagen saisi käynnistymään vanhassa Thinkpad T23:ssa. Pitäisi päästä käpistelemään sen levyä gpartedilla.
<elias_a> nonpae-kernel pitäisi olla.
<Qurre> 14.04.4 lts vai 15.10?
<elias_a> Ihan sama kun tarve on gpartedin käyttö, kuten kirjoitin.
<elias_a> 256 megan muistilla pitäisi saada käynnistettyä jokin live-image, jotta saa käpisteltyä osioita.
<Iltsu> ite varmaan tos tilantees nyppäisin levyn irti ja hoitaisin homman paremmal koneel
<elias_a> Vastatkaapa nyt kysymykseen eikä sen ohi.
<elias_a> Iltsu: Montako 3,5 tuuman IDE-levyjä tukevaa parempaa konetta sinulla on nurkissa?
<jjo> elias_a: Qurre varmaan kyseli itselleen tuota...
<elias_a> jjo, Qurre: Hups. Sori. :)
<aev> Itellä on ollut usb-asennusta kanssa joskus ongelmia. Sen takia suosin dvd-asennusta, mikäli se on mahollista.
<jjo> elias_a: oletko sä kokeillut system rescue cd:llä?
<jjo> siinä on ainakin aika kevyt desktoppi
<elias_a> Koitan just boot-repair -diskiä.
<elias_a> jjo: Hyvä ehdotus tuo system rescue cd.
<Iltsu> elias_a, eikunii :D totta
<elias_a> Iltsu: Juuri niin :D
<Iltsu> oon siit onnellises asemas etten muista, koska oisin koskenu koneeseen mis ei oo levyt kiinni satalla
<elias_a> No ei se nyt mitään onnea ole.
<elias_a> Tai sanotaanko, että en minä siitä mitään kiksejä saa. :P
<Qurre> Mittees sit keksittäs?
<elias_a> Kaivetaanko nenää?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-06
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<StockAntenna> oho islamin julistaja pitkästä aikaa käväisi
<StockAntenna> lyhennetty not doing-lista tällä kertaa
<ninnnu_> vielä joskus mä huomaan ton ajoissa ja kerron Cthulhusta
<ninnnu_> Ehkä pitäs väkästää botti ja viedä se sopiville kanaville vastaamaan allah-tarinoihin
<kirvesAxe> oisko spagetttihirviöbotti mitään?
<inz> upottais lonkeronsa kaikkien koodiin ja tekis niistä spakettia
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-07
<elias_a> Ubuntu 16.04:ssa ei aukene .doc-tiedostot Firefoxista klikattuina. Tiedostosidos on käyttiksen tasolla ja tiedostot aukeavat Libreofficella. Miten FF:iin luodaan _uusi_ sidos tiedostotyypille?
<Newa> elias_a: saatko valittua firefoxissa tiedostolle "open with.." vaihtoehdon?
<elias_a> Newa: En tiedä miten se valittaisiin sellaisessa tapauksessa, jossa palvelin palauttaa tiedon siitä, että kyse on .doc-tiedostosta vasta sen jälkeen kun linkkiä on klikattu.
<Newa> selaimen speksien mukaan määräävää on palvelimen lähettämä mime content-type kenttä, eikä tiedoston pääte. Eli sama tiedosto voi aueta eri tavoilla riippuen palvelimesta tai sen asetuksista
<Newa> ref. http://kb.mozillazine.org/File_types_and_download_actions
<elias_a> Newa: Jännä kun tuo aukeaa täysin oikein Chromiumilla.
<elias_a> Testasin vielä: jos avaan selaimella kotihakemistossani olevan .doc-tiedoston niin se aukeaa ongelmitta.
<puhuri> jos otat Firefoxissa Web Developer Tools ja Network-välilehden (Crtl-Shift-Q) niin näet minkä mime-tyypin se tarjoaa
<elias_a> Tässä olisi esimerkkilinkki: http://www.kaarina24.fi/ktwebbin/ktproxy2.dll?doctype=2&docid=4b48415c305c38363937343338332e646f63&pykno=65&elin=KHA&lis=0&pvm=13%2e2%2e2017%2018%3a00%3a00
<puhuri> no serveri tarjoaa "octect-stream" niin per speksi selain ei voi tietää mikä tiedosto on kyseessä
<hahlo> tyhjä sivu aukesi
<hahlo> elias_a: onks kaarina24 suomi24 sukulainen?
<elias_a> Olikohan toi linkki nyt tuossa kokonaan... tarkistanpa.
<Laodikea> Mulle firefox sanoo suoraan "Tiedosto on tyyppiä: tuntematon tiedosto"
<hahlo> onko se joku haittaohjelmasivu?
<puhuri> on se, kyllä sieltä oikea tulee : https://i.imgur.com/UH51pPW.png
<elias_a> Kyllä tuossa oli koko linkki. Toinen: http://www.kaarina24.fi/ktwebbin/ktproxy2.dll?doctype=2&docid=4b48415c305c38363336393037312e646f63&pykno=48&elin=KHA&lis=0&pvm=6%2e2%2e2017%2018%3a00%3a00
<puhuri> mutta kun Content-Type: application/octet-stream; name=86974383.doc
<elias_a> Mitäs tuossa pitäisi olla?
<hahlo> varmaan se virus toi /tmp/kaarina/bin
<elias_a> Sellainen juu.
<hahlo> hehe :)
<hahlo> mulla chrome debian ja tyhjä sivu aukeaa
<hahlo> mut mozilla sanoo et tallenetaanko
<elias_a> Jännä.
<hahlo> wörd
<hahlo> Template: KUNTAT.DOT, Last Saved By: Kankare Carita, Revision Number: 2
<puhuri> Pitäisi olla application/msword (tai joku application/vnd.microsoft-macro-virus)
<hahlo> joo
<hahlo> niitähän oli yhteenaikaan paljon, macro-viruksia, en tiedä onko enää
<Laodikea> Kyllähän niitä voi olla. LibO ainakin kieltäytyi oletuksena ajamasta muilla koneilla kirjoitettuja makroja
<puhuri> chrome varmaan arvaa mikä tiedosto on kyseessä tutkimalla sisältöä tai päätettä
<puhuri> vuosi sitten Trend Micro oli kirjoittanut: "While thought to have gone the way of the dinosaur in the early 2000s, according to Trend Micro, it appears that cyber attackers are once again leveraging macros for evil. In early 2015..."
<hahlo> joo ja mulla on chromessa bitdefenderin trafficlight
<hahlo> Bitdefender TrafficLight adds a strong and non-intrusive layer of security to your browsing experience
<hahlo> en tiedä onko siitä hyötyä, mut osuuspankki sanoi et pitää olla virustutka verkkopankkikoneessa, eikä antanu linuxille poikkeusta
<puhuri> clamav.
<Talikkaf> ubuntu matella ei ole suomenkielistä kotisivua
<hahlo> clamav sanoi et se kaarina .doc ok
<puhuri> clamav:ta olen käyttänyt kun auditoijan lapussa on ollut täppä [ ] tietokoneessa on virustorjunta
<hahlo> joo hyvähän se on, mut ei vissiin automaattista scannausta vai?
<puhuri> en tosin tiedä miten hyvin se suojaa itse järjestelmään kohdistuvilta hyökkäyksiltä, mutta tuleepa kohta täytettyä
<hahlo> joo
<puhuri> voi sen laittaa cronista ajamaan, jos on [ ] järjestelmä skannataan vähintään päivittäin
<ansa> Noi voi pian olla enemmän riskejä linux-ympäristöissä kuin tuoda mitään suojaa, lisäävät hyökkäyspintaa.
<hahlo> verkkopankissa ajattelevat vain windowsia
<motalb> hahlo: ei minulta ainakaan ole op:n nettipankki virustutkaa vaatinut, mutta en ole vielä käyttänyt sitä uutta nettipankkitsydeemiä
<motalb> joka sanoo olevansa beta
<hahlo> motalb: ei se vaadikkaan, mut luin niiden dokumentteja jos rahat viedään, niin mitä pankki vaatii päätelaitteelta, ja ne varmasti samat joka pankissa
<hahlo> siinä oli virustorjuntaa ja päivitystä
<hahlo> kaikki ne jos kunnossa, pankki voi vastata vahingosta
<ninnnu_> ansa: Kyllä ne Windowsissakin lisää hyökkäyspinta-alaa :)
<ninnnu_> Esim. Project Zerolla voi olla vähän sanottavaa tästä
<Akuli> mun mielestä virustentorjuntaohjelma on aika tyhmä idea
<hahlo> on
<Akuli> reaaliaikainen suojaus hidastaa konetta ja skannaukset poistaa vain viruksia jotka on jo koneella
<hahlo> ja sillä on moni rikastunut
<ninnnu_> Akuli: toisaalta skannaus ennen ajoa on ihan kohtuu hyvä idea.
<ninnnu_> ja muu sellane "skannaa ladatut tiedostot"
<Akuli> no joo mutta toisaalta jos jaksaa niin voi lähettää kaiken virustotaliin
<Akuli> ei tietenkään sovi peruskäyttäjille mutta kuitenkin
<hahlo> mut aina jos jonkun koneelle hyökätään, se uusi virus, jota ei löydy tietokannasta
<ninnnu_> no just #toisaalla yks ipisi että mitä tekis ku olis 500M .exe ja Virustotal ei haluu syödä sitä :P
<Akuli> niimpä
<Akuli> mikä ohjelma on noin iso
<ninnnu_> tarina ei kerro
<ninnnu_> veikkaan että se on joku itestään räjähtävä zip
<puhuri> samaa veikkaisin
<Akuli> joo vois olla
<puhuri> sitä voi syöttää normaali-zipille ja kattoo mitä sieltä tulee
<puhuri> ainankin muistelen purkaneeni jotain zip-exejä unzipillä
<Akuli> mate-työpöydän zippiohjelma osaa avata jotkut exet
<Akuli> mutta en tiedä yhtään miten
<puhuri> ei tosiaan viruskannaus ole mikään onni, joitain meilissä tulleita tiedostoja olen tarjonnut virustotalille ja tuloksena 0 tunnistusta. päivää myöhemmin puolet arvaa virukseksi
<puhuri> aika usein pari-kolme veikkaa virukseksi
<puhuri> tosin ilmeisesti ihan kaikkia ominaisuuksia skannereista ei vt käytä esim. jotain heuristiikkaa ei toteuteta
<pesasa> Päivittelen tässä appiukon Ubuntu-läppäriä 12.04 -> 14.04.
<pesasa> Hassua, kun sinne on ajan mittaan kertynyt ehkä 30+ kernel-versiota.
<pesasa> Oman aikansa vei päivityksessä kun noiden initrd:itä generoitiin.
<elias_a> pesasa: Hassu on aika kaukana siitä sanasta joka mulla noissa tapauksissa pääsee ilmoille. :P
<pesasa> Nyt asennuksen jälkeen noita kerneleitä ilmeisesti poistetaan yksi kerrallaan ja jokaisen poiston jälkeen skannataan jäljellä olevat n-1 ja kirjoitetaan grubin asetukset uusiksi.
<ninnnu_> pesasa: ja sit ku poistaa niitä niin se generoi kaikkien initrd:t uudelleen ja uudelleen per poistettu kernel...
<ninnnu_> jep
<elias_a> Juuri tuon takia minulta pääsee se woimasana tai toinenkin. :P
<pesasa> Se puuttuisi, että olisi erillinen /boot. Sitten ei riittäisi voimasanat.
<pesasa> Taitaa noita kyllä sittenkin olla viitisen kymmentä.
<elias_a> :O
<elias_a> Toivottavasti olet sentään kotona värkkäämässä sitä, etkä appivanhempiesi luona.
<Michaela> Eikö "apt-get autoremove" enää poista niitä?
<ninnnu> Kyllä
<ninnnu> mutta autoremovea ei ajeta kauheen automaattisesti
<Laodikea> Se on mun harrastus ajella sitä kaikilla suvun ubuntu-koneilla
<Michaela> Minö olen tainnut ajaa sitä käsin aina kun se on ilmoitellut X packages to remove tai not needed anymore
<Laodikea> ja omallakin aina, kun huomaa updaten jälkeen, että vois poistella
<Laodikea> olikohan 14.04-asennuksessa mennyt jotain vikaan, kun niitä piti poistaa käsin /boot-hakemistosta, että sai kernelin päivitettyä
<pesasa> Laodikea: Olisko ollut niin, että lvm-asennuksessa luodaan tuo erillinen /boot, joka ainakin oman kokemuksen mukaan on aina liian pieni. Automaattipäivitykset tukkivat sen äkkiä ja sitten alkaa olla vaikea saada edes poistettua vanhoja kerneleitä, kun ei mahdu tekemään mitään.
<Laodikea> joo, kyllä
<ninnnu> Michaela: joo, mut ongelma on että taviskäyttäjät ei koskaan näe "X packages not needed any more"a (ja vaikka näkis niin ei ymmärtäis tehdä sille mitään), ja defaulttina autoremovea ei ajeta
<Laodikea> 16.04:n kanssa ei oo ollu sitä ongelmaa
<ninnnu> mä kävin muutama kuukausi sitten voimasiivoomassa yhden kotikoti-naapurin atk:n ku siellä oli / täyttynyt kerneleistä.
<pesasa> Sitten jännätään, käynnistyykö 14.04 ja jos käynnistyy, niin toimiiko X.
<pesasa> Kun päivitystä aloittaessa varoitteli ATI:sta.
<Michaela> Luulisi että joku graafinen härpäke tarjoaisi "näitä paketteja ei tarvita enää, haluatko poistaa ne?".
<Michaela> Minulla oli pari päivää sitten / täynnä Archin pacmanin package cachea, Ubuntulla ei ole tullut sellaista vastaan, varmaankin koska olen autorrmovea ajellut
<ninnnu> Michaela: (X)ubuntun defaulttikäkä ei tarjoa
<Michaela> :( onkohan siitä bugiraporttia
<ninnnu> eos
<ninnnu> vois ehkä olla, tai ainakin wishlist
<ninnnu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1515317
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1515317 in update-manager (Ubuntu) " Add Autoremove & Upgrade options" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ninnnu> unattended-upgrades osais, mutta siinäkään autoremove ei ole default
<pesasa> Hyvin näköjään käynnistyi Unityyn saakka.
<pesasa> Koska päivitys oli noin suksee, taidan jatkaa saman tien 16.04:ään saakka.
<elias_a> Onnea matkaan!
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-08
<Sm1thY> Kysynpä taas, eli päivitin Ubuntun, ja nyt kun tulee aika laittaa salasana niin siinä tulee Ubuntun vakio taustakuva eikä minun asettamani, onko tarvetta olla huolissaan?
<Echramath> Tuskin vaikuttaa huippunopeuteen
<Laodikea> Ei oo tarvetta huoleen. Ilmeisesti jokin bugi-päivitys, eli bugeja lisäävä päivitys tullut
<Sm1thY> Oukei, kiitoksia
<hahlo> joo ei kysyvä tieltä eksy
<Sm1thY> ClamTK ei löytänyt mitään
<ninnnu> eli atk on täynnä rootkitteja jotka piilottaa kaiken pahuuden.
<Echramath> Mä en kyllä keksisi huolestua jos päivityksen jälkeen joku asetus menee oletukseksi
<Sm1thY> Täytynee sit asentaa Ubuntu uudelleen
<jjo> Ei täydy
<jjo> Asetusten resetoituminen oletukseen ei ole ollenkaan poikkeuksellista, valitettavasti
<StockAntenna> eikös taustakuvan asentaminen uudestaan ole helpompi kuin koko Upuntun? (varsinkin kun uudessa asennuksessa tulee oletustaustakuva)
<Laodikea> Toi asetusten resetoituminen ärsyttää vain ääniasetusten kanssa
<Laodikea> sitten mietitään uudestaan, että mitenkäs pavucontrolin nappuloita piti painaa, että saa mikrofonin kuulumaan
<ninnnu> StockAntenna: mut kato jos sieltä repoista on tullu päivitysten mukana pöpöjä!
<Sm1thY> ninnnu,  oot ilkee ;I
<StockAntenna> samasta kettu repolaisestahan se uusikin asennus tulee
<Echramath> Viittaako tää siihen kirjautumisvaiheen hommaan?
<Echramath> Mä olen ainakin aatellut että lightdm:ssä se on vaan sellainen gimmick
<StockAntenna> Upuntuthan säädetään siten, ettei se kysele mitään salasanoja startissa:)
<Echramath> Ja tietoturvariski, mitä se muille kuuluu kenen kuva mulla on taustakuvana hä
<ninnnu> Toi vois olla hauska hyökkäysvektori
<ninnnu> kattoo mistä se lightdm tms. lukee taustakuvainfon ja sit vähä koittaa tehdä siihen pahuutta
<ninnnu> tosin lightdm:lläkin taitaa nykyään olla oma käyttäjä eikä se aja roottina
<Sm1thY> Eipä auttanut
<Laodikea> mikä ei auttanut?
<Laodikea> taustakuvan vaihto?
<Sm1thY> Taustakuvan vaihto ja boottaus
<Echramath> Olisko se sitten peräti muutos siinä toiminnallisuudessa?
<Sm1thY> Huoh
<Echramath> Hmm miten tän pulseaudion äänikortin valinnan pitäis toimia?
<Echramath> Meneekö se millään ns. lennossa?
<ninnnu> menee?
<puhuri> yleensä päin puuta...
<puhuri> (esim. jos on ollut HDMI-ulostulo niin se ei osaa vaihtaa takaisin sisäisiin kajareihin vaikka piuhaa ei ole kiinni)
<ninnnu> mulla on toiminu aina
<ninnnu> no tommosta tapausta ei oo ollu
<puhuri> pitää mennä asetuksiin ja valita se ainoa vaihtoehto niin sitten toimii taas
<Echramath> Eh kun mä en löydä tuosta volumesäätimestä muuta kuin jonkun "set as fallback"
<Echramath> Joten nyt epäilyttää että mä olen missannut jotain
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-09
<Talikkaf> apua, miten xubuntussa saa paneelin alareunaan kuten windowsin ja LXDE:n oletus on?
<Talikkaf> paneeli-valikosta löytyi vain, onko se pysty- vai vaakasuunnassa
<ninnnu> Paneelin asetukset -> lukitse palkki [ ] -> vedä palkkia
<Talikkaf> yritin muttei se liikkunut mihinkään
<Talikkaf> ahaa kiitoksia
<Talikkaf> se olikin oltava paneelin reunasta
<Talikkaf> keskeltä ei toimi kuten windowsissa
<Talikkaf> helvetti kun melkein kaikki toimii eri tavalla kaikissa
<ninnnu> yritykset mätkis toisiaan ohjelmistopatenteilla jos toimis samalla tavalla
<Talikkaf> hmm! oho, en ole ajatellut
<ninnnu> esim. tän takia jossai Twitterin vedä-alas-päivittääksesi homma mobiilissa toimii vähän eri tavalla kui jossai muualla (joku aloittaa heti ku vetää alas, toiset vasta ku päästää irti)
<Talikkaf> :o
<ninnnu> lisäksi se pulju joka ton keksi ensin yleensäkään patenoida on sanonu että "i me haasteta tästä ketään oikeuteen", mut kukaan ei silti halua otaa riskiä
<pesasa> ninnnu: http://www.is.fi/digitoday/art-2000005110380.html
<pesasa> IBM patentoi sähköpostin lomaviestit.
<pesasa> (Tai niin ainakin toimittaja tuon esittää. Ei sitä ikinä voi tietää, miten todellisuus on.)
<ernie77> eff taitaa tehdä jotain tyhmien patenttien kumoamiseksi
<hahlo> toivottavasti
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-10
<Sm1thY> Taas yksi huoli, eli päivitin Ubuntun Software Updater kautta, ja siinä tuli joku juttu että replace ja en katsonut sen tarkemmin että mitä teki, onko syytä huolestua?
<hahlo> toimiiko se vielä?
<ninnnu> Jonku jutukkeen lokaalikonffi oli erilaine kui mitä paketista tulee. Riippuu ihan tapauksesta mikä nappi olis oikea (diff on tietty aina oieka, mut se ei ole ratkaisunappi)
<puhuri> Kannattaa katsoa se diff ja jos siinä ei ole mitään sellaista, minkä muistaa säätäneensä niin silloin kannattaa valita replace
<puhuri> jos korvaa, niin vanha "tiedosto" uudelleennimetään "tiedosto.dpkg-old", päinvastaisessa tapauksessa uusi nimetään "tiedosto.dpkg-dist"
<puhuri> eli pystyy tarkistamaan mitä muutoksia tuli tai jäi tulematta
<puhuri> sudo find /etc -name '*.dpkg-*'
<Echramath> Mä olen kyllä aina lyönyt replace jos en ole muistanut itse tehneeni jotain
<puhuri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Configuration
<pesasa> Echramath: Samoin.
<puhuri> joo, nimenomaan - jos ei ole muistikuvaa asiasta niin sitten vaan korvaa
<Echramath> Mihinköhän konffikseen olisi pitänyt koskea vuosisatoihin
<Echramath> Äänikortin ajurin blacklistasin joksikin aikaa kun halusin sen pois ja kone jostain syystä kaatuu boottiin jos sen kytkee biosista pois
<Talikkaf> Xubuntu ei tykkää jos ottaa vga-johdon pois. Nyt ei kuva enää tule takaisin vaikka kone muuten toimii. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace ei vaikuttanut. Millä saan X:n takaisin työntämään kuvaa näytölle?
<Talikkaf> (tämä on toinen tai kolmas kerta)
<Akuli> tuleeko kuva ilman x:ää?
<Akuli> esim ctrl+alt+f1
<Talikkaf> kokeilen
<Echramath> LÄppäri?
<Talikkaf> pöytäkone, hp dc7700p
<Talikkaf> kyllä se tuli teksti-ikkuna mutta en pystynyt kirjautumaan kun en muistanut tunnuksia
<Talikkaf> piti sitten painaa ctrl-alt-del niin splash tuli näkyviin ja kaikki taas toimii
<Talikkaf> xubuntu näemmä hyväksyy admin-käyttäjätilin mutta ubuntu mate ei hyväksy
<Talikkaf> siksi en muistanut kun pari päivää sitten asensin maten läppäriin eikä admin kelvannut mutta näemmä tuohon xubuntuun se oli kelvanut
<Laodikea> millä lailla admin-käyttäjätili?
<Laodikea> nimenä "admin"?
<hahlo> ehkä rootless root?
<Talikkaf> käyttäjänimi 'admin'
<hahlo> mä en tienny ettei kaikki nimet kelpaa
<hahlo> joskus oli joku isokirjain bugi
<Laodikea> ahaa, mielenkiintoista
<Akuli> välilyönti ei näköjään toimi mutta http://dpaste.com/1G6HW57
<hahlo> joo muistaakseni se mainittiin tuossa, mut ei nyt satu silmiin http://www.vbcf.ac.at/fileadmin/user_upload/BioComp/training/unix_haters_handbook.pdf
<hahlo> siinä muuten paljon huumoria
<hahlo> "“Two of the most famous products of Berkeley are LSD and Unix. I
<hahlo> don’t think that this is a coincidence.”
<Talikkaf> haha
<Akuli> https://www.raylu.net/linus/
<foolaround> onks unix tehty lds päissä
<hahlo> hehe
<elias_a> foolaround: Ei, mutta 2000-luvun citroenien hydropneumaattinen jousitus toimii LDS:llä.
<Talikkaf> <3
<Talikkaf> lsd poistaa hyvin homemyrkkyjä kehosta, jos on esim. altistunut pahasti asunnossa tai työpaikassa
<elias_a> Kirjainten järjestyksellä väliä on: http://www.retrocitro.com/shop/product.php?id_product=17
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-11
<Talikkaf> mikähän tuli pöytäkoneeseen kun usb-näppis ja hiiri lakkasivat toimimasta (valo kyllä palaa) eikä uudelleenkäynnistyskään auta. Xubuntu. BIOSissa näppis kyllä toimii.
<Akuli> pidä vasenta shiftiä käynnistyksen aikana pohjassa. pääsetkö grubin valikkoon?
<Akuli> ääh
<Akuli> pitäis lukea viesti ensin ja sitten vastata
<Talikkaf> ps/2-näppis kyllä toimii. Kokeilen huomenna ps/2-hiirtä.
<Talikkaf> kone kyllä puoliksi tipahti lattialle eilen, mutta muistaakseni se ei varsinaisesti kolahtanut ainakaan pahasti
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-12
<Talikkaf> Uudempi Ubuntu-vaihtoehto kristityille http://computers4christians.org/C4C.html
<Talikkaf> voisikin kokeilla tuota joskus... muutamina vuosina olen kokeillut ubuntu christian editionia joka perustuu versioon 12.04 (siitä kuulin eräästä kirkollissuuntautuneesta opinnäytetyöstä)
<ernie77> kaikkea sitä viitsitäänkin tehdä
<Talikkaf> Tottakai, koska se on mahdollista, hauskaa ja usein hyödyllistäkin.
<hahlo> milleköhän kaikille uskonnoille sitä on, vai onko kristin ainoa?
<Mikaela> kuulin että muslimeille oli myös jokin
<hahlo> just
<hahlo> joo näköjään https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabily
<Laodikea> King James version :D Eihän sitä ymmärrä enää kukaan.
<Laodikea> Ei tuosta kovin paljoa iloa suomenkieliselle ole
<elias_a> Sekopäitä piisaa.
<Echramath> Ei kai se nyt niin kummallinen ole, tarpeeksi luettavahan sen täytyy olla, että ne konservatiivit haluaa pysyä siinä
<Laodikea> Tokihan siinäkin käytetyn kielen opettelee, Suomessahan vastaava on vuoden 1776 Biblia
<hahlo> englannissa kaksi versiota, sitä aina ihmetellyt että suomessa yksi
<elias_a> Ööö - miten niin?
<hahlo> niinku raamatusta
<elias_a> Käyttäähän Suomessakin esim. vanhoillislestadiolaiset vanhaa käännöstä.
<elias_a> Ja niitä englanninkielisiäkin on vaikka kuinka monta.
<hahlo> joo kai se oli joku kirkonversion, yks teologi siitä, puhu en itse tiedä
<Laodikea> Varmaan kannattaa jatkaa offtopicilla
<elias_a> Jep. Koko asiasta.
<Laodikea> hahlo ei vaan ole näköjään siellä
<Echramath> Kummallisempaa on juu kyllä että täytyy olla oma jakelu eikä joku oma ppa
<Laodikea> Sehän on Lubuntu, jonka core-ohjelmistoja on muokattu ja lisätty
<Laodikea> Toki itsekin aina heitän abiwordin ja gnumericin pois järjestelmästä ja asennan LibO:n tilalle
<puhuri> remixit (sellaiseksi kai tuo on laskettava) on ihan näppäriä kun niissä on pakettivalikoima johonkin tiettyyn käyttöön sopiva
<puhuri> aikanaan tein verkkodiagnostiikkaa varten kanssa ubuntu-version missä oli napattu tärkeimmät verkkotyökalut + pari kevyttä käyttöliittymää yleisten vikojen testaamiseen
<puhuri> se oli sitten suoraan livenä ajettavissa tai asennettavissa ilman internet-yhteyttä
<foolaround> jos saunalahden 4g  mobiililiittymässä ottaa tuon julkisen ipn lisämaksua vastaan, toimiikohan tuo ominaisuus myös 3g verkossa?
<Talikkaf> onko offtopic tälle kanavalle? En tiennytkään. Entä vuosijuhla heinäkuussa?
<Talikkaf> oho olin väärällä kanavalla
<foolaround> :D
<Talikkaf> mutta oli offtopic tällekanavalle, miten se toimii?
<Laodikea> Siis se on kanava #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<Talikkaf> joo keksinkin sen juuri, pahoittelut turhasta kysymyksestä
<Mikaela> foolaround: ymmärtääkseni toimii, kunhan käytät sitä APN internet4:ää, mutta "toteutusyystä" IPv6 ei toimi samanaikaisesti julkisen IPv4n kanssa ellei jokin ole huomaamattomasti muuttunut.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-06
 * kakkanaama 
 * kakkanaama poistuu kiltisti
<hejkki> tekis mieli päivittää ubuntu mutta odottelen 18.04 lts:ää =)
<hejkki> lts -> lts oon pomppinu aika usein. Joskus testannut muuta
<Laodikea> Mä ajattelin tehdä ihan puhtaan asennuksen sitten kesällä
<hejkki> niinno sillai varmaa kannattanee
<Laodikea> Puolensa molemmissa tavoissa
<pesasa> Kappas. Onlyofficen saa nyt näköjään asennettua snap:lla.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-07
<Talikkaf> Onlyofficesta en ole kuullutkaan.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Onlyoffice/
<pesasa> Ton jälkeen ovat tehneet siitä myös työpöytäversion. (Tuo snapilla asennettavissa oleva.)
<pesasa> https://www.onlyoffice.com/
<pesasa> Latvialainen firma. Koodi GNU AGPL-lisenssillä.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-11
<Mirv> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS Finnish Remix julkaistu, saa laittaa myös torrentia lataukseen/jakoon http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-fi 2020-03-06
<Mirv> vaihteeksi vähän puuhaillut jotain, laitoin foorumeille pienen raportin https://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=54696.0 - ja mainitsen jos joku ehtisi tuota gspellin gspell-inline-checker-text-buffer.c:tä (oletettavasti) tuijotella riittävän kauan
